# CC/Tour um Erfurt, die zweite



## Großmütterchen (7. September 2005)

der marathon ist also vorbei und daher wird es nun zeit das wir uns gedanken machen, wo wir unsere nächste "feierabendrunde" verbringen. ich persönlich hab auch erstmal die nase voll von schnupperrunden und streckenabschnitten, die wir in den letzten wochen und monaten zur genüge gefahren sind.

also heißt das motto dieses threads "neue trails braucht das land!" 

ich hab auch schon einen vorschlag, um einen gewissen teil (riechheimer richtung forsthaus) wesentlich interessanter zu gestalten. größtenteils folgen wir dabei dem gelben wanderweg durch den bechstedter wald. vielleicht kennt den ja der ein oder andere erfurter ureinwohner noch nicht!?

wie auch immer, alles was nicht marathon-strecke ist, ist gut und bringt leben in die bude. 

ich bitte um weitere vorschläge und/oder experimente!


----------



## _torsten_ (7. September 2005)

Großmütterchen schrieb:
			
		

> ... "neue trails braucht das land!"  ...


das ist eine gute idee. ich bin für vorschläge zu haben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _torsten_ (8. September 2005)

@McLeod ... du hast mir gestern Nachmittag gegen 14:40 Uhr an der Löberkreuzung fast dein Stollenprofil auf meine Motorhaube gedrückt als du über den Gagarin-Ring gesprungen (oder war´s doch geflogen??) bist. Ich wäre bei diesem Wetter gerne mit dir gemeinsam in Richtung Trail gefahren ... aber die (dienstlichen) Termine ...


----------



## McLeod (8. September 2005)

@_torsten_
ach ja gestern, was für erinnerungen. bin ein bisschen durch den steiger um mal ein paar neue wege zu finden und anschließend noch ab in den garten nach töttelstädt. 
das mit dem gemeinsamen fahren kriegen wir auch mal wieder hin und spätestens samstag (wie abgesprochen) sehen wir uns. bei mir is jetzt erst mal chil-out-phase.
cu


----------



## _torsten_ (8. September 2005)

McLeod schrieb:
			
		

> ... spätestens samstag (wie abgesprochen) sehen wir uns ...


ja klar. ich freu mich drauf.


----------



## _torsten_ (20. September 2005)

moin freunde, 
was haltet ihr davon, wenn wir am *donnerstag* mal wieder eine kleine feierabendrunde drehen? das wetter soll ja gut werden. 
mein vorschlag: *17:00* uhr, treffpunkt an der *thüringenhalle* und dann etwa 2 stunden trails im steiger.


----------



## cheshire (20. September 2005)

Hideho,

ihr kennt mich nicht,aber ich euch*mwahahaha*
Spass beiseite,ich lese den Erfurt-Fred schon etwas länger passiv mit.Passiv deshalb weil mich ein kleines Knöchel und ein anderes winziges Knieproblem davon abgehalten haben irgendwo irgendwie irgendwann mitfahren zu können.
Da ich jetzt aber seid nem guten Monat wieder fahr meld ik mich mal um anzufragen wie lang denn die Tour am Do ungefähr werden soll und was ihr so für Schnittgeschwindigkeiten fahrt.Die verpasste Trainingszeit merkt man halt doch noch ein wenig,das wird diese Radsaison auch nichts mehr mit Topfit werden   

chris

Ps:Gibts in EF gerade irgendwo lange radhosen im Angebot?Hab bisher nix gefunden an Endsaisionvergünstigungen ;>


----------



## McLeod (20. September 2005)

@_torsten_

oh freude, freude    welch entzückende idee. da muss ich mir doch glatt ein plätzchen reservieren.

@cheshire

eine angenehme tour durch den steiger dauert ca 1,5 bis max. 2 stunden. vom tempo her kann ich nur sagen, dass wir kein rennen fahren d.h. spass haben und nebenher quatschen. falls es jemand eilig hat halten wir ihn aber nicht auf.

bis do


----------



## Großmütterchen (20. September 2005)

McLeod schrieb:
			
		

> vom tempo her kann ich nur sagen, dass wir kein rennen fahren d.h. spass haben und nebenher quatschen. falls es jemand eilig hat halten wir ihn aber nicht auf.



hihi...das sagte der richtige, der immer als erster oben an der arnstädter hohle anklatscht! 

also bei mir stehts noch bissl in den sternen, da ich vielleicht bis spät abends unterwegs bin. das erfahr ich aber wohl erst morgen. ansonsten bin ich natürlich liiiiiiiebend gern dabei! und ich würde vorschlagen, dass wir trotzdem mal bissl richtung riechheimer fahren - wie schon geschrieben versteckt sich dort noch der ein ode andere weg den wir noch nicht gefahren sind! 

übrigens könnten wir auch irgendwann mal "rüber" in den osthausener wald und bissl bei kranichfeld rumfahren (ecke oberschloss). paar schöne ecken gibts da auch.


----------



## _torsten_ (20. September 2005)

cheshire schrieb:
			
		

> ... Gibts in EF gerade irgendwo lange radhosen im Angebot?Hab bisher nix gefunden an Endsaisionvergünstigungen ...


@cheshire
ich habe mir vorige saison bei breuninger eine lange laufhose gekauft (heißen die tide   ) - sehr günstig von adidas mit reflektorstreifen. und diese ziehe ich unter die "normale" radhose mit polster. 
zu anderen frage hat ja McLeod schon geantwortet.
kann ich nur noch sagen: "willkommen im klub"  

*edit*
@großmütterchen
du kennst ja nun tag, uhrzeit und ort, außerdem hast du meine mobilnummer, wirst ja sehen ob du dazu kommst uns zu begleiten. 
*aber* ich würde am donnerstag schon lieber im steiger bleiben und "deine" idee mit dem riechheimer auf´s wochenende vertagen. da haben wir (arbeitende bevölkerung) dann doch mehr zeit


----------



## Großmütterchen (20. September 2005)

_torsten_ schrieb:
			
		

> *aber* ich würde am donnerstag schon lieber im steiger bleiben und "deine" idee mit dem riechheimer auf´s wochenende vertagen. da haben wir (arbeitende bevölkerung) dann doch mehr zeit



null problemo...hauptsache wir fahren fahrrad


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Quambo (20. September 2005)

Hiho,

also wenn nichts dazwischen kommt werde ich am Donnerstag auch mal mitfahren. Wie es aussieht bin ich der Jüngste, hoffe mal das mich mithalten kann.  Tjo, na dann wahrscheinlich bis Donnerstag an der Thüringenhalle. 

Gruß
Quambo


----------



## _torsten_ (21. September 2005)

Quambo schrieb:
			
		

> Hiho,
> 
> also wenn nichts dazwischen kommt werde ich am Donnerstag auch mal mitfahren. Wie es aussieht bin ich der Jüngste, hoffe mal das mich mithalten kann.  Tjo, na dann wahrscheinlich bis Donnerstag an der Thüringenhalle.
> 
> ...


... mach dir mal keine gedanken. die position des letzten habe ich gepachtet


----------



## cheshire (21. September 2005)

_torsten_ schrieb:
			
		

> ... mach dir mal keine gedanken. die position des letzten habe ich gepachtet



Naja falls ich mitkomm mach ich dir nen Angebot dem du net wiederstehen kannst,ich werd se übernehmen ;>
Ich hab eh erstmal 12km Anfahrt vom Roten Berg*gg*
Bis jetzt siehts gut aus bzgl mitkommen :>

chris


----------



## _torsten_ (21. September 2005)

cheshire schrieb:
			
		

> Naja falls ich mitkomm mach ich dir nen Angebot dem du net wiederstehen kannst,ich werd se übernehmen ;>
> Ich hab eh erstmal 12km Anfahrt vom Roten Berg*gg*
> Bis jetzt siehts gut aus bzgl mitkommen :>
> 
> chris


@cheshire
so so, vom roten berg kommst du. ich will ja nicht neugierig sein, aber woher da genau? ich komme auch aus der gegend. allerdings bin ich morgen mit dem auto an der thüringenhalle. ich komme direkt vom dienst. aber wenn du willst, kannst du ja hinterher mit mir heimfahren.


----------



## cheshire (21. September 2005)

_torsten_ schrieb:
			
		

> @cheshire
> so so, vom roten berg kommst du. ich will ja nicht neugierig sein, aber woher da genau? ich komme auch aus der gegend. allerdings bin ich morgen mit dem auto an der thüringenhalle. ich komme direkt vom dienst. aber wenn du willst, kannst du ja hinterher mit mir heimfahren.



80Meter von dem Sprengungsgebiet weg ;>
Also Jakob Kaiser Ring.Sind gerade Semesterferien ;>
Das Heimfahrangebot werd ich sicher annehmen wenn ich halbtot euch hinterherfahr 
Irgendwie hab ich das Gefühl das du aus der Susi kommst ;>

chris


----------



## Madt (21. September 2005)

hi,

also wenn ihr erlaubt komm ich auch mit....einer mehr oder weniger ist ja net so schlimm....wohn ja glei in der naehe vom steiger

...und ich glaub das ich mit 15 wohl der juengste bin......also bis denne...freu mich drauf......es sei denn ihr werdet mir zu schnell


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _torsten_ (21. September 2005)

cheshire schrieb:
			
		

> ... Irgendwie hab ich das Gefühl das du aus der Susi kommst ...


@cheshire
erstens ... dein gefühl ist falsch, ich komme aus der ROSI (Rote-Berg-Siedlung) ... also gleich bei dir nebenan  .
zweitens ... der letze bestimmt das tempo ... und das war und bleibe ich  .
drittens ... klar, kannst mitkommen, musst nur dein vorderrad ausbauen, damit wir beide bikes in den kofferraum legen können ... allerdings aber erst nach der tour  .

@M4Dt
du kannst gerne mitkommen. und jeder kann sich jederzeit ausklinken falls es zu schnell wird ... was ich nicht glaube wenn ich mitfahre   .
15, na und ?! spielt das alter eine rolle beim biken?


----------



## Madt (21. September 2005)

@ torsten...na ein bissel....man nimmt ja nicht an das man schon mit 15 so trainiert ist wie mit 25 oda....aber hab ja dieses jahr fleißig trainiert


----------



## cheshire (21. September 2005)

_torsten_ schrieb:
			
		

> zweitens ... der letze bestimmt das tempo ... und das war und bleibe ich  .
> drittens ... klar, kannst mitkommen, musst nur dein vorderrad ausbauen, damit wir beide bikes in den kofferraum legen können ... allerdings aber erst nach der tour  .



Es hat keinen Sinn weiter drüber zu reden*gg*Das wenigste Training dieses jahr hab ich.Aber was solls ;>
Vorderrad abbauen...ähm ja da muss ich morgen mal am Laden vorbeifahren und fragen ob die meinen bestellten Fünfkant dahben,meiner ist nämlich in der Walachei verschwunden :<
Kann sein das ich in "normalen" Klamotten mitfahr weili vorher nochn paar Termine hab,aber macht nix.Treffen ist direkt vor der Thüringenhalle?(immer den Strabaschienen entlang ist okay?)

chris


----------



## Madt (21. September 2005)

jop...wo ist das denn genau...davor oda an der haltestelle?

@che..
ich komm auch mit normalen klamotten aber ist ja nur ne tour und kein rennen 


und "normales" werkzeug hab ich immer dabei..falls also jemand platten hat oda sonstiges...einfach den mart fragen...der hilft immer gern.

bis denn dann 

mart


----------



## _torsten_ (22. September 2005)

nochmal für alle (die´s nicht gelesen haben) ... treffpunkt ist die thüringenhalle, keine haltestelle, keine schienen oder was es da sonst noch geben sollte. die thüringenhallte ist das große gebäude gegenüber der würstchenbude, da wo "thüringenhalle" dran steht. 
aber mal im ernst ... es haben sich so viele angemeldet ... wir werden uns schon finden ... hat bisher immer geklappt. 

@cheshire und M4Dt ... was heißt bei euch in "normalen klamotten"? etwa nadelstreifenanzug und krawatte? ihr wisst aber schon, dass wir in den steiger wollen und auch mal ´nen schmalen weg (trail) fahren werden? klar, es soll ´ne tour werden, die wird aber nicht nur über asphaltstraßen gehen  
ihr könnte eure wechselsachen bei mir im auto lagern.

dann bis heute nachmittag


----------



## Großmütterchen (22. September 2005)

also jungens...ich muss 16.30 uhr nochmal kurz im kultusministeium vorbei und 2 switchmodule ins netzwerk bringen. passenderweise ist das kultus ja direkt neben der thüringenhalle. das rad liegt auch schon im auto. 

es sollte also passen das ich 17 uhr raus bin, kurz hallo zu euch sage und mich schnell noch umziehe.

torsten, ich ruf dich notfalls auf dem handy an.

alles wird gut


----------



## cheshire (22. September 2005)

_torsten_ schrieb:
			
		

> @cheshire und M4Dt ... was heißt bei euch in "normalen klamotten"? etwa nadelstreifenanzug und krawatte? ihr wisst aber schon, dass wir in den steiger wollen und auch mal ´nen schmalen weg (trail) fahren werden? klar, es soll ´ne tour werden, die wird aber nicht nur über asphaltstraßen gehen
> ihr könnte eure wechselsachen bei mir im auto lagern.
> 
> dann bis heute nachmittag




Trikots zieh ich um diese Jahreszeit eh net mehr an.Fleece ist angesagt.
Werd aber nochmal vorher nach ner Trainingshose ausschau halten so wie dus gesagt hast.Für kurz ists nämlich zu kalt,zumindest für mich ;>
Ich hoff ja das der nebel mit der 100Meter Sichweite sich noch etwas verzieht*gg*

chris


----------



## _torsten_ (22. September 2005)

@großmütterchen 
... melde dich einfach, wir warten ggf. ein paar minuten auf dich.

alles wird gut


----------



## klemmi (22. September 2005)

Ich wäre heute gern mitgekommen aber leider hab´sch keine Zeit! Aber wenn ich das richtig gelesen habe wollt ihr am Wochenende mal ne Runde fahren. Sind da auch andere "zugelassen"   oder macht ihr das unter euch? Da würde ich dann wenns passt mitkommen.

mfg klemmi


----------



## Großmütterchen (22. September 2005)

klemmi schrieb:
			
		

> Ich wäre heute gern mitgekommen aber leider hab´sch keine Zeit! Aber wenn ich das richtig gelesen habe wollt ihr am Wochenende mal ne Runde fahren. Sind da auch andere "zugelassen"   oder macht ihr das unter euch? Da würde ich dann wenns passt mitkommen.
> 
> mfg klemmi



also grundsätzlich fahren wir nie "unter uns"...egal wann, egal wo. schließlich ist jeder von uns so wie du jetzt in diese "feierabendrunde" reingerutscht. daher kann jeder kommen wer will. 

und am wochenende war der vorschlag bei eisenach ne runde zu fahren, aber so richtig weiß ich noch nicht ob das was wird. ich wollte das heut abend auch noch bissl bequatschen. mal schauen wer mitkommt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tvaellen (22. September 2005)

Melde mich auch mal wieder. Die letzten 2 Wochen war / ist schon alles verplant. Ab nächster Woche sieht es wieder besser aus. Sagt Bescheid, wann und wo ihr fahrt. Vielleicht passt es ja.

@ _torsten_
mein Freund, der kurz vor dem Start beim Marathon auftauchte, hat am Riechheimer Berg auch von dir ein Bild gemacht. Schick mir mal deine Adresse. Dann sende ich es dir zu.

Gruss
Tvaellen


----------



## Madt (22. September 2005)

also ich muss schon sagen das es eine schoene tour mit auch etwas anspruchsvollen teilen war , in netter kleiner "familienrunde".


----------



## _torsten_ (23. September 2005)

@quambo und cheshire, was machen eure verletzungen? ich hoffe mal, dass die nicht so schlimm sind und keine nachwirkungen mit sich ziehen.

@M4Dt, schön dass es dir gefallen hat. mir auch. aber das nächste mal kommst du bitte mit vollständiger bekleidung (du weißt was ich meine). denke an quambo.

@Großmütterchen, ich denke dass ich am WE nicht nach tabarz fahren werde. aber ein kleine trailrunde am sonntag vormittag (gegen 1000 ?) würde ich schon in angriff nehmen. was meinst du?

@klemmi, willkommen in diesen thread. ich habe ihn dir ja schon mal geschickt. klar kannst du mitkommen wenn wir fahren. musst nur einfach gucken wann wir uns treffen.


----------



## klemmi (23. September 2005)

VERLETZUNGEN???   Ich denk  ihr fahrt ne gemütliche Runde!!! Was isn passiert? Wenn ihr das nächste mal fahrt komm ich mit. 
@torsten: Was meinst du als du dem einen geschrieben hast "ganze Bekleidung"? Muss ich wenn ich mitfahre auch Protektoren und nen Helm mitbringen? Ich habe zwar nen Helm aber leider nur nen Fullface.

klemmi


----------



## Madt (23. September 2005)

@ klemmi 
also gesamte bekleidung ist helm und handschuhe...weil die die verletzungsgefahr vermindern....aber ich denk protectoren brauchst du net.
und "verletzungen" gabs nur weil sich bein che... die kette raus ist und er sich mal verbremst hat und sonst hat sich quambo noch einmal ungluecklich (haette ja jedem passieren koennen) hingelegt...aber es war nix ernstes bei beiden.

@ torsten
wenn ihr sonntag fahrt wuerd ich auch gern mitkommen....muesst nurnochmal sagen wo und wann ...wenn du genaueres weist. 

gruß mart


----------



## Quambo (23. September 2005)

Ach, mir geht's gut. Nur Schulter nen bissl verzerrt, aber geht schon wieder.  War halt bissl pech, Wurzel nicht gesehen und weg war ich. Hab irgentwie durch meine dunklen Brillengläser zum Schluss nen bissl wenig gesehen, muss mir ma ne andere mit hellen Gläsern zulegen   Tour war anonsten super. Gerne wieder.


----------



## _torsten_ (24. September 2005)

Sonntag, 25.09.2005 - 11:00 Uhr​ an der Thüringenhalle

wer da ist ist da ... wer nicht eben nicht

zwei bis drei stunden durch die urwälder südlich von erfurt​


----------



## Madt (24. September 2005)

gut ich komme


----------



## klemmi (25. September 2005)

********... ich würde auch kommen.... wie komme ich denn vom Bahnhof aus an die Thüringenhalle?
mfg Klemmi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## klemmi (25. September 2005)

Bitte wartet auf mcih der zug mit dem ich komme ist 10:55 oder so da und ich weiss nicht wie lange ich bis zur Thüringenhalle brauche... ich weiss jetz wie ich hin komme.
Also bitte fahrt noch nicht los!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
bis dann klemmi


----------



## Madt (25. September 2005)

musst nur der linie 4 folgen die faehrt bis vor zur haltestelle thueringhalle und dann ist das das gebauede etwas weiter oben wo : THÜRINGHALLE dran steht


----------



## Madt (25. September 2005)

ok ich sach den anderen bescheit!


----------



## klemmi (25. September 2005)

Ok mach das bitte... ich fahr jetz gleich zum Zug!
Wir sehen uns dann... sind wir ja sicher die jüngsten... ich bin auch 15.
bis dann
mfg Klemmi


----------



## klemmi (26. September 2005)

@torsten: Hey ich bin morgen in Erfurt hast du Lust und Zeit ne kleine Runde zu fahren? So ungefähr 1-2 Stunden weil ich morgen mal in den Bike-Shop muss und da würde sich das anbieten! Ich komme so ungefähr halb 3 an und muss dann noch in den Laden da wäre ich so halb 4 an der Thüringenhalle. Aber leider kann ich nicht sooooooo lange weil ich dann auch noch was zu erledigen habe.

mfg Klemmi


----------



## _torsten_ (26. September 2005)

klemmi schrieb:
			
		

> @torsten: Hey ich bin morgen in Erfurt hast du Lust und Zeit ne kleine Runde zu fahren? So ungefähr 1-2 Stunden weil ich morgen mal in den Bike-Shop muss und da würde sich das anbieten! Ich komme so ungefähr halb 3 an und muss dann noch in den Laden da wäre ich so halb 4 an der Thüringenhalle. Aber leider kann ich nicht sooooooo lange weil ich dann auch noch was zu erledigen habe.
> 
> mfg Klemmi


@klemmi ... das wird bei mir diese woche nix mehr. da ich freitag schon eher schluss machen will (singletrail-we in hasselfelde) kann ich in den nächsten tagen nicht vor 17:00 oder 17:30 feierabend machen. müssen wir also vertagen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Madt (27. September 2005)

gut dann sacht einfach mal bescheit wann wir wieder mal fahren wollen???


----------



## klemmi (29. September 2005)

Hat einer Lust am we bissel durch den Steiger zu fahren? Aber keine richtige Runde sondern nur paar coole Trails suchen bzw. anfahren und dann runter- dann beschwerlich wieder hoch und wieder runter und dann zum nächsten! Wenn einer Lust und Zeit dazu hat melde er sich bitte... wäre nicht schlecht wenn einer dabei wär der sich im Steiger auskennt sonst könnte es sehr eintönig werden!  
bis dann
Klemmi


----------



## Madt (30. September 2005)

also der quambo wollte sowieso mit mir am we fahen aber letztens sind wir eigendlich schon alles gefahren was der  steiger groß zu bieten hat!....also koennen wir nur das gleiche oda aehnliches fahren


----------



## klemmi (30. September 2005)

Ja aber wir sind ja ne Runde gefahren... ich will am Samstag aber nur die Trails die Spass machen anfahren und dann runter und wieder hoch und wieder runter... also keine richtige Runde! Kommst du da mit? Ich weiss aber noch nicht genau wann ich komme! Sag du mal so ungefähr ne Zeit wann dus gut finden würdest... 
mfg Klemmi


----------



## Madt (30. September 2005)

mhm...na klar...komm gern mit...kenn blos net so viele trails.....und sonntag hab ich keine zei....also entweger samstag...zeit egal oda montag..auch egal wann


----------



## klemmi (30. September 2005)

Ok, dann machen wir morgen ich würde sagen 13:00 Uhr! Kommst du an den Zug oder wollen wir uns an der Thüringenhalle treffen?
Wenn jemand mitkommen will ist er herzlich eingeladen!
Ich esse daheim noch Mittag und dann komm ich... also um 1 bin ich in Erfurt! 
@ MdT4: ist das ok?

mfg Klemmi


----------



## Madt (1. Oktober 2005)

na kannst ja gleich hoch zur thueringenhalle kommen....ich warte dann da auf dich...kannst dir also zeit lassen....so 13 uhr ist ok!


----------



## klemmi (1. Oktober 2005)

Ok- dann bis nachher an der Thüringenhalle. Wetter sieht ja noch einigermassen aus!  
Wäre schön wenn noch jemand mitkommen würde.... also für die die zeit und lust haben
13:00Uhr an der Thüringenhalle!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
bis dann
klemmi


----------



## Madt (1. Oktober 2005)

REGEN!!!wahhhhhhhh


----------



## klemmi (4. Oktober 2005)

Wann isn mal wieder ne kleine Fahrt durch den Steiger? Ich wär auf jeden Fall dabei.... macht mal nen Vorschlag!

mfg Klemmi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## klemmi (4. Oktober 2005)

PS: is der Steiger noch sehr schlammig oder kann man schon wieder fahren ohne das man danach aussieht wie ne sau?

klemmi


----------



## Quambo (4. Oktober 2005)

klemmi schrieb:
			
		

> PS: is der Steiger noch sehr schlammig oder kann man schon wieder fahren ohne das man danach aussieht wie ne sau?
> 
> klemmi


Ach, geht eigentlich. Bin gestern erst gefahren.  
Wegen einer Bike-Runde, also ich könnte Samstag und Sonntag mittag bis nachmittag. 

@ Klemmi
Es gibt auch Edit.


----------



## Madt (4. Oktober 2005)

bin dabei...


----------



## klemmi (5. Oktober 2005)

Also Samstag oder Sonntag würde ich sicher auch mitkommen... so 2-3 Stunden. Sagt mal ne Zeit! 
mfg Klemmi


PS: wie geht das mit dem edit?


----------



## Madt (5. Oktober 2005)

sach mer samstag um 11 an der thueringhalle?


----------



## Quambo (5. Oktober 2005)

@ Klemmi
In allen von einem selber abgegebenen Beiträgen gibt's dann unten rechts im Beitragsfenster nen Button "ändern". Er scheint aber in diesem Forum nur eine bestimmte Zeit da zu sein. 



			
				M4Dt schrieb:
			
		

> sach mer samstag um 11 an der thueringhalle?


Mir ist grad eingefallen das ich Samstag doch nicht kann, wie wäre es mit Sonntag 11 Uhr Thüringenhalle?


----------



## Madt (5. Oktober 2005)

mhm das geht auch....aba sonntag soll es regnen...auch wenn das nicht so sein muss......wart mer erstmal ab ....und sagen wir sonntag um 11 an der TH


----------



## Madt (8. Oktober 2005)

also nur quambo und ich wollen mit?????



na dann bin sonntag um 11 an der TH


----------



## Madt (16. Oktober 2005)

ICh bin mal wieder heiß auf ne runde durchn steiger...wann un wo ist egall...sach einfach mla wieder bescheit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _torsten_ (22. Oktober 2005)

Hallo Leute,
der Wetterbereicht sieht ja für´s Wochenende nicht gut aus. Und wenn ich mir den für morgen ansehe kommt mir´s Grausen   

ERFURT Sonntag, 23.10.      
Höchsttemperatur 15° (13°) / Tiefsttemperatur 12° (9°) / Sonnenscheindauer 2 h 00 min / Regenrisiko  89 %

Naja, für heute sah´s auch nicht besser aus  und es wurde am Nachmittag zumindest trocken.

Was haltet ihr also von einer Ausfahrt zum Sonntag Nachmittag? Mein Vorschlag wäre 13.30 Uhr an der ThüHa.


----------



## _torsten_ (24. Oktober 2005)

_torsten_ schrieb:
			
		

> ... Ausfahrt zum Sonntag Nachmittag? Mein Vorschlag wäre 13.30 Uhr an der ThüHa.


... da stand er nun wartete  aber niemand kam   
Naja, entweder war der Terminvorschlag zu kurzfristig, der Kaffee und Kuchen am Sonntagnachmittag einfach zu lecker oder der Steiger zu schlammig 
War aber ne prima Runde, blauer Himmel, Sonnenschein und nicht so viele Wanderer auf der Piste. Allerdings könnte mein Rad jetzt mal ein wenig Wasser, Fett und Öl vertragen.


----------



## McLeod (24. Oktober 2005)

oh mein gott
wenn ich das geahnt hätte, 
dann hätte ich trotzdem nicht mitfahren können 
mir hatt gestern eine langweilige und länger dauernde gartenversammlung 
den ganzen sonntag verdorben
aber das wichtigste ist doch das du spass hattest
bis bald
im wald
jan


----------



## Lokutus (27. Oktober 2005)

Hi,

bin neu hier und komme auch ursprünglich aus Erfurt. Im Moment lebe ich in Schmalkalden komme aber hin und wieder ins schoene EF (meist am WE). Ich werde weiterhin aufmerksam lesen wann und wo ihr Euch so trefft und kreuze einfach einmal wenns bei mir passt auf. Bin aber Freizeitfahrer (wer ist das nich) und hoffe ich habe im Thür.Wald ausreichend trainiert um mithalten zu koennen.

Wenns Euch mal ins schoene Schmalkalden verschlägt habe ich eine schoene Strecke parat. SM --> Mommelstein[Mommelstein-Radwanderweg 15km rauf und 15 wieder runter] (760m üNN) und je nach Puste  weiter Richtung Inselsberg.

Als denn

Neue Anhänger

Lokutus


----------



## _torsten_ (27. Oktober 2005)

Lokutus schrieb:
			
		

> ... bin neu hier und komme auch ursprünglich aus Erfurt. Im Moment lebe ich in Schmalkalden komme aber hin und wieder ins schoene EF (meist am WE). Ich werde weiterhin aufmerksam lesen wann und wo ihr Euch so trefft und kreuze einfach einmal wenns bei mir passt auf. Bin aber Freizeitfahrer (wer ist das nich) und hoffe ich habe im Thür.Wald ausreichend trainiert um mithalten zu koennen.
> 
> Wenns Euch mal ins schoene Schmalkalden verschlägt habe ich eine schoene Strecke parat. SM --> Mommelstein[Mommelstein-Radwanderweg 15km rauf und 15 wieder runter] (760m üNN) und je nach Puste  weiter Richtung Inselsberg.  ...


Na dann herzlich willkommen im Club . Mach dir mal keine Gedanken um´s Mithalten. Wie heißt es schön: der letzte macht das Tempo ... und das bin und bleibe ich  

... und danke an dein Angebot mit SM, aber ich habe derzeit Probleme meinen anderen "Einladungen" nachzukommen. Ich denke, wir können da im Frühjahr mal drüber reden.


----------



## McLeod (27. Oktober 2005)

@Lokutus

was soll ma da groß sagen, daher einfach mal ein 
Servus und bis bald - im wald

sagt der
jan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _torsten_ (1. November 2005)

Kann mir mal jemand erklären wer gestern die ganzen Wanderer und Spaziergänger frei gelassen hat? Der Steiger war ja überfüllt ohne Ende. Das Ergebnis ... ab ins Gebüsch und ´nen neuen Trail entdeckt.   

@McLeod ... warst du gestern unterwegs? Nein? Dann wirbelten die Blätter noch vom Sonntag über den Trail zwischen Waldhaus und Bachstelzenweg von deinem Sog. Und die Furche die du hinterlassen hast war auch nicht ohne.


----------



## Madt (1. November 2005)

also ich wuerd ja auch mal wieder mitfahren....leider war ich die letzte woche net da...sonst waer ich mitgekommen torsten


----------



## McLeod (2. November 2005)

@_torsten_

du musstest fussgängern ausweichen und  hast nen neuen trail entdeckt?
wahnsinn
ich hoffe du kannst ihn dir bis zu unseren nächsten gemeinsamen tour merken.
falls dein langzeitgedächtnis aber langsam den geist aufgibt   , dann müssen 
wir möglichst bald wieder einmal fahren, oder?

bis bald im wald
jan


----------



## _torsten_ (3. November 2005)

McLeod schrieb:
			
		

> @_torsten_
> 
> du musstest fussgängern ausweichen und  hast nen neuen trail entdeckt?
> wahnsinn
> ...



Naja, ich will´s mal relativieren - der Trail war/ist eine schmale Abfahrt, ca. 500 m lang - nicht zu vergleichen mit dem Trail zwischen Waldhaus und Bachstelzenweg oder entlang der B4. Hat aber Spaß gemacht _(und ich habe nicht "bergabgeschoben")_. Ich denke aber schon, dass ich mir das _(trotz meines hohem Alters)_ noch bis zu unserer nächsten gemeinsamen Ausfahrt merken kann. Das wird aber frühestens am 19./20.11.   Außerdem sollte es trocken sein, denn bei Nässe/Feuchtigkeit wird´s ´ne Rutschparty.   


Gibt es eigentlich das Großmütterchen noch?


----------



## McLeod (3. November 2005)

@_torsten_

das mit dem zeitlichen ansatz ist doch schon mal etwas, vor allem der 20.
und ob es das großmütterchen noch gibt, das kann nur das großmütterchen beantworten


----------



## klemmi (3. November 2005)

Moin,
seit ihr denn offen für noch nen mitfahrer am 20. oder 19. November? ich wäre vielleicht auch dabei... paar Trails heizen und so....  
Was stellt ihr euch denn zeitlich so vor... also ungefähr wann und wie lange!

klemmi


----------



## Madt (3. November 2005)

also ich waere auch am 20. dabei wenn ihr euch da offen haltet...einfach mal schreiben


----------



## CC-Wölfchen (3. November 2005)

Ok ich halt mir den Termin frei und hoffe auf brauchbares Wetter. Wenns paßt bin ich dabei!


----------



## _torsten_ (3. November 2005)

*Öhm, ihr seid lustig. Das war aber noch kein Terminvorschlag meinerseits. Das war nur ... egal, wenn´s passt können wir an dem WE eine Runde fahren. Hoffen wir also auf ordentliches Wetter. Ich mag nämlich den Spruch *_´Es gibt kein schlechtes Wetter - es gibt nur falsche Kleidung_´* nicht.

@klemmi und M4Dt ... Wir sind ein freies Land ... seid dabei wenn ihr wollt*

Was heißt/bedeutet eigentlich M4Dt?


----------



## Lokutus (4. November 2005)

iche schone wieda...

wenn ich bis dahin eine taugliche lange winterfeste Hose (man glaubt nicht wie schwer es ist eine spezielle Hose zu ergattern, wenn man sich schonmal zu einer durchgerungen hat) habe melde ich mich einfach auch mal an.

Grüße aus dem Walde

Lokutus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## klemmi (4. November 2005)

Ach.... ich fahr auch wenss schifft!   ABer nich so extrem wie bei M4DT und mir das letzte mal... das war bissel zu extrem!    Schweinekalt-aber goil   also ich bin dann am 20. sicher dabei!
Hoffentlich werdens mal richtig viele!

MfG klemmi


----------



## Madt (4. November 2005)

jop..also das mach ich net mehr mit...das war zu extrem an dem samstag...alles in die fresse...bis zur unterhose!  also das we bin ich dabei

wenn net schifft


----------



## McLeod (4. November 2005)

@_torsten_

sorry, da hab ich dich ja in was rein geritten    

bis bald im wald
jan


----------



## klemmi (5. November 2005)

tja.... das nächste mal bissel überlegen bevor du sowas schreibst!    

klemmerchen


----------



## Benji (7. November 2005)

also ich würd mich für den 20. auch schonmal melden wollen, wenn das wetter und der zeitplan passen bin ich mit allergrößter freude dabei.

@wölfchen: na noch gut nach hause gekommen am sonntag?? unsere tour ging nach unserem treffen erstmal so richtig los, ich sag nur: versuch mal von der blöden autobahn runter zu kommen, überall zaune, also haben wir kurzerhand mal "die mauer muss weg" gespielt und uns runter gekämpft. sind dann bis zurück nach meiningen gefahren und uns schön eingesaut. bilder gibts hoffentlich bald hier: http://www.werrabike.de/

ansonsten sieht man sich dann hoffentlich am 20.

mfg der b


----------



## klemmi (7. November 2005)

Reicht es wenn wir da um11 oder um 12 los fahren? Oder auch später??? Wäre echt super... und dann auch nich so schnell sondern eher die smoothe gangart... am 19. is nämlich bei uns ein kleines Feierchen!!!   Davon muss ich dann erstma runter kommen... aber ich bin am Start!

klemmi


----------



## klemmi (7. November 2005)

PS: torsten wie kommst du denn am 13.11. an den Kyffhäuser?? Bikest du hin oder fährst du mit dem Auto? Könnt ich mich mit bei dir anschliepen oder is das nich möglich... hätte auch bock ein paar Trails zu heizen am 13.....

klemmi


----------



## _torsten_ (8. November 2005)

klemmi schrieb:
			
		

> PS: torsten wie kommst du denn am 13.11. an den Kyffhäuser?? Bikest du hin oder fährst du mit dem Auto? Könnt ich mich mit bei dir anschliepen oder is das nich möglich... hätte auch bock ein paar Trails zu heizen am 13.....
> 
> klemmi


@klemmi, guckst du bitte im threat "Jahresabschlusstour"


----------



## McLeod (8. November 2005)

servus

wegen der tour am 20.11.

da wir nun doch schon einige sind, dachten der _torsten_ und ich, dass der steiger dafür etwas zu klein ist. daher hätten wir zwei streckenvorschläge:
1 - good old marathonstrecke
2 - die geheimnisvollen fahnerschen höhen
also eure meinungen sind gefragt.

bis bald im wald
jan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Madt (8. November 2005)

also wenn das alles mitm fahrrad zu ereichen ist waere mir das wurst

ich kann aba nur mitfahren wenn es net al zu rutschig ist weil ich mich sonst aufgrung meines tollen tioga-no profilos aufs maul packe


----------



## klemmi (8. November 2005)

********gal wo lang haupt sache schön smoothes tempo und paar geile Trails!  

klemmi


----------



## stratusX (9. November 2005)

hi, der stratus ist auch mal wieder da!
also am 20 ist ne schöne tour angesagt, so wie ich gelesen hab!
da ich seit nunmehr seit 3 wochen nicht auf meinem bock saß, kommt mir das sehr gelegen!
also ich denk ich komm auch, solange es nicht hunde regnet!

mfg
martin


----------



## Benji (9. November 2005)

ja wo solls hingehen? da ich mich leider in den fahnerchen höhen mal überhaupt nicht auskenne, aber gern offen für neue sachen bin, könnte man das ja mal ins auge fassen. müsste sich aber am besten noch jemand finden der den streckenklaus spielt und uns anführt (ich scheide da ja schon mal aus). ansonsten bleibt ja dann nur der steiger bzw. die ma-strecke.

mfg der b


----------



## _torsten_ (9. November 2005)

M4Dt schrieb:
			
		

> ... ich kann aba nur mitfahren wenn es net al zu rutschig ist weil ich mich sonst aufgrung meines tollen tioga-no profilos aufs maul packe  ...


Naja, deine "Semi-Slicks" sind ja nicht wirklich giffig, da hast du schon Recht. Aber sag mal, hast du schon mal was davon gehört, dass man die Reifen an einem Rad wechseln kann? Wenn ich die beiden Conti Explorer von meiner Schwiegertochter wiederbekomme, dann könnte ich dir die geben. Was meinst du dazu?


----------



## Madt (9. November 2005)

wie was ....aber nur fuer die tour!?...das waere klasse..die kann man ja in 2 min druff ziehen  

cooll...schon mal danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _torsten_ (9. November 2005)

McLeod schrieb:
			
		

> 1 - good old marathonstrecke
> 2 - die geheimnisvollen fahnerschen höhen


@all ... 
Ich würde den ersten Vorschlag einfach mal konkretisieren:

ThüHa ... Marthonstrecke bis Klettbach ... Stiefelburg ... Naundorf ... Hohenfelden ... Riechheimer Berg ... Marathonstrecke bis TrÜPl ... Hubertus ... Trail bis Waldhaus ... Trail bis Bachstelzenweg ... zürück zur ThüHa.​Wir haben das ganze mit 3½ Stunden veranschlagt. Treffpunkt könnte der altbekannte an der Thüringenhalle sein. Uhrzeit 11:00 Uhr.

Andere Vorschläge?

@m4dt ...
Nein, nicht nur für diese Tour. Ich kann aber auch nicht versprechen, ob ich die schon zu diesem Termin wieder habe. Wie gesagt, diese Reifen hat gerade die Freundin meines Sohnes drauf weil ihre gerade vom Radladen in Werk geschickt wurden. Naja, und Steffi (sie war übrigens neulich mit uns mit auf ner Runde) ist derzeit in Leipzig.


----------



## CC-Wölfchen (9. November 2005)

Ich kenn mich nunmal gar nicht um Erfurt aus, deswegen fahr ich grundsätzlich hinterher. Wenn es in den Fahner Höhen auch Berge, Trails und schöne Aussicht gibt bin ich dafür dieses neue Terrain zu erschließen. Ansonsten eben die altbekannte Marathonrunde, ist ja auch ganz nett.

@Benji: Ja, ich kam auch irgendwann daheim an. Zuvor hab ich aber in Meiningen 2 Stunden auf die Bahn gewartet (und so gesehen noch Glück, die fährt im kundenfreundlichen 4-Stunden-Takt). Am Ende warens 146km und 26,2km/h Schnitt


----------



## Madt (9. November 2005)

@torsten
aso...das waere natuerlich noch besser...mal sehn...bis dahin ist ja noch ueber ne woche zeit!also schon mal danke im vorraus...und ich folge dir ueberall hin


----------



## _torsten_ (10. November 2005)

CC-Wölfchen schrieb:
			
		

> ... fahr ich grundsätzlich hinterher. ...


@Wölfchen, das ist doch mein Part      



			
				M4Dt schrieb:
			
		

> ... und ich folge dir ueberall hin


@M4DT, bin ich deine (Enten)Mutter ... na na na


----------



## McLeod (10. November 2005)

@ mitfahrer

ich nehme den vorschlag vom _torsten_ mit an, auch uhrzeit und der gute alte bewährte treffpunkt.
also wir sehen uns dann nächste woche
bis dahin
jan


----------



## Madt (10. November 2005)

@ torsten
wiso denn nicht...bist du denn keine gute mutter


----------



## _torsten_ (26. November 2005)

*hochzieh*


----------



## _torsten_ (2. Dezember 2005)

Wie sieht es aus:
Traut sich jemand am Sonntag bei 55% Niederschlagswahrscheinlichkeit zu einer (Rad-)Runde raus?


----------



## Madt (3. Dezember 2005)

mhm...vll!??
wann , wo und wohin?


----------



## Madt (4. Dezember 2005)

leider bin ich kein hellseher torsten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _torsten_ (5. Dezember 2005)

@M4Dt ... ich auch nicht. Ich habe am Samstag Nachmittag nicht mehr ins web gucken können. Und gestern war´s zu spät. Außerdem hat´s ja gegossen bis Mittag.
Aber mal was anderes. Ich habe die Reifen wieder. Wenn du sie noch haben willst, sag Bescheid und ich bringe sie mit ins Büro. Du kannst die dann in der Schillerstraße abholen.


----------



## Madt (5. Dezember 2005)

hey danke...wann biste da und wo ist das genau?


----------



## klemmi (5. Dezember 2005)

_torsten_ schrieb:
			
		

> @M4Dt ... ich auch nicht. Ich habe am Samstag Nachmittag nicht mehr ins web gucken können. Und gestern war´s zu spät. Außerdem hat´s ja gegossen bis Mittag.
> Aber mal was anderes. Ich habe die Reifen wieder. Wenn du sie noch haben willst, sag Bescheid und ich bringe sie mit ins Büro. Du kannst die dann in der Schillerstraße abholen.


Schillerstraße....   oooo geil da will ich aber auch hin....
Is immer lustig dort!!!


----------



## Madt (8. Dezember 2005)

torsten??...wann biste da und wo ist das genau?..waere sehr ueber deine antwort erfreut


----------



## Großmütterchen (28. Dezember 2005)

hallo ihr erfurter 

ich war ja nun ewigkeiten nicht mehr im forum und auf dem rad, daher wollte ich mich einfach nur mal wieder melden (schlechtes gewissen ). im moment ist ja sehr viel schnee im erfurter raum, daher die frage ob irgendein kurzer trip geplant ist!!? bin ja noch nie im schnee gefahren und meine nun fast 3 monatige mtb-abstinenz muß auch langsam aber sicher beendet werden (außerdem hab ich zugenommen ). 

...die nächste saison kommt in großen schritten!


----------



## _torsten_ (28. Dezember 2005)

Großmütterchen schrieb:
			
		

> ... meine nun fast 3 monatige mtb-abstinenz muß auch langsam aber sicher beendet werden ...


Öhm ... wir haben uns schon Gedanken gemacht weil du dich gar nicht mehr gemeldet hast. Aber schön, dass es dich noch gibt


----------



## klemmi (28. Dezember 2005)

Ich wäre vielleicht auch mal bei ner schönen Schneerunde dabei 
Ich war heut schonmal unterwegs (Ettersberg-Buchenwald) war nich schlecht nur die Zehen waren halt bissel kalt 

klemmi


----------



## Freeride Benni (28. Dezember 2005)

So, nun meldet sich mal wieder der Macher der "1." CC/Tour um Erfurt zurück.  

Hallihallo!  
Nach langer Abstinenz (verursacht durch eine schöne DH-Saison und einem 4-fachen Schienbeinbruch gegen Ende der Saison...  ) bin ich wieder fleißig am trainieren.  

Ich bin so gut wie jeden Tag unterwegs und fahre eine gute Runde durch den Steiger. Aufgrund das ich mit der Schule auch gut zu tun habe komme ich immer erst gegen Abend zum fahren (so ca 18:00 Uhr). 


Hier mein Aufruf: 

Wer Lust hat ab-und-zu mal eine schnellere Trainingsrunde (in der Woche dann mit viel Licht - Nachtfahren macht so ein Spaß  ) zu fahren, kann sich doch bitte bei mir melden! Ich suche noch einen oder mehrere Trainingspartner die mit mir öfters Radln gehn wollen. 
Beachtet werden sollte jedoch dass das Tempo relativ fix ist -> soll ja auch nen Training sein  .

So, dann noch nen schönen Abend und bis denne dann.


----------



## Großmütterchen (29. Dezember 2005)

_torsten_ schrieb:
			
		

> Öhm ... wir haben uns schon Gedanken gemacht weil du dich gar nicht mehr gemeldet hast. Aber schön, dass es dich noch gibt



naja, ich war recht häufig unterwegs und daheim mußte auch jede freie minute für den dachbodenausbau geopfert werden. da ging das thema mtb total unter (zumal es ja auch so verdammt früh dunkel wird). inzwischen hat sich zwar noch nicht so viel geändert (der ausbau geht sicherlich noch bis mitte/ende nächstes jahr), aber so langsam aber sicher muß der winterspeck runter und außerdem schaut mich mein stumpi in den letzten tagen und wochen mit auffällig traurigen augen an. 

@freeride benni

klingt sehr verlockend und wenn ich noch schüler oder student wäre sicherlich ausbaufähig, aber für meinereiner ist das zeitmäßig nie und nimmer zu packen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Großmütterchen (3. Januar 2006)

so, meine lieben...die woche soll ja schön kalt und verschneit bleiben. ich schlage daher vor, dass wir uns am sonntag zu einer kleinen schnuckeligen tour verabreden! rein zeitmäßig ist's mir wurscht, aber bitte nicht zum nachmittag, denn dann wirds wieder schnell dunkel.


----------



## Madt (4. Januar 2006)

mhm...wenn das wetter haelt oda es net zu argh schneit dann bin ich dabei

um 10 an der TH?


----------



## Großmütterchen (5. Januar 2006)

M4Dt schrieb:
			
		

> mhm...wenn das wetter haelt oda es net zu argh schneit dann bin ich dabei
> 
> um 10 an der TH?



ja, ich hab auch nur bock wenn das wetter hält. und mit dem treffpunkt würde ich das ein wenig von der zu fahrenden strecke abhängig machen, zumal ich eigentlich direkt aus rockhausen gefahren kommen wollte - zur not trifft man sich  auf halbem weg? mal schauen ob hier noch ein paar aus dem winterschlaf erwachen...und bis spätestens samstag haben wir uns ne strecke ausgedacht.

also was ist mit torsten, jan usw usw ?? los, du stück!


----------



## McLeod (5. Januar 2006)

@großmütterchen

es freut mich ja riesig das es dich noch gibt und das du dich an uns 
alle erinnerst  
nun zu mir: geht nicht
ich schleppe seit mitte november ne lungenzündung und deren nachwirkungen
mit mir rum. und daher ist mit mir vorerst nicht zu rechnen. was mich 
persönlich am meisten ärgert aber wie du so schön bemerkst "ja so ist das".

also viel spass
cu
der jan


----------



## _torsten_ (5. Januar 2006)

Großmütterchen schrieb:
			
		

> ... also was ist mit torsten ... ?



*lebenreinbring*
Also die Idee mit Sonntag ist erst einmal gut und ich habe eure Diskussion verfolgt. Aber ich sage definitiv heute nicht zu. 
Ich plage mich seit dem 23.12.2005 mit einem Sch*husten herum. Der geht nicht weg und ist seit Dienstag wieder stärker geworden.  
Deswegen werde ich den Samstag abwarten und gucken was Sonntag das Wetter sagt.

Ich will´s dem McLeod nicht nachmachen (Lungenentzündung, A.d.R.)


----------



## Freeride Benni (5. Januar 2006)

Schei* auf's Wetter! Anziehn und los! Ich bin dabei!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jons (5. Januar 2006)

hi mart ja ich würde auch mit fahren muss aber am sonntag noch zeitung austragen und das dauert so bis gegen 11 aber wenn wir uns so nähe roda treffen dann ist das machbar!....sag bescheid


----------



## Großmütterchen (6. Januar 2006)

naja, da haben sich ja doch noch ein paar gemeldet.  also rein zeitmäßig würde ich einfach mal 14 uhr vorschlagen - nach hinten ist dann noch genug platz. 

tja, und wo fahren wir lang? auf steiger (inkl wanderer und jogger) habe ich nicht wirklich lust. wir könnten uns am forsthaus zwischen schellroda und egstedt treffen und dann kurven wir ein bisschen durch die wälder (bei schellroda in der senke (marathon-strecke) rodelt zu dieser zeit bestimmt halb erfurt )

naja, sagt halt mal


----------



## Großmütterchen (6. Januar 2006)

_torsten_ schrieb:
			
		

> Deswegen werde ich den Samstag abwarten und gucken was Sonntag das Wetter sagt.



na dann drücke ich mal die daumen! und sonntag soll es glaub ich sonne geben und temperaturen wie jetzt - also eigentlich recht schön!  übrigens hab ich noch so ein mund-kinn-und-ohren-schutz noch übrig...also wenn bedarf besteht!?


----------



## Madt (6. Januar 2006)

das forsthaus willrode??..ichn habs hier auf der karte...an der straße dran?...


----------



## _torsten_ (6. Januar 2006)

Also ich komme am WE definitiv nicht mit Rad fahren. Meinem Husten geht´s gut, deswegen mir nicht. Und ich werde da derzeit nix riskieren. Ich wünsche euch trotzdem viel Spaß und eine unfallfreie Runde. Wir sehen uns dann später. 

@M4Dt ... ja, das Forsthaus liegt direkt an der Straße zwischen Egstedt und Klettbach. Aber du kannst da den einen langen Anstieg des Erfuter Bike Marathons hochfahren, aber oben nicht links abbiegen sondern geradeaus weiterfahren. Kommst du direkt hin.


----------



## Großmütterchen (7. Januar 2006)

also ich denke das forsthaus liegt für alle mehr oder weniger in der mitte. von da aus läßt sich einiges anstellen und bis man dort ist, hat man sich schon warm gefahren (vor allem die, die aus richtung suhle quelle kommen). 

@torsten

schaaaaaaaade


----------



## Madt (7. Januar 2006)

ich wuerd sagen bevor ich da bin hab ich mich schon heiß gefahren


----------



## Freeride Benni (7. Januar 2006)

Also ich bin morgen 10 Uhr an der Thüringenhalle... ich werde nur Straße fahren weil der Rest zu vereist ist  . Wird bei mir dann aber eine schnelle Runde. 
Ich kann heute und morgen fürh auch nicht mehr ins Forum... also wer da ist ist da!  

MfG 
Der Benni


----------



## Madt (8. Januar 2006)

geile tour mit viel eis und wenn ich eins gelernt hab dann ist es : Eis erfordert Respekt


----------



## Großmütterchen (9. Januar 2006)

yip, da schließ ich mich an! hat ne menge gaudi gemacht und das nächste mal muß unbedingt ne kleine digitalknipse mit.  

nur schade, dass wir wirklich nur zu zweit waren. naja, das nächste mal sind bestimmt auch die alten und kranken wieder unter uns!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freeride Benni (9. Januar 2006)

Ich bin mal fix bis nach Gotha und zurück...   dabei sind mir dann aber fast die Füße abgefallen  ! Nuja... also wer mal ne Runde Straße düsen will... ich setzte jetzt mal ne Runde von Erfurt nach Friedrichroda, am nächsten Sonntag an - und zurück natürlich auch  

MfG 

Benni


----------



## tvaellen (9. Januar 2006)

@ Benni
Was für einen Schnitt peilst du denn an ? Renner oder MTB ?

Gruss
Tvaellen


----------



## Freeride Benni (9. Januar 2006)

Hi Tvaellen, 

also nen Kilometerzähler habe ich aus Gewichtsgründen nicht mehr am Rad  . Aber so aus Erfahrung kann ich sagen das es so um nen Schnitt von 25 km/h gehen wird. Ich werde mit nen gut aufgepumpten MTB am Start sein!  

Würde mich freuen wenn sich noch nen paar dran hängen!  

MfG

Benni


----------



## Benji (9. Januar 2006)

klingt interessant, würde mich spontan anschließen wollen, auch gern mit rennrad.

mfg der "andere" benni


----------



## McLeod (9. Januar 2006)

@Großmütterchen

hey, ist das ne anspielung?  
du bist doch der mit dem "alten" nickname.


----------



## tvaellen (10. Januar 2006)

Ein 25 er Schnitt dürfte machbar sein, wenn ich meinen Renner nehmen darf. 
Auf dem MTB packe ich das -jedenfalls derzeit- nicht. Werde mal bei meiner "Regierung"  nachfragen, wie die Wochenendplanung ist (habe irgendwas mit Masserberg im Ohr) und mich dann wieder melden.
Ach ja: Wann wollt ihr denn los ? Sonntag früh ?

Gruss
Tvaellen


----------



## Benji (10. Januar 2006)

Also ich würde auch spontan zum Renner greifen wollen, da ich nicht den Singlespeeder mit heimschleifen möchte. Also Uhrzeit ist mir fast egal, außer es ist dunkel  .
Also ran an die Tasten.

mfg der b

p.s.: @tvaellen: wir können ja dann für den oder die mtb`ler windschatten spenden


----------



## Freeride Benni (10. Januar 2006)

Jeah! Das hört sich doch gut an!  

Also ich dachte so an 10:00 Uhr früh  . Sagt halt bescheid. Ich bin jedenfalls am Start...

Muss noch mal mit meinem Sponsor reden. Vllt bekomme ich auch noch nen Renner für's WE  

--> RADHAUS AM DOM - Erfurt


----------



## Benji (10. Januar 2006)

Also die Uhrzeit ist nicht das Problem. Der Ort ist entscheidend, also da ich eh mit dem Rad anreisen wollte denk ich mal das man sich irgendwo an einer der Ausfallstraßen Richtung Westen treffen sollte. Im Grunde mir dann eigentlich egal wo, hauptsache ich finde es dann auch. Also ein Ort wird gebraucht!!!

mfg der b


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Predator_Jo (10. Januar 2006)

Hey...

Also ich wär auch interessiert, allerdings nur wenn das wetter mitspielt...

auf den 25er Schnitt werde ich wol, wenn überhaupt, auch nur mit dem rennrad kommen. ( 25er schnitt mit dem mtb... da kömmer nochma am saisonende drüber reden...  )

Als treffpunkt richtung westen wäre der Leipziger platz ( von da gehts richtung weimar ), oder der busbahnhof an der grubenstrasse ( richtung stotternheim ). Aber man sollte vielleicht einen recht zentralen treffpunkt wählen, das ist eigentlich immer ne gute wahl, zb Domplatz.

Also bis vielleicht am so...


----------



## Benji (10. Januar 2006)

"......ich setzte jetzt mal ne Runde von Erfurt nach Friedrichroda, am nächsten Sonntag an - und zurück natürlich auch......."

Das war der vorschlag von Freeride Benni, aber wenn ihr nach Osten wollt bin ich raus.

mfg der b


----------



## Großmütterchen (10. Januar 2006)

McLeod schrieb:
			
		

> @Großmütterchen
> 
> hey, ist das ne anspielung?
> du bist doch der mit dem "alten" nickname.



man ist nur so alt wie man sich fühlt 

@rest

asphalt...ieehhhh...ihr spinnt doch


----------



## Benji (10. Januar 2006)

klar, sind wir nicht alle ein bißchen bluna!!

aber seit wann werden eigentlich trainingsfleißige biker von ex-abstinenzlern verbal bzw. per Schrift (scribal??) angemacht??   

mfg der b


----------



## _torsten_ (11. Januar 2006)

Predator_Jo schrieb:
			
		

> ... Als treffpunkt richtung westen wäre der Leipziger platz ( von da gehts richtung weimar ), oder der busbahnhof an der grubenstrasse ( richtung stotternheim ). Aber man sollte vielleicht einen recht zentralen treffpunkt wählen, das ist eigentlich immer ne gute wahl, zb Domplatz. ...


Moin, ich muss auch mal meinen Senf dazugeben.  
Also erst mal werde ich nicht mitkommen. Ich habe zwar ein Rennrad, aber da ist immer noch so eine doofe Übersetzung dran (vorne ein 48er Kettenblatt mit einem 110er Kurbelstern) und eine neue will ich mir derzeit nicht kaufen (ein neues MTB steht an  ) und mit der werde ich einen 25er Schnitt nicht hinlegen können. 
@Jo ... wie war das? Du kommst doch aus Erfurt? Aber mit den Himmelsrichtungen hast du´s nicht so, oder?!  Also der Leipziger Platz ist Richtung Osten, Weimar überhaupt im Osten von Erfurt und die Grubenstraße im Norden. Und wollte Benji nicht nach Westen? Da wäre doch z.B. der Gothaer Platz. Aber egal ... wichtig ist, dass ihr euch irgendwo trefft. 
PS: Aber ihr solltet mal ins Rennradforum wechseln     wechseln  *frechgrins*


----------



## Freeride Benni (11. Januar 2006)

Sonntag 10:00 Uhr am Domplatz... danach gehts in Richtung Bindersleben Gotha - von dort aus nach Friedrichroda  .

MfG der Benni


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _torsten_ (11. Januar 2006)

Freeride Benni schrieb:
			
		

> Sonntag 10:00 Uhr am Domplatz... danach gehts in Richtung Bindersleben Gotha - von dort aus nach Friedrichroda  .
> 
> MfG der Benni


Gut gemacht Benni ... sprich mal ein Machtwort!


----------



## tvaellen (11. Januar 2006)

Freeride Benni schrieb:
			
		

> Sonntag 10:00 Uhr am Domplatz... danach gehts in Richtung Bindersleben Gotha - von dort aus nach Friedrichroda  .
> 
> MfG der Benni



Wo ? der Domplatz hat 34.000 qm 
http://www.erfurt-web.de/Domplatz

am Radladen Anfang Kettenstraße ?
Zu 75% bin ich dabei. Verbindlich weiß ich es Freitag nachmittag.

Gruss
Tvaellen


----------



## Predator_Jo (11. Januar 2006)

_torsten_ schrieb:
			
		

> Moin, ich muss auch mal meinen Senf dazugeben.
> 
> @Jo ... wie war das? Du kommst doch aus Erfurt? Aber mit den Himmelsrichtungen hast du´s nicht so, oder?!  Also der Leipziger Platz ist Richtung Osten, Weimar überhaupt im Osten von Erfurt und die Grubenstraße im Norden. Und wollte Benji nicht nach Westen? Da wäre doch z.B. der Gothaer Platz. Aber egal ... wichtig ist, dass ihr euch irgendwo trefft.
> PS: Aber ihr solltet mal ins Rennradforum wechseln     wechseln  *frechgrins*




Ja ja ihr müsst wieder drauf rumreiten...  Das ist aber auch schwierig mit dem links, rechts, oben, unten, osten, westen... man man

Sorry für diesen verwirrung stiftenden threat ( dabei hatte ich eigentlich nix getrunken  ) na ja wie auch immer, domplatz ist gut, jetzt muss Benni nur noch n machtwort sprechen, mit welchen bikes wir da auftauchen sollen. Rennrad oder MTB, ich bin gegen eine gemischte gruppe, das wird meist nix. Wenn alle Rennräder haben, und wir sowieso nur strasse fahren wär ich für Rennrad, aber mtb wär auch ok meine gabel hat lockout...


----------



## Benji (11. Januar 2006)

also ich hab nix gegen gemischte gruppe, wenn alle vernünftig fahren, klappt das immer. domplatz ist ein guter treffpunkt, den find ich sogar. aber wo ist die kettenstraße? und wo ist da ein radladen?,helft bitte einem ortsunkundigen! kann man nicht einfach die domstufen als punkt ausmachen??

mfg der b


----------



## Madt (11. Januar 2006)

bin vll auch dabei...aba wenn dann nur mit meinem bulls ...der daempfer am coratec hat ja leider garade ne macke


----------



## Freeride Benni (11. Januar 2006)

Machtwort: Sonntag 10:00 Uhr Domplatz - Domstufen  ! Ich werde mit einem MTB am Start sein, dass mit dem Renner hat dann leider doch nicht mehr geklappt... egal. Ich mach schön Luft drauf und los gehts! 

Noch zum Wetter - ich fahr auch bei schlechtem Wetter solange es nicht wie bescheuert regnet/schneit    

So long. 

MfG Benni


----------



## Benji (11. Januar 2006)

Danke, dann ist das ding ja fest, also ich bin dabei.

mfg der b


----------



## Madt (11. Januar 2006)

wie siehts aus wenn es heute regnet und alles vereist wird!?


----------



## Freeride Benni (11. Januar 2006)

Dann ist es vereist...


----------



## Madt (11. Januar 2006)

weißt du wie ******* sich das dann fahren laesst...wahrscheinlich net..warst ja letzten sonntag net dabei...des war schon eine ganzschoen eisige angelegenheit...auch wenn es sauigen spass gemacht hat...trotz ein paar bodenhaetetests unsererseits^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freeride Benni (11. Januar 2006)

M4Dt schrieb:
			
		

> weißt du wie ******* sich das dann fahren laesst...wahrscheinlich net..warst ja letzten sonntag net dabei...des war schon eine ganzschoen eisige angelegenheit...auch wenn es sauigen spass gemacht hat...trotz ein paar bodenhaetetests unsererseits^^




    natürlich bin ich schon bei Eis gefahren... so schlimm wird es schon nicht sein...  

MfG

Der Benni


----------



## Predator_Jo (14. Januar 2006)

Ich kann leider doch nicht    

mein Hockeyverein ruft nach mir, ich soll am So in der 2. Manschaft aushelfen... Sorry, aber bei der nächsten tour werd ich bestimmt dabei sein.

Trotzdem viel Spass euch allen...


----------



## Zoda (14. Januar 2006)

mal schauen vielleicht komm ich auch rum... ich schaffe z.Z. aber nur 21,5 (KOTZ, das waren im herbst noch 28) also werde ich es sicher lassen

gruß zoda


----------



## Freeride Benni (14. Januar 2006)

Und wenn wir nur 21,5 fahren dann geht das auch. Das Tempo wird sich eh nach der Gruppe richten!


----------



## Zoda (14. Januar 2006)

wenn das so ist wär ich dabei... muss wieder rein kommen...


----------



## Benji (14. Januar 2006)

also macht euch mal keine sorgen wegen dem eis, die straßen sind alle frei. bin heute 2 stunden rennrad gefahren und es war alles ohne eis. ist klar das man im wald vereiste pisten hat, aber wir fahren doch schließlich straße. also warm anziehen, es wird bestimmt wieder kalt, aber wenn es so bleibt wie heute ist es doch mit bewegung auszuhalten. und wegen dem schnitt würde ich mir auch keinen kopf machen, es wird so schnell gefahren wie der langsamste nun mal ist und wer schneller fahrn will der kann ja schließlich auch allein fahren.

mfg der b


----------



## Madt (14. Januar 2006)

wenn ich da bin, bin ich da...wenn net koennt ihr auch ohne mich fahren^^


----------



## Freeride Benni (14. Januar 2006)

Also ok! 
Morgen 10:00 Uhr Domplatz - Domstufen!


----------



## Zoda (14. Januar 2006)

ich weiß nicht ob ich komme ich hab z.Z. nen heftigen kopfschmerzanfall... wenns mir morgen früh gut geht dann bin ich dabei... ihr könnt auch ohne mich fahren.. wohne nur 500m weit wech also ich wär in jedem fall pünktlich...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Madt (15. Januar 2006)

bin jez wach...also auch dabei


----------



## Zoda (15. Januar 2006)

und leute wie wars? wo seit ihr denn genau lang gefahren... 

bei der nächsten tour bin ich dann auch dabei


----------



## Madt (15. Januar 2006)

es war KALT!!!


----------



## Benji (15. Januar 2006)

also kalt wars wirklich, man könnte von bitterkalt reden. ich hatte am ende gute 83km auf der uhr, fahrzeit 3:30h. aber sonst wars doch ne nette tour, gab zwar einige abstimmungsprobleme am anfang aber dann ist es doch gelaufen.

mfg der b


----------



## Zoda (15. Januar 2006)

83 km... puh, bei der kälte.. da hätte ich die kriese gekrigt... mit kaputten schuen komme ich 40 ohne kalte füße und bei 50 sollte das dann aber auch beendet sein... ihr seit echt nen paar freaks... 

schönes aufwärmen
Zoda


----------



## Madt (15. Januar 2006)

wir sind zwar net so weit gefahren aba 3.30 stunden ham wir auch gebracuht...bzw. ich....ich war schon ganzschoen fertig dannach..bin halt nix mehr gewoehnt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Benji (15. Januar 2006)

aufwärmen war garnicht so schlimm, ich hab sogar freeride benni noch meine überschuhe auf dem rückweg gegeben, hatte echt kaum fußproblemem, hat mich selber sehr gewundert. okay, kann nicht sagen das sie angenehm warm waren, aber ich hätte bestimmt noch ne stunde ausgehalten. hände und gesicht waren da schon schlimmer. aber von nix kommt halt auch nix, aber ich denke es war schon ne krasse aktion.

@m4Dt: wo seit ihr eigentlich richtung erfurt heimwärts gefahren??


----------



## Madt (15. Januar 2006)

ueber wandersleben aepfelstaed ingersleben bischleben


----------



## Benji (15. Januar 2006)

wie fandste die strecke über die dörfer? also ich denk ja das man das nächste mal da auch lang fahrn sollte, ist m.E. entspannter, zwar länger, aber man muss ja nicht wieder bis friedrichroda fahren.

mfg der b


----------



## Madt (15. Januar 2006)

ich tu mir das jez erstmal nicht nochmal an ....aba bessa als ueba B7 ist es trozdem


----------



## Benji (15. Januar 2006)

wie brauchst du über ne woche zur regeneration?   
ja, nee is klar, wenn es nicht schlagartig wärmer werden sollte muss man die sache ja auch nicht ausreizen.

mfg der b


----------



## Freeride Benni (16. Januar 2006)

Hi hier mal der Benni!  
Also: Ich fand es gestern eig. nicht schlimm... das es kalt werden sollte war von vornherein klar.   Das wir bis Friedrichroda wollten auch... Trotzdem muss ich sagen das meine Füße ARSC* KALT waren... Noch mal vielen Dank an Benji  ! Ich werde mir dieses Woche ein paar Überschuhe kaufen gehn und dann nächste Woche gleich noch mal nach Friedrichroda düsen... also wer wieder Lust hat   !

MfG 
Benni


----------



## Zoda (16. Januar 2006)

warum tut ihr euch eigentlich solche touren an? wenn man kilometer bis zum getno schrubben will fährt man einfach hubertus hoch, dann nach werningsleben kirchheim arnstadt apfelsädt neuditendorf gamstädt ermstedt bindersleben alach biestädt giersäst und dann über friedrichsdorf nach stotternheim, das sind auch 100 km aber wenn man fertig ist kann man eigentlich bis bienstedt innerhalb von 30 minuuen zu hause sein...

ich finde sowas schöner

naja eure sache


----------



## Benji (16. Januar 2006)

is doch egal wo man langfährt, hauptsache man fährt. okay die strecke über die b7 ist niocht der bringer, aber das ziel war nun mal friedrichroda und das war zu erreichen. aber durch deine strecke wird es auch nicht wärmer   

mfg der b


----------



## Zoda (16. Januar 2006)

das ist wohl war... ist ja im grunde auch egal... ich hab nicht mal dunst wo friedrichroda ist..


----------



## geniusrc10 (17. Januar 2006)

dunst (nebel) hatten wir auch, welcher sich schön als rauhreif auf unseren frontpartien ablagerte. 
auf der rückfahrt ging es um einiges langsamer, ich glaube, m4dt hatte sich ein bischen überschätzt. 
als ich in der dusche stand, hatte ich einen leicht lilanen großen zeh, aber keine spätfolgen. 
ich freu mich auf zypern. 2.-16.02.
komme vielleicht nächsten sonntag auch wieder mit, allerdings finde ich 10 uhr ganz schön früh und kalt.
gruß benno

werbung: 
http://www.yatego.com/fahrrad-cente...trous-20?sid=5Y1137490275Y1837e6e5c82117db1a0


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## XtCRacer (18. Januar 2006)

Srevus an alle.
Fahrt ihr dieses Wochenende auch wieder (21.01.2006)?

MfG


----------



## Zoda (21. Januar 2006)

ich werd morgen sicher nicht mitfahren weil ich keine lust habe mir irgendetwas abzufrieren (-7,5° ist ein bissal heftig) aber ich wünsche allen de morgen fahren viel spaß dabei..


----------



## _torsten_ (21. Januar 2006)

XtCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Srevus an alle.
> Fahrt ihr dieses Wochenende auch wieder (21.01.2006)?
> 
> MfG


Ich denke schon. Aber ich werd´s bike nehmen und dann gucken wo ich irgendwo zwischen dem aufgeweichten und dem gefrorenen Boden durchkomme. Und es werden keine 83 km sein ...  
Bin 10:30 Uhr am Hauptbahnhof.


----------



## XtCRacer (22. Januar 2006)

Sorry icjh konnte nicht muste für meine Matheprüfung nächste Woche lernen. Klappt andermal bestimmt.


----------



## _torsten_ (23. Januar 2006)

Ist ja nicht so schlimm. War nur sch* kalt als ich am Bahnhof gewartet habe. Dafür waren aber die verdutzten Gesichter der Passanten höchst abwechslungsreich. 

Es waren gestern 38 km (keine 83 km) und die Stellen "_zwischen dem aufgeweichten und dem gefrorenen Boden_" gab´s nicht, es gab nicht mal aufgeweichte - wie auch bei -5°C. Das hat aber auch seinen Vorteil: das Rad, die Klamotten und der Rucksack bleiben sauben.


----------



## Großmütterchen (25. Januar 2006)

@torsten

warst du auf der straße oder im wald unterwegs?

@alle

wie wärs am sonntag mit einer kleinen tour duch die wälder? ich könnte morgens oder direkt nach dem mittag.


----------



## klemmi (25. Januar 2006)

torsten: Hast du dein neues schon bekommen? 
Wie klat solls denn am WE werden?


----------



## _torsten_ (26. Januar 2006)

Großmütterchen schrieb:
			
		

> warst du auf der straße oder im wald unterwegs?



Ich war etwa zu 2/3 im Wald und auf Feldwegen unterwegs. Der Rest waren Asphalt- und Pflasterstraßen.



			
				Großmütterchen schrieb:
			
		

> wie wärs am sonntag mit einer kleinen tour duch die wälder? ich könnte morgens oder direkt nach dem mittag.


Mach mal einen Vorschlag. Was heißt bei dir morgens? Ich will auf alle Fälle los. 



			
				klemmi schrieb:
			
		

> Hast du dein neues schon bekommen?


Nein, ich habe es noch nicht. Habe es auch nicht eilig damit. 



			
				klemmi schrieb:
			
		

> Wie klat solls denn am WE werden?


Probiere es doch aus, dann weißt du wie glatt es war.


----------



## klemmi (26. Januar 2006)

_torsten_ schrieb:
			
		

> Probiere es doch aus, dann weißt du wie glatt es war.[/COLOR]


Sorry für den Tipfehler  aber ich meinte kalt!!!!

klemmi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Großmütterchen (26. Januar 2006)

@torsten

also ich würde dann so gegen 10 los wollen. zwei stunden durch die gegend fahren und dann wieder aber nach hause.


----------



## tvaellen (26. Januar 2006)

Großmütterchen schrieb:
			
		

> @torsten
> 
> also ich würde dann so gegen 10 los wollen. zwei stunden durch die gegend fahren und dann wieder aber nach hause.



Würdet ihr einen langsamen alten Sack mitnehmen ? 
Bin die letzten 2 Sonntage alleine auf der Straße gefahren (jeweils 3-4 Stunden) und hätte mal wieder Interesse an einer gemütlichen Geländerunde. Im Moment bin ich allerdings noch langsamer als beim EF Marathon


----------



## CC-Wölfchen (26. Januar 2006)

Wenns bei 10Uhr als Startzeit bleibt bin ich auch mal wieder dabei, war ja schon ewig nicht mehr bei euch..


----------



## Benji (26. Januar 2006)

wenn so viele nette bekannte zusammenkommen kann ich mich ja nicht ausschließen, ergo kündige ich mich auch mal an.
wo soll der startpunkt sein???

mfg der b


----------



## _torsten_ (27. Januar 2006)

tvaellen schrieb:
			
		

> ... Im Moment bin ich allerdings noch langsamer als beim EF Marathon



@tvaellen, na da bist du ja bei uns richtig. 

Dann halten wir mal fest: 
*Treffpunkt: Sonntag 29.01.2006, 10:00 Uhr, ThüHa
Tourcharakter: Alterherrensonntagvormittagstour
Dauer: 1½ bis 2 Std
Länge: mal gucken was wir schaffen und wie oft wir stürzen
Höhe: naja, nicht zu viele
Wettervorhersage:
Höchsttemperatur: -8° bis 0° C
gefühlte Temperatur: -12° bis -3°
Regen-/Schneerisiko:  2 %*​
@cc-wölfchen, bring bitte deine Kenntnisse über den CM436M mit. Ich komme damit nicht klar. Danke.


----------



## Predator_Jo (27. Januar 2006)

Hallo...

na da kündige ich mich direkt auch mal an...

10 uhr thüringenhalle... ist gebongt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Großmütterchen (27. Januar 2006)

coole sache! das sind ja teilnehmerzahlen wie zu den sommerlichen schnuppertouren.  bringt mal bitte jemand ne kleine digitalknipse mit? habe nur noch dig. spiegelreflex und das ist nicht wirklich das richtige für so einen ausflug. 

ok jungs, dann bis sonntag!


----------



## tvaellen (28. Januar 2006)

Muss stornieren für morgen. Habe seit gestern festsitzenden Husten mit schleimigem Auswurf :kotz: 
Wenn es Montag nicht besser ist, muss ich zum Doc 

Euch viel Spaß morgen !

Gruss
Tvaellen


----------



## Zoda (28. Januar 2006)

mal schauen... thüringenhalle... wo war die nochmal? ich hab null dunst...

ist gut möglich das ich dabei bin, will heute mit nem kumpel in den wald mal sehen zu was ich danach noch in der lage bin


----------



## tvaellen (28. Januar 2006)

Zoda schrieb:
			
		

> mal schauen... thüringenhalle... wo war die nochmal? ich hab null dunst...



Das Steigerwaldstadion ist dir als Erfurter aber schon ein Begriff ? 
Wenn du am Stadion vorbei Richtung Steigerwald fährst kommt kurz danach die Thüringenhalle... 
btw.: Was lernt man heutzutage eigentlich in Heimat- und Sachkunde ? Gibt es das Fach noch ? 

Gruss
Tvaellen


----------



## Zoda (28. Januar 2006)

ahhhhh ja jetzt machts KLICK... ich krieg das immer nich so richtig auseinanerklamüsert... ich dachte jetzt TEC oder Thringenpark...

ich weiß wo es ist ich weiß nur nicht wie es heißt, das ist mein größtest orientierungsproblem... naja egal..

ich werde sicher da sein


----------



## Madt (28. Januar 2006)

tvaellen schrieb:
			
		

> btw.: Was lernt man heutzutage eigentlich in Heimat- und Sachkunde ? Gibt es das Fach noch ?
> 
> Gruss
> Tvaellen


das fach wird nur in der grundschule noch unterichtet und dann geht es da meistens um biolgisches und oder Thueringen bzw. Deutschland


----------



## _torsten_ (30. Januar 2006)

War wieder ´ne prima Tour. Gehen wir´s für´s nächste WE wieder an. 
Hier noch die (meine) Tourdaten:

Strecke: 40,50 km
Höhenmeter: 495 m
max. Steigiung 24%
max. Gefälle: 28%
Fahrzeit: 2:33:40 std
PC: Bei cc-wölfchen war es natürlich noch einiges mehr.  ... so wie er als Schneemann aus Ilmenau kam.


----------



## Zoda (31. Januar 2006)

hey leutz, so wie ich das sehe wird das kommende wochenende mit angenemeren temperaturen gesegnet sein wie das letzte... da könnte man doch mal ne tour starten... ich persönlich würde gerne mal den riecheimer über die marathonstrecke ansteuern (soweit ich weiß ca 50 km wald) oder wir könnten auch mal ne größere runde über die drei gleichen machen, und bei der gelegenheit könten wir auch gleich die strecke austesten die torsten erzählt wurde (ich schätze 75 km 2:1 straße:wald)... 

ich bin auch für anderes offen...


----------



## Großmütterchen (1. Februar 2006)

also mir war es am we doch bissl zu kalt gewesen. mein rechter zeh hat daheim fast ne stunde gebraucht, um wieder voll funktionstüchtig zu sein....er hat auch irgendwie so komisch geglänzt, obwohl er nicht nass war.  naja, und am nachmittag hat sich meine lunge immer noch so zugeschnürt angefühlt, daher war das atmen im weiteren verlauf des sonntags auch nicht soooo der hammer.  

wie auch immer, ich hab's überlebt und ob's nächstes we klappt, muß ich noch sehen...plant halt einfach mal was...


----------



## _torsten_ (1. Februar 2006)

@Zoda, du hast da was falsch verstanden: ich will nicht auf der Straße zu den Drei Gleichen fahren. Da würde ich dann das Rennrad nehmen. Ich will da eine MTB-Tour machen (allerdings erst im Frühjahr - Näheres später) und die wird auf Wald- und Feldwegen entlang gehen - o.k. es wird sicher auch ein Stück auf dem Gera-Radweg zwischen Arnstadt und Erfurt dabei sein. 

Wenn ihr euch für den Sonntag eine Strecke aussucht, dann nehmt bitte eine, die nicht so sehr von Lehm, Schlamm und Grashalmen gekennzeichnet ist. Ich glaube wir (Benji, cc-Wölfchen, MC-Leod, Klemmi und ich) haben noch den vom November des letzten Jahres irgendwo am Rad versteckt. Also, macht mal einen Vorschlag.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zoda (1. Februar 2006)

naja wenn stret angesagt ist kenne ich ne schöne strecke 50km lang 400 hm... flughafen hoch bis bienstedt dann ne schöne abfahrt nach gierstedt in witterda nach friedrichsdorf und dort kann man wenn gewünscht auch noch ne kleine traileinlage zur grundmühle unternehmen... dann tieftal bis stotternheim und dann bis erfurt mitte nur geradeaus... was haltet ihr davon... 

und wenn noch alles gefroren ist kann man ja auch den riechheimer in angriff nehmen...


----------



## Zoda (3. Februar 2006)

so wie aussieht wird alle gefroren sein, wir nehmen alles mit was auf einem fahrad sitzt, und wir entsheiden vor ort am sonntag um 10Uhr wo  wir hinfahren...

wer kommt mit?

also ich auf jeden fall


----------



## tvaellen (3. Februar 2006)

Bin dieses Weekend outside auf Thüringen und falle schon aus diesem Grund aus. Nächstes Wochenende sieht es dagegen gut aus. Da will ich noch mal für die Fahrt im Schacht ein wenig trainieren 

Euch viel Spaß !

Gruss
Tvaellen (wieder fit)


----------



## _torsten_ (3. Februar 2006)

tvaellen schrieb:
			
		

> ... Da will ich noch mal für die Fahrt im Schacht ein wenig trainieren  ...


Ob das denn noch was hilft?!    Am besten du hängst dich an uns und wir fahren in der Gruppe damit wir keinen verlieren.


----------



## Freeride Benni (3. Februar 2006)

Hmm... also ich bin vielleicht auch wieder am Start! Wäre dann aber eher für Wald oder so - Straße ist aber auch ganz nett  .


----------



## Quambo (4. Februar 2006)

Jo, ich wäre Sonntag auch mal wieder dabei, bin aber definitiv für Wald.  Werde morgen bzw. heute schonmal ne Runde drehen, ma schauen wie die Bedingungen sind.


----------



## Zoda (4. Februar 2006)

ich wäre im grunde auch für wald.. wie gesagt riechheimer oder so, aber von mir aus auch Steiger...


----------



## Zoda (4. Februar 2006)

ok dann sagen wir mal sonntag 10 uhr an der Thüringen halle und wir fahren auf jeden fall durch den wald...


----------



## Freeride Benni (4. Februar 2006)

Hallo, hallo, hallo!! 

Also: Ich habe mich heute bis zum Richheimer und zurück GEQUÄLT!!   Ich bin ca 12:45 und bei relativ guten Wetter los, kurz bevor ich am Richheimer angekommen war fing es ordentlich an zu nieseln...  . Der Schnee wurde immer nasser und das Treten wurde zur absoluten Qual! Meine Klamotten waren total nass und es bildete sich eine Eisschicht die mich komlett überzog.  Ich versuchete bei beschi**enen Wind und Nieselregen nur noch so schnell wie möglich nach Hause zu kommen um meine Füße wieder über den Gefrierpunkt zu bringen... 
Und die Moral aus der Geschichte - passt auf dass das Wetter morgen nicht allzu schlecht ist und dass der Schnee nicht zu nass ist, sonst wird es sicherlich nicht schön! Ich werde morgen nicht dabei sein - habe von heute genug und werde außerdem nen Kumpel was helfen! Aber was tut man nicht alles um besser zu werden  ... Also ride on und euch morgen mehr Spaß als ich heute hatte!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Quambo (4. Februar 2006)

Naja, hab vorhin auch ne Runde gedreht. Die Wetterbedingungen waren nicht wirklich schön, aber fands nicht so schlimm wie Benni. Bin Panzerstraße hoch dann quer durch den Steiger über Hubertus, Waldhaus bis Bischleben und wieder zurück. Dann nochmal an der Thüringenhalle hoch bis Bismarckdenkmal und Panzerstraße runter, wieder hoch zum Wiesenhügel, kurz in's Armeegebiet rein und dann Richtung Heimat Ringelberg. War insgesamt ne schöne Tour.  
Werde morgen 10 Uhr auch nicht dabei sein, weils mir einfach zu früh ist und ich eh nachmittags mit nen Kumpel fahre.


----------



## Zoda (5. Februar 2006)

unsere tour ging zum riechheimer und dann nach kranichfelfd runter, dann sind wir noch ne kleine runde über den hohenfelder see gefahren und dann wieder heim...

meine gesamtkm waren 51  höhenmeter waren 728...

für mich sehr anstengend...

wir waren zu dritt, mein kumpel cc-wölfchen und ich...


----------



## Zoda (9. Februar 2006)

na jungs wie siehts aus, wer ist diesen sonntag dabei? wohin wir fahren entscheidet das wetter... würde sagen wir treffen uns um 11 auf dem domplatz... vorschläge, verbesserungen? dann postet..

Zoda


----------



## Kona1972 (10. Februar 2006)

Hallo Winterfahrer:
Fahrt doch gleich alle beim Snowman mit. Nur so zum Spaß. Wird bestimmt lustig. Mich würde interressieren, wie die Pistenverhältnisse um EF am Sonntag sein werden. Ich kenne die Strecke auch überhaupt nicht. Vielleicht kann mir ja mal jemand einen Tip geben.

Gruß


----------



## Zoda (10. Februar 2006)

pistenverhältnisse: eis wird vorausichtlich ein harter gefrorener boden vorliegen

ich werde da nicht mitfahren dafür fehlt mir z.Z das geld


----------



## tvaellen (10. Februar 2006)

Zur Strecke kann dir ausser dem Orgateam vermutlich keiner was sagen. "Teilweise auf der Strecke des MTB Marathon" sagt alles und nichts, zumal die 20 km Schleife ein gutes Stück kürzer ist als der Originalmarathon. Ich vermute mal, dass es kreuz und quer durch den Willrodaer Forst, den Truppenübungsplatz und den Steigerwald gehen wird. Der "Riechheimer" ist vermutlich nicht mit dabei, sonst hätten sie ihn erwähnt. 

Ich werde nicht mitfahren, sondern mir meine paar Körner für die Fahrt im Sondershäuser Schacht am nächsten WE aufheben. 

Gruss
Tvaellen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## klemmi (10. Februar 2006)

Ich hab das von SOndershausen in der Bike gesehen!!!
Wer war da schonmal? Kann man sich das so vorstellen das da richtige Trails drin sind oder is das einfach nur son bissel rumfahren auf breiten langweiligen Wegen (halt nur unter 1000m)?

klemmi


----------



## tvaellen (10. Februar 2006)

klemmi schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hab das von SOndershausen in der Bike gesehen!!!
> Wer war da schonmal? Kann man sich das so vorstellen das da richtige Trails drin sind oder is das einfach nur son bissel rumfahren auf breiten langweiligen Wegen (halt nur unter 1000m)?



Es lebe die Suchfunktion 
Kuckst du hier:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=154471


----------



## Täschi (10. Februar 2006)

hallo erfurter mtb'ler...

derzeit bin ich auch in erfurt wohnhaft. wenn ich mich bei einer eurer touren mal dranhängen dürfte, wäre ich euch dankbar. leider kenne ich um erfurt bisher nur wenige sachen im gelände. da das rolle-fahren mittlerweile grausame züge angenommen hat, möchte ich mich langsam wieder nach draußen wagen.

vielleicht bis die tage...


----------



## _torsten_ (10. Februar 2006)

Täschi schrieb:
			
		

> hallo erfurter mtb'ler...
> 
> derzeit bin ich auch in erfurt wohnhaft. wenn ich mich bei einer eurer touren mal dranhängen dürfte, wäre ich euch dankbar. leider kenne ich um erfurt bisher nur wenige sachen im gelände. da das rolle-fahren mittlerweile grausame züge angenommen hat, möchte ich mich langsam wieder nach draußen wagen.
> 
> vielleicht bis die tage...


Na dann ... herzlich Willkommen ... und immer schön mitlesen.


----------



## _torsten_ (10. Februar 2006)

klemmi schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hab das von SOndershausen in der Bike gesehen!!!
> Wer war da schonmal? Kann man sich das so vorstellen das da richtige Trails drin sind oder is das einfach nur son bissel rumfahren auf breiten langweiligen Wegen (halt nur unter 1000m)?
> 
> klemmi


Das was in der BIKE beschrieben wird ist nicht die Veranstaltung um die es hier in diesem Threat geht. Aber es schon der besagte Schacht und die Bilder sind auch wirklichkeitsnah - nicht ganz so hell im allgemeinen. Auch den Witz ("Der Aufzug fährt mit 4 Meter pro Stunde. Jedenfalls wenn das Seil hält. Sonst etws schneller") kann man dort hören  Allerdings mit 80 "Sachen" durch die Stollen ... naja, das sollte man sich schenken. Ich habe im letzten Jahr böse Wunden an den Armen und Beinen einer jungen Frau gesehen. Und dann das Salz ... 
Aber Spaß hat´s gemacht - das Biken.


----------



## Zoda (10. Februar 2006)

dammit shit... das tat bestimmt sau weh und hat verflucht gebrannt... da braucht man viiiiiiiiiel wasser...

@Täschi:

also ich fahr am sonntag auf jeden fall und wenn du ICQ oder sonstwas hast dann quatsch mich mal an dann können wir auch morgen nen ründchen drehen... ich bekomm zuhause einen zu viel... ich warne dich aber vorher ich bin zur zeit eher langsam unterwegs... 

ansonsten sonntag um 11 auf dem domplatz... mal sehen wo wir hinfahren.. vielleicht sogar wieder richheimer (das ist der höchste berg 20km um erfurt)...

bis denne


----------



## _torsten_ (11. Februar 2006)

Zoda schrieb:
			
		

> ... ansonsten sonntag um 11 auf dem domplatz... mal sehen wo wir hinfahren.. vielleicht sogar wieder richheimer (das ist der höchste berg 20km um erfurt)...


Warum erst um 11:00 Uhr? Mir ist das zu spät. Ich gucke um 10:00 Uhr mal an die Domstufen. Vielleicht hat ja noch jemand um diese Zeit Lust.


----------



## Zoda (11. Februar 2006)

boah nagut dann halt um 10 ab zwei treffzeiten sind doof..
dann wird um elf gestrichen

warum ist dir um elf zu spät?


----------



## _torsten_ (11. Februar 2006)

Zoda schrieb:
			
		

> ... warum ist dir um elf zu spät?


Na ganz einfach, weil wir sonst zu lange in den Nachmittag hinein unterwegs sind. 
Also dann 11:00 Uhr an den Domstufen.


----------



## Zoda (11. Februar 2006)

wie en nune um 11 oder um 10?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _torsten_ (12. Februar 2006)

Sorry für das Wirrwarr was ich gestiftet habe. Ich meinte natürlich 10:00 Uhr. *schäm*


----------



## _torsten_ (12. Februar 2006)

Sorry für das Wirrwarr was ich gestiftet habe - meinte natürlich 10:00 Uhr.

War aber trotzdem ´ne schöne Tour und wir haben uns vom Eis, Schnee und eingefrorenen V-Breakes nicht entmutigen lassen.


----------



## Täschi (15. Februar 2006)

guten morgen torsten und zoda,

leider habe ich es erst heute wieder ins www geschafft, deshalb habe ich euren termin am we nicht wahrnehmen können. trotzdem vielen dank für die einladung. vielleicht klappt es ja ein anderes mal(nächste woche, da ist mein rad wieder fahrttauglich).

zu beginn der woche habe ich einen aushang bei "der radladen" gefunden. auch dort wird zu gemeinsamen touren/ausfahrten aufgerufen. wisst ihr genaueres dazu?

  fg


----------



## _torsten_ (15. Februar 2006)

Täschi schrieb:
			
		

> ... einen aushang bei "der radladen" gefunden. auch dort wird zu gemeinsamen touren/ausfahrten aufgerufen. wisst ihr genaueres dazu? ...


Nein, ich jedenfalls nicht. Ich weiß nicht einmal wo "der Radladen" ist.


----------



## stratusX (15. Februar 2006)

Hi ihr alle, 
ich bin auch mal wieder da und hätte Lust mal wieder ne runde in erfurt zu fahren!
Gibts bei euch noch schnee ? 
ich will mal wieder bei schnee und kälte fahren unbedingt, bei uns blühen hier die Palmen im sonnigen südthüringen bei angenehmen 25 Grad!!!

mfg
martin


----------



## Zoda (15. Februar 2006)

bei uns liegt kein schnee mehr... wetter soll am WE auch nicht sooo toll werden.. mal schauen... wenn das wetter passt bin ich dabei. hoffentlich macht mein knie diesmal mit.

von "der radladen" hab ich noch nix gehört... ist in der weitergasse 3... müsste ich doch glatt mal reinschneien und irgendeine dumme frage stellen, aber erst wenn mein bike fertig ist...


----------



## Gerrit1972 (15. Februar 2006)

Zoda schrieb:
			
		

> bei uns liegt kein schnee mehr... wetter soll am WE auch nicht sooo toll werden.. mal schauen... wenn das wetter passt bin ich dabei. hoffentlich macht mein knie diesmal mit.
> 
> von "der radladen" hab ich noch nix gehört... ist in der weitergasse 3... müsste ich doch glatt mal reinschneien und irgendeine dumme frage stellen, aber erst wenn mein bike fertig ist...




Sach mal zodl was ist eigentlich dieses Avid dings bums Jacket. Ich dacht die machen Kuchenbleche


----------



## Zoda (15. Februar 2006)

ach gerrit ich glaube sehr wohl das du weißt was das ist, wenn nicht dann guck mal hier nach und belies dich auch nen bissel im forum... du weißt ja sicher wer ich wirklich bin, mein rad fährt ja nicht allzuoft durch erfurt. das heißt im übrigen zoda, und das l ist weit genug vom a weg also wäre ich dir dankbar wenn du das in zukunft lassen würdest... ich hab das kettenblatt im übrigen wieder soweit hinbekommen, das es nicht mehr so krass suckt. ich probier mal ne XT kette aus, mal schauen ob du recht hast. wenn ja müsste die bei mir mehr als 2600km halten.

dann wünsch ich dir noch viel spaß beim offtopic schreiben...

da torsten am WE nich mitfährt können wir uns ja auch ne zeit aussuchen die eher human ist, z.B. um 11.

wer ist denn alles dabei?


----------



## Quambo (15. Februar 2006)

Hi,

also ich kenne den "Radladen". Der Laden liegt eigentlich mitten in der Stadt, aber halt nen bisschen versteckt in der Weitergasse.  Der Inhaber hat früher im Fahrrad Riese gearbeitet und damals auch schon Touren veranstaltet. Die waren immer sehr nice. Denke also mal, die aktuellen Touren auch. 

Achja, Sonntag 11:00 wäre ich dabei.

PS: Gruß @ Gerrit
Hatte mal 2 Wochen bei dir Praktikum gemacht.  Ist zwar schon ne Weile her, aber vielleicht kennste mich ja noch. Ich war der Typ mit dem Hai-Bike Attack.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gerrit1972 (16. Februar 2006)

ich glaube praktikum bei uns ist etwas fürs leben. man vergisst es eben nicht. viel dreck und lecker leere bierflaschen am morgen. kann mich leider nicht an dich erinnern, da du ein rad fährst, welches ich nicht mal zur toilette benutzen würde. aber ich denke das ist eine kopfsache und deswegen ist es evntl. ja kein schlechtes rad. aber du must einen guten eindruck gemacht haben, da wir eigentlich keine hai praktikanten nehmen.
hallo zoda!
hatte bis gestern abend wirklich nicht gewusst was das ist und musste echt erst mal lesen. aber als tipp: bei allen radkurieren haben wir die züge mit durchgehenden hüllen ausgestattet und die fahren mind. 1 jahr ohne probleme durch. ich gahe davon aus, dass du probleme mit dem dreck hast oder ?
PS: es ist völlig beknackt, in einen laden zu gehen, um dort dumme fragen zu stellen !!! du klaust einfach jemanden die zeit, also lass es und mach sinnvolle sachen ( kastanienmänchen, back einen kuchen ) der david aus dem radladen hat auch für dumme fragen nicht immer zeit.


----------



## Zoda (16. Februar 2006)

ach manno... hätte ich eh nicht gemacht... allerhöchstens wenn ich irgendwas gebraucht hätte... ich hae inzwischen gelern mir auch angebote von anderen händlern machen zu lassen... wenn das bike fertig ist brauche ich eh dann mal ne ganze zeit nix... ich bin ja auch nicht zu dir in den laden gegangen und hab dumme fragen gestellt, und wenn doch dann nur weil ich es nicht besser wusste...

achja mal ganz ganz offtopic @ gerrit: wie leicht dreht so ne H II kurbel? meine dreht höchstens 2 mal. ich habe aber auch schon mal gelesen das die 11 1/2 mal drehen kann... wie drehen die denn nun normalereise, du ja sicher bekommst nen paar davon in die hände....

nimm am besten nicht alles so wörtlich... hier im forum wird auch ne ganze menge mülll geschafelt... und ich mach das vorallendingen gerne weil ich immer ziemlich müde bin.. also sry... ich werde was viel sinnvolleres machen: schön radfahren, auch wenns nur mit nem alu-marin ist...

kommst du denn am sonntag auf ne gemütliche!!!!! runde mit? wird sicher nur straße werden weils nen bissal nass in den wälderen sein dürfte...

Zoda


----------



## Quambo (17. Februar 2006)

Gerrit1972 schrieb:
			
		

> ich glaube praktikum bei uns ist etwas fürs leben. man vergisst es eben nicht. viel dreck und lecker leere bierflaschen am morgen. kann mich leider nicht an dich erinnern, da du ein rad fährst, welches ich nicht mal zur toilette benutzen würde. aber ich denke das ist eine kopfsache und deswegen ist es evntl. ja kein schlechtes rad. aber du must einen guten eindruck gemacht haben, da wir eigentlich keine hai praktikanten nehmen.



Ja, war damals glaub der erste Praktikant, der kein Bike von Nord Rad fuhr.  Aber du warst immer sehr stolz auf mich, vorallem wenn ich immer mal die Werkstatt augekehrt habe.  Naja, wenn du mich mal siehst, erkennste mich bestimmt wieder. Mein Praktikum war übrigens kurz bevor du für 1 Jahr nach Kanada bist.


----------



## _torsten_ (17. Februar 2006)

Quambo schrieb:
			
		

> Ja, war damals glaub der erste Praktikant, der kein Bike von Nord Rad fuhr.  Aber du warst immer sehr stolz auf mich, vorallem wenn ich immer mal die Werkstatt augekehrt habe.  Naja, wenn du mich mal siehst, erkennste mich bestimmt wieder. Mein Praktikum war übrigens kurz bevor du für 1 Jahr nach Kanada bist.


@Quambo, obwohl der Gerrit ständig (oder immer ?) Praktikanten hat solltest du mal wieder hingehen. Ich glaube die Werkstatt müsste mal wieder ausgekehrt werden.  Aber sag Bescheid, dann machen wir ein IBC-Sektion-Erfurt-Treffen dort. Ich glaube der Gerrit wäre begeistert. Vor allem wenn wir dumme Fragen stellen. 

PS: Ich glaube aber, dass er keine Rockys mehr hat.   Und die beiden die dort stehen gibt er sicherlich nicht her.


----------



## Täschi (20. Februar 2006)

hallo erfurter,

auch wenn diese frage nicht unbedingt hierher gehört, möchte ich euch mal um eure meinung fragen.

welcher radladen in erfurt ist der beste? 
meine händler des vertrauens sind in nordhausen "eldorado" und mein ehemaliger sponsor "velo-sport göttingen". doch unter der woche gastiere ich in erfurt und kann bei problemchen mit dem rad nicht immer nach ndh oder gö fahren. von daher wäre ich über ein kurzes statement eurerseits dankbar. bin bisher immer bei velosport kühn gewesen. war dort auch zufrieden.


----------



## _torsten_ (20. Februar 2006)

Täschi schrieb:
			
		

> hallo erfurter,
> 
> auch wenn diese frage nicht unbedingt hierher gehört, möchte ich euch mal um eure meinung fragen.
> 
> ...


Moin Neuerfurter ,
wer ist der beste? Gute Frage, das kommt immer auf die Sicht des einzelnen an. Ich werde mich hier öffentlich über keinen der hier in Erfurt ansässigen Radhändler "auslassen".  (Sollte auch kein anderer tun) Jeder hier im Forum hat seine Erfahrungen - gute sowie schlechte - gemacht und sich seine Meinung gebildet. Insgesamt "schlecht" ist wahrscheinlich keiner. Es kommt immer darauf an was du im einzelnen willst und welche Radsparte ma vertritt. Der eine ist eben Spezialist im Bereich der Rennradtechnik, der andere bei Mountainbikes und wieder andere bei Reiserädern. Dann steht die Frage, ob dur nur die Teile kaufen willst um selber zu schrauben oder ob du den "Fullservice" in Anspruch nehmen willst. Also viel Glück beim "Suchen".

Bist du jedes WE zu Hause oder kommst du mal an einer Sonntagstour mit uns mit?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Täschi (20. Februar 2006)

Eigentlich fahre ich jedes WE nach Hause, da der Kyffhäuser um einiges schöner ist als das Erfurter Umland 
Aber am 05.03. komme ich schon Sonntagfrüh zurück nach Erfurt. Da würde ich mich eurer Runde anschließen, vorausgesetzt ihr fahrt an diesem Tag.

Seit gestern habe ich auch mein Winter-Bike(No-Name Hardtail, alte RS Jett XC, Deore/LX, HS 33) mit hier in Erfurt, damit ich nun auch von Mo-Do hier mit dem Rad trainieren kann.


----------



## _torsten_ (20. Februar 2006)

Täschi schrieb:
			
		

> ... da der Kyffhäuser um einiges schöner ist als das Erfurter Umland  ...


Na diese Behauptung ist ja ganz schön kühn  



			
				Täschi schrieb:
			
		

> ... mein Winter-Bike ...


Sommerrad, Winterrad ... es soll Leute geben, die haben für jede Jahreszeit ein entsprechndes Fahrrad geben und auch welche, die habe für jeden Monat ein Rad im Keller stehen.  



			
				Täschi schrieb:
			
		

> ... damit ich nun auch von Mo-Do hier mit dem Rad trainieren kann...


Du scheinst demnach also so richtig fit zu sein und nimmst an Marathons teil um zu gewinnen?


----------



## Täschi (20. Februar 2006)

Mein Ideal ist mir für den Winter mit seinen Bedingungen etwas zu schade. Außerdem kann man die Winterkarre auch mal getrost eine Minute vorm Bäcker stehen lassen, ohne Angst zu haben, dass es mitgenommen wird.

Doch, der Kyffhäuser ist eindeutig schöner. Überzeugt euch am 08.April selbst www.kyffhaeuser-berglauf.de

Letztes Jahr konnte ich wegen meinem Studium keine Rennen bestreiten. Diese Siason werde ich aber wieder aktiv ins Renngeschehen einsteigen. Zu Beginn werde ich ein paar Halbmarathons fahren und ab Juli/August möchte ich 2-3mal die lange Distanz in Angriff nehmen. Was die Platzierungen angeht, möchte ich wieder im ersten Drittel landen. Mein Fitnesszustand könnte noch etwas besser sein. Aber ich habe erst Ende Dezember wieder mit gezieltem Training beginnen können. Derzeit schaffe ich arbeitsbedingt leider nicht mehr als 10-12 Std. pro Woche  Aber es kommen auch wieder besser Zeiten, und viel wichtiger: längere Tage


----------



## _torsten_ (20. Februar 2006)

Täschi schrieb:
			
		

> Mein Ideal ist mir für den Winter mit seinen Bedingungen etwas zu schade. Außerdem kann man die Winterkarre auch mal getrost eine Minute vorm Bäcker stehen lassen, ohne Angst zu haben, dass es mitgenommen wird.
> 
> Doch, der Kyffhäuser ist eindeutig schöner. Überzeugt euch am 08.April selbst www.kyffhaeuser-berglauf.de
> 
> Letztes Jahr konnte ich wegen meinem Studium keine Rennen bestreiten. Diese Siason werde ich aber wieder aktiv ins Renngeschehen einsteigen. Zu Beginn werde ich ein paar Halbmarathons fahren und ab Juli/August möchte ich 2-3mal die lange Distanz in Angriff nehmen. Was die Platzierungen angeht, möchte ich wieder im ersten Drittel landen. Mein Fitnesszustand könnte noch etwas besser sein. Aber ich habe erst Ende Dezember wieder mit gezieltem Training beginnen können. Derzeit schaffe ich arbeitsbedingt leider nicht mehr als 10-12 Std. pro Woche  Aber es kommen auch wieder besser Zeiten, und viel wichtiger: längere Tage


Ich kenne den Kyff. (ein wenig jedenfalls  ) und nicht nur vom Kyff.berglauf. Da werde ich wieder dabei sein und hoffe mal, dass es dieses Jahr nicht wieder so eine Schlammschlacht wie im letzten Jahr wird. Aber wir haben hier auch ein paar schöne Strecken zu bieten.


----------



## klemmi (20. Februar 2006)

Ich war dieses WE am Kyffhäuser bissel Radeln.. war ganz cool dort! 

klemmi


----------



## Madt (20. Februar 2006)

hi all,ich war am sonntag auch im steiger unterwaechs. war ganschoen schlammig  

@zoda
warst du mit deinem freund auch vormittags unterwaechs?..ich dacht ich haett dich auf der arnstaetter gesehn!?


----------



## Zoda (20. Februar 2006)

jo wir waren so gegen 11 an der thüringenhalle und sind dann 11:06 richtung inner city gefahren weil keiner gekommen ist... wir habe auch 2 MTBler gesehen dachten die würden uns besuchen kommen sind dann aber auch inner city gefahren, das war so gegen 10:55 keine ahnung wann genau...


----------



## Zoda (24. Februar 2006)

jo jungs wie siehts dieses WE aus? ich will sowohl samstag als auch sonntag ne runde drehen... wenn für morgen jemand bock hat hier einschreiben... ich würde gerne um 12 am domplatz anfahren und dann mal sehen... wenns irgend geht in den wald... marathonstrecke richtung richheimer oda so...


----------



## Freeride Benni (25. Februar 2006)

Hi Zoda! 
Hört sich doch sehr gut an! Also morgen um 12 am Dom!? Bitte melde dich doch noch mal, ich schau dann morgen früh noch mal rein und sehe was nun los ist. Aber ansonsten wäre ich dabei! 

PS: sollte aber eher eine schnellere Runde werden, sonst fahre ich für mich allein. Soll ja kein Sonntagsausflug werden  .


----------



## Zoda (25. Februar 2006)

naja wie schnell es wird weiß ich nicht... ist halt gelände...

also morgen um 12 am Dom und wir sind bis jetzt 4 mann...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zoda (25. Februar 2006)

naja war ganz lustig heute... 51km und knapp 5 stunden unterwegs gewesen... 1 platten, 2 schleifende discs und eine verlorene hinterbauschraube bei quambo... 

wie siehts aus? wer kommt morgen mit? zeit unbekannt bzw. mir egal, treffpunkt domplatz.


----------



## geniusrc10 (25. Februar 2006)

mal ne ganz andre frage,
fährt von euch irgendjemand nach malle oder irgendwohin ins trainingslager. so mit rennrad usw.? war grad zwei wochen alleine in zypern und würde noch mal 9-11 tage wegwollen. zwischen dem 18. und 31.03.
gruß benno


----------



## _torsten_ (26. Februar 2006)

Ich war heute auch mal wieder unterwegs.
Der Trail zwischen Schellroda und der Suhle Quelle ist nicht mehr da. Am Anfang haben die Forstleute den zur einer "Autobahn" verbreitert und am Ende (nach dem A4-Tunnel) liegen die ganzen gefällten Bäume und das Astwerk kreuz und quer in der Gegend herum. Da ist gar nichts mit fahren.  
Ansonsten war´s wieder sehr schön so verschneit.


----------



## dh-sharky (26. Februar 2006)

Hi, wollt mal fragen, wann man sich hier so trifft und wo...also Domplatz oder Bahnhof hab ich schon mal gelesen.

Wenns passt würd ich mich auch mal anschließen!

LG Chris


----------



## _torsten_ (27. Februar 2006)

dh-sharky schrieb:
			
		

> Hi, wollt mal fragen, wann man sich hier so trifft und wo...also Domplatz oder Bahnhof hab ich schon mal gelesen.
> 
> Wenns passt würd ich mich auch mal anschließen!
> 
> LG Chris


Moin Chris,
es gibt mittlerweile verscheidene Treffpunkte - vom Ort und von der Zeit her. Ich finde die Thüringenhalle nach wie vor einen guten Treffpunkt. Dort ist ein großer Parkplatz. Da können dann Auswärtige gleich das Auto gut und ohne lange Suche abstellen. Außerdem hat man gleich einen guten Einstieg in der Steiger bzw. zum Riechheimer Berg.
Wenn man in die andere Richtung (Fahnerschen Höhen) fahren will, wäre ein Treffpunkt im Norden (z.B. der Thüringenpark) eine bessere Wahl.
Am besten du guckst hier immer mal rein. Irgendein Termin steht immer hier.


----------



## dh-sharky (27. Februar 2006)

Danke erstmal, werd ich machen. Und vielleicht sieht man sich mal. Bis denne!

Chris


----------



## Zoda (3. März 2006)

na jungs wie siehts aus? wer hat morgen bock ne runde mit zum riechheimer zu drehen. wir fahren auch gelände hin und gelände zurück nicht das hier wieder einer unserer hardcore MTBler über straße beschwert. 

morgen und übermorgen. 

morgen um 12 am domplatz

cya all
Zoda


----------



## _torsten_ (4. März 2006)

Wettervorhersage für morgen, Sonntag den 05.03.2006:
WETTERHöchsttemperatur   2°  (-2°)  
Tiefsttemperatur   -7°  (-13°)​WINDTempo/Böen   15 / 30 km/h  
Windrichtung   SW​NIEDERSCHLAGMenge  0 l/m²   
Risiko  7 %   
Luftfeuchtigkeit  62 %​
Also ideales Bikewetter . Also wie sieht´s aus? Wer ist sonst noch um 11:00 Uhr an der Thüringenhalle?


Außerdem noch eine Information zum Kyffhäuserberglauf-MTB. Am Sonntag 26.03.2006 - 13.00 Uhr - Treffpunkt Schloßplatz/Kyff.therme findet eine "Schnupperrunde" zum Kennenlernen der Strecke statt. Wer kommt mit?


----------



## Zoda (4. März 2006)

also wenn mein knie mitmacht bin ich dabei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _torsten_ (5. März 2006)

Also wir hatten heute ganz wunderschönes Wetter: viel Sonne, blauen Himmel mit weißen Wolken und 5 bis 7°C  - aber eben von gestern noch Unmengen von Neuschnee.  Langsam reicht´s aber wirklich mit der weißen "Pracht".
Trotzdem - alle die nicht mit waren haben etwas verpasst.


----------



## Zoda (5. März 2006)

_torsten_ schrieb:
			
		

> Trotzdem - alle die nicht mit waren haben etwas verpasst.




auf jeden fall


----------



## Zoda (17. März 2006)

so leute sontag soll geil werden. da ich "leider" Street reifen auf meinem bike habe und die auch nicht umbauen werde nur um durch den wald zu fahren und meinen neuen antrieb zu zerstören biete ich hiermit mein sonntags"ründchen" an. ich will ne nach arnstadt raus und dann aus stotternheim wiederkommen. die strecke ist mir bekannt 90 km und ca 400-600 hm. zeitlich wird sich das so auf 4-4,5 h ausdehnen, also nen bisschen mehr zum späten frühstück essen.

ich würde gerne so um 11 starten. Treffpunkt ist domplatz. ich schätze mal dsa wir mindestens drei werden, da sich mtb-christian und the marin sich das sicherlich nicht entgehen lassen.

dann bis sonntag

Zoda


----------



## georgstraith (18. März 2006)

Wann macht ihr denn mal wieder ein tour, würde mich mit eurer erlaubnis vielleicht einklinken.

Gruss georgstraith


----------



## Zoda (18. März 2006)

dann klink dich ein. wir fahren haalt nur straße... sonntag um 11 am domplatz


----------



## _torsten_ (18. März 2006)

Zoda schrieb:
			
		

> ... da ich "leider" Street reifen auf meinem bike habe und die auch nicht umbauen werde nur um durch den wald zu fahren und meinen neuen antrieb zu zerstören biete ich hiermit mein sonntags"ründchen" an. ich will ne nach arnstadt raus und dann aus stotternheim wiederkommen. die strecke ist mir bekannt 90 km und ca 400-600 hm. zeitlich wird sich das so auf 4-4,5 h ausdehnen, also nen bisschen mehr zum späten frühstück essen. ...


Also das ist ja ein heftiges "Ründchen": Aber ich wünsche euch viel Spaß dabei und drücke euch die Daumen für ordentliches Wetter. Ich werde definitiv nicht dabei sein. Ich werde meinen Vater in Tabarz im Reha-Zentrum besuchen fahren. Ich denke auch nicht, dass ich Spaß hätte mit einem MTB 90 km nur und ausschließlich auf der Straße zu fahren. Ein Stück zwischendurch ist ja o.k. - aber nur?! Außerdem habe ich nur ein 44er Kettenblat vorne und habe auf Dauer gegen dein 48er Treckingblatt keine Chance mitzuhalten. Oder hast du das noch nicht an deinem neuen Antrieb angebaut?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tvaellen (18. März 2006)

Bin wegen starker Erkältung derzeit völlig out of order und bin froh, wenn ich bis nächstes WE wieder fit bin, um den Kyffh. Probedurchgang mitzufahren  

Deshalb werde ich morgen schon aus diesem Grund nicht mitfahren, obwohl ich dann mit meinem Rennrad das Tempo von euch "jungen Hirschen"  vielleicht hätte halten können.

Wegen meiner Rennradrunden eine Bitte @ zoda: könntest du die ungefähre Streckenführung eurer Runde morgen mal posten bzw notfalls mir mit pm schicken ? 
Ich bin an neuen/alternativen Straßenrunden rund um Erfurt immer interessiert.

Gruss
Tvaellen


----------



## Zoda (18. März 2006)

ich hab nur nen 44er, weil ich das 48 eh nicht treten könnte... so wies auschaut werden wir sicherlich eher zum inselsberg fahren... mal sehen hab heute schon 100 km hinter mir und es ist gar nicht mal so mies gelaufen... ob The Marin das so mitmacht weiß ich net, der ist heute bei kilometer 50 schon stark eingebrochen... 

wie gesagt torsten, ich will wieder fit werden, und wenn ich nicht an meine grenzen gehe dann wird das eh nix... also auf zu meinem 200km wochenende... 

und mit big appels ist das fast wie renrad fahren... da kann man schon mal nen paar kilometer straße fahren... lässt sich einfach effektiver trainieren...

also wir sehen uns dann allerspätestens wenn das weter wieder nen bissal besser wird und ich mal wieder MTB reifen drauf habe..

Zoda


----------



## Zoda (19. März 2006)

tjaha leute ihr habt was verpasst. das wettter war megageil. musste zwar alleine fahren weil alle abgesprungen sind, aber die 200km für dieses WE sind erreicht.


----------



## _torsten_ (20. März 2006)

Zoda schrieb:
			
		

> ... heute schon 100 km hinter mir und es ist gar nicht mal so mies gelaufen... ob The Marin das so mitmacht weiß ich net, der ist heute bei kilometer 50 schon stark eingebrochen...


Öhm ... naja, Zoda, es können ja nicht alle so gut drauf sein wie du.  
Wer ist eigentlich "The Marin"? Jemand bekanntes?  



			
				Zoda schrieb:
			
		

> ... die 200km für dieses WE sind erreicht...


Hm, da wirst du wohl des öfteren alleine fahren müssen. Auf Dauer hält das ja niemand durch.  



			
				tvaellen schrieb:
			
		

> ... und bin froh, wenn ich bis nächstes WE wieder fit bin, um den Kyffh. Probedurchgang mitzufahren...


Na dann mal gute Besserung und wir sehen uns (hoffentlich) in Bad Frankenhausen. 

@all ... Kommt noch jemand mit nach Bad Frankenhausen zur "Schnuppertour" des Kyffhäuser-MTB-Marathons am nächsten Sonntag (26.3.)?


----------



## Madt (20. März 2006)

war heute mit zoda unterwaechs und kann nur sagen: tolle tour, auch wenn mir schon nach 30 km die waden ewas versagten......ohne training kein wunder!...super nett unterhalten und kann ich nur empfehlen


----------



## Zoda (21. März 2006)

M4Dt schrieb:
			
		

> war heute mit zoda unterwaechs und kann nur sagen: tolle tour, auch wenn mir schon nach 30 km die waden ewas versagten......ohne training kein wunder!...super nett unterhalten und kann ich nur empfehlen



thx, ich fands auch cool...


naja ich hatte halt zuviel zeit am wochenende... wenn man keine frau hat dann kann man sowas auch schonmal machen...

ist nur schade das die nächste hürde für dieses jahr die 110km am tag grenze ist und dafür muss ich mir dan glaube ich mal was zu essen einpacken...

achja... das heißt nicht unbedingt das ich öfter alleine fahren muss, das heißt nur das ich alle x kilometer meinen mitfahrer wechseln muss...

naja mal sehen, vielleicht fängt der frühling irgendwann nochmal an, dann komm ich auch wieder mit in den wald auf eine gemütliche sonntagstour...

achja 





			
				_torsten_ schrieb:
			
		

> Wer ist eigentlich "The Marin"? Jemand bekanntes?



das ist der mann mit dem weißen marin

naja bis denne


----------



## Zoda (22. März 2006)

sry travellen das hab ich net gelesen bzw. überlesen. 

naja am sonntag bin ich erstmal bis wandersleben gefahren, dann um die drei gleichen nach haarhausen, arnstadt, werningsleben, richheim, tonndorf, badberka, gutendorf, klettbach, schellroda, und dann über windisch zurück nach erfurt.

desweiteren ist ne andere schöne runde nach binstedt raus, dann nach giersted runter, kleinfarner, witterda, fridrichsdorf, tieftal, kühnhausen, mittelhausen, stotternheim, und dann zurück nach erfurt (50km und ziemlich genau 400 hm (über google earth nachgemessen).

du kannst die beiden touren auch verbinden, indem du die bienstädt runde rückwärts fährst und in bienstest dann nach zimmernsupra, ermstedt, gamstädt, kleinrettbach,und dann halt nach neuditendorf und dann nach wandersleben. das dürfte aber ziemlich hart sein, da das erstens ca 140-150 km sind und diese midestens 800 hm haben. ich hab leider keinen höhenmess computer.


----------



## tvaellen (22. März 2006)

Zoda schrieb:
			
		

> sry travellen das hab ich net gelesen bzw. überlesen.
> 
> naja am sonntag bin ich erstmal bis wandersleben gefahren, dann um die drei gleichen nach haarhausen, arnstadt, werningsleben, richheim, tonndorf, badberka, gutendorf, klettbach, schellroda, und dann über windisch zurück nach erfurt.
> 
> ...



Thx 

Die erste Tour bin ich so noch nie gefahren sondern nur Teilstücke daraus. Das werde ich mal probieren.

Die zweite ist eine meiner GA - "Hausrunden" mit dem Renner. Die lässt sich noch ganz gut erweiteren, indem du in Gierstedt weiter Richtung Norden bis Bad Tennstedt fährst und von da aus entweder über Gebesee und Riehtnordhausen / Mittelhausen zurück (etwa 80 km) oder die große Runde über Straußfurt / Sömmerda / Schloßvippach / Udestedt / Kerspleben zurück (rund 100 km). Letzteres ist allerdings nur Sonntags zu empfehlen, da sonst das Teilstück Straußfurt-Sömmerda doch sehr stark befahren ist.

Vielleicht fahren wir mal zusammen, wenn es ein bisschen wärmer ist. Mit dem  Rennrad habe ich vielleicht eine kleine Chance, dein MTB Tempo zu halten 

Gruss
Tvaellen


----------



## Zoda (23. März 2006)

mein mtb-tempo liegt bei 23,5-24km/h da kommst du auf jeden fall mit


----------



## Täschi (29. März 2006)

Die letzten beiden Tage bin ich auch mal offroad unterwegs gewesen, wie sich das für einem MTB'ler gehört 
Als Neuling hier, was die Trails und Runden um Erfurt angeht, habe ich mich gestern mal ein wenig in den Steigerwald getraut. Ich bin ein paar Teilstücke der Marathon-Strecke gahren...also ein paar Mal den Anstieg "Arnstädter Hohle"  Kann mir von den Einheimischen bitte jemand sagen, wieviele HM dieser kurze aber gut kraftraubende Anstieg hat? Merci...
Dann war ich noch in diesem Wäldchen nahe des Innenministeriums (Gehört das auch zum Steigerwald?*dumm frag*). Das sind ein paar herrliche Trails. Mit wenig Mühe könnte man dort einen schönen Cross-Country-Parcour erstellen.

Wenn es halbwegs trocken bleibt werde ich heute mal die Bienstädt-Runde von Zoda fahren, die habe ich mir über den Routenplaner auch zusammengestellt...

Ich bin gespannt, was die Trails um Erfurt noch zu bieten haben...bis ende Mai wird es mich noch das ein oder andere Mal von der Straße in den Wald ziehen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _torsten_ (29. März 2006)

Täschi schrieb:
			
		

> ... also ein paar Mal den Anstieg "Arnstädter Hohle"  Kann mir von den Einheimischen bitte jemand sagen, wieviele HM dieser kurze aber gut kraftraubende Anstieg hat? Merci...


Klar, kann ich. Aber dazu muss ich heute oder morgen oder übermorgen erst mal in meine Tourdaten gucken. Auf irgendeiner Tour in diesem Jahr habe ich diesen Abschnitt schon mal gekennzeichnet. Wenn ich also daran denke sollte das kein Problem sein ... 

Ansonsten gibt´s sicherlich nicht so viele Trails wie am Kyff., aber den einen oder anderen haben wir auch. Allerdings habe ich nicht so die Zeit in der Woche zu fahren.


----------



## Täschi (29. März 2006)

@ Torsten: Wäre super, wenn das klappt. Ich wüschte der Kyf-Anstieg wäre so steil 

PS: Vielen Dank für die Einladung bzgl. dem 21.05. Wenn ich am besagten Tag keinen Dienst bzw. kein Rennen habe, bin ich auf jeden Fall dabei. Welle und Addi werden sicherlich auch mitkommen - wird Zeit, dass die beiden Mal etwas Wald außerhalb des Kyffhäusers sehen


----------



## Zoda (29. März 2006)

wie was?  was ist am 21.05... warum weiß ich davon nix?

@ Täschi
schionmal was von google Earth gehört? das gehört auf jeden bikerrechner... da kannst du jede höhe von überall reinholen und ein paar differenzen kann auch jeder machen ... 

86 höhenmeter auf ca. 0,94 km...

@travellen: fühlst du dich fit genug um 100+x Touren zu fahren?


----------



## tvaellen (29. März 2006)

Zoda schrieb:
			
		

> @travellen: fühlst du dich fit genug um 100+x Touren zu fahren?



Kommt auf die Größe von x an  
100 und ein paar gequetschte Kilometer schaffe ich mit dem Renner ohne übermäßige Probleme, wenn sich die Höhenmeter im Rahmen halten und der Schnitt sich in dem von dir genannten Rahmen bewegt (da wäre vielleicht sogar noch ein bisschen mehr drin, muss aber nicht sein). 
Spätestens ab x=50 wird es dann aber - bei der momentanen Form- grenzwertig. 

Bin allerdings ab kommendem Wochenende bis einschließlich 9.4. auf einer Fortbildungsmaßnahme in Brandenburg. Daher können wir es es erst danach mal probieren.

Gruss
Tvaellen


----------



## Täschi (30. März 2006)

Zoda schrieb:
			
		

> wie was?  was ist am 21.05... warum weiß ich davon nix?
> 
> @ Täschi
> schionmal was von google Earth gehört? das gehört auf jeden bikerrechner... da kannst du jede höhe von überall reinholen und ein paar differenzen kann auch jeder machen ...
> ...



Gehört habe ich schon mal davon, aber genutzt habe ich diese Funktion noch nicht. Danke für den Tipp.


----------



## Zoda (30. März 2006)

@ Täschi:

np... gerne doch 

@ Tvaellen:

naja ich weiß nicht so genau wie schnell ich nun wirklich bin, bin am mittwoch in windschatten von nem kumpel auf 90 km und ca. 600 hm 25,6 schnitt gefahren... also ohne kumpel wirs sicherlich so auf 24 gehen, allerdings wa es auch zimlich windig, und ich hab mir am ende der tour als wir durchs jonastal sind ziemlich weh getan... ich weiß ja nicht wie du zeit hast aber ich will versuchen in den osterferien mindestens 1000 km hinter mich zu bringen, und die ersten touen sind vom streckenverlauf schon geplant...

mal sehen ob wir nen paar davon zusammen fahren...

Zoda


----------



## Gerrit1972 (30. März 2006)

Zoda schrieb:
			
		

> @ Täschi:
> 
> np... gerne doch
> 
> ...



so was wie dich nennt man lutscher und wenn du lust am lutschen hast, dann kauf dir ein rennrad und fahr sonntags 9,30 von hochheim mit den glattrasierten krumme lenker schmale reifen fahrern mit. dein radhändler des vertrauens hat bestimmt noch eins auf tasche. er war ja auch mal einer von denen. ich würde ja auch mal gerne mit dir fahren, aber wenn du startest bin ich schon wieder beim frühstück. ich denke du solltest mal etwas technik üben, weil, der spass beginnt bergab. noch ne frage! wenn ihr zusammen fahrt la´bert ihr oder fahrt ihr, das ist nicht böse gemeint, aber ich labere den ganzen tag, wenn ihr das auch noch beim radfahren macht, bin ich raus aus der wertung. aber so wie sich das anhöhrt, wäre ich sowieso der letzte in eurer    gruppe.


----------



## Gerrit1972 (30. März 2006)

ps es gibt in erfurt einen radverein, welcher den besten spruch aller zeiten auf dem trikot hat. der verein heist traktor thüringen und der spruch ist   " _wo wir sind ist vorn _"!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  DAS IST DER GEILSTE SPRUCH ALLER RADFAHRZEITEN !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mtb-christian (30. März 2006)

@ Gerrit 1972:

bin der Windschattenspender von Zoda, nach deiner Definition dann quasi der 'Oberlutscher'.  Bin ja wirklich verdammt gerne offroad unterwegs, nur macht das in meinen Augen momentan recht wenig Sinn, da das ja dann doch mehr in ne Schlammschlacht ausartet als in genüsslichen biken. Ausserdem hasse ich es, wenn ich mich nach einer Tour länger mit der Wiederherstellung und Säuberung meines bikes beschäftigen muss, als ich auf den bike gesessen hab. Und schneller wird man davon auch nicht wirklich, wenn man sein bike irgendwie durch den Schlamm manövriert. Deshalb roll ich momentan doch tausenmal lieber 3 bis 4 Stunden auf der Strasse durch unser wunderschönes Land als mich im Steiger von Pfütze zu Pfütze zu kämpfen. Ich hoffe ja mal darauf das die Zeit irgendwann kommen wird das man wieder mit genuss über die Trails rund um Erfurt crossen kann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Täschi (31. März 2006)

Da muss ich dem MTB-Christian zustimmen. Auch mich zieht es derzeit viel mehr auf die Straßen um Erfurt als in den Wald. Leider sind die Autofahrer in dieser Gegend ganz schön aggressiv auf Radfahrer eingestellt, trotz straßenverkehrsgerechtem Fahren meinerseits...wer weiß woran das liegt.
Das leidige Thema des Radputzens bewegt auch mich  derzeit zum Onroadfahren. In diesem Winter habe ich mein Rad mehr durch den Wald gequält als in den letzten Jahren. Fahrspaß entwickelt sich bei solchen Bedingungen auch nicht unbedingt, zumindest für mich mit. Natürlich schult es die Technik, aber wenn man nur spärlich voran kommt, dann fragt man sich doch wirklich nach dem Sinn und Zweck der Sache. 
Radwege finden mehr und mehr Anklang. Im Winter bewege ich mich auch bevorzugt auf solchen...denn ich möchte fahren, und nicht schieben.

Das Trailbefahren in der kalten und nassen Jahreszeit ist meines Erachtens eine Gretchenfrage, die jeder für sich beantworten muss.

In diesem Sinne: allen ein schönes WE und Happy Trails bzw. Roads


----------



## _torsten_ (31. März 2006)

Zoda schrieb:
			
		

> ... @ Täschi
> schionmal was von google Earth gehört? das gehört auf jeden bikerrechner... da kannst du jede höhe von überall reinholen und ein paar differenzen kann auch jeder machen ...
> 
> 86 höhenmeter auf ca. 0,94 km...



google EARTH habe ich gestern mal auf meinem PC installiert. Aber da ich der englischen Sprache nicht so mächtig bin um damit klar zu kommen werde ich das wieder deinstallieren. Außerdem legt das Bildaufbauen meine Rechner lahm und das Internet wird langsam ohne Ende.  Aber hat vielleicht jemand einen anderen Tipp (vllt auch in deutsch ) wie man an die absolute Höhe des gewählten entsprechenden Tourstartes kommt? 

Nach meinem CICLO hat die Arnstädter Hohle 800 Längen- und 81 Höhenmeter und etwa 10,1 % durschn. Steigung. Die max. Steigung liegt bei 17 %. Das passt zu dem was Zoda aus dem Internet gefischt hat. 
Aber wie er schon sagt, ein paar Differenzen kommen da mit Sicherheit rein.


----------



## Zoda (31. März 2006)

@Torsten:

diu musst unten das tarrain einschalten, dann bekommst du ganz unten die aktuelle höhe angezeigt, aber das bild wird u.U. ein bisschen schlechter...

@ Gerrit:

ich fahr da wo ich lustig bin und immo ist mein gebiet die straße, weil es sich da einfach schöner fahren lässt... und nen rennrad kann ich mir leider nicht leisten, aber ich kanns mir leisten mein bike mit slicks optisch zu vergewaltigen, und das geht auch sehr gut...und das mit dem weh tun hat nix mit meiner verkorksten technik zu tun, sondern eher damit das die begrenzungsschraube von meinem umwerfer sich irgendwie lockergerüttelt hat und die kette daraufhin übergeworfen wurde und im wiegetritt bei ca. 40 sachen ist das schon sehr unangenehm... 

achja wir fahren zu >95% und labern <5%...

achja du wärst mit sicherheit nicht der letzte in unserer gruppe, denn den platz hab ich mir reserviert... auserdem fahen wir so gegen 14-15 uhr los und wenn du da noch frühstückst, haleluja...

mahs hübsch


----------



## tvaellen (31. März 2006)

Zoda schrieb:
			
		

> naja ich weiß nicht so genau wie schnell ich nun wirklich bin, bin am mittwoch in windschatten von nem kumpel auf 90 km und ca. 600 hm 25,6 schnitt gefahren... also ohne kumpel wirs sicherlich so auf 24 gehen, allerdings wa es auch zimlich windig, und ich hab mir am ende der tour als wir durchs jonastal sind ziemlich weh getan... ich weiß ja nicht wie du zeit hast aber ich will versuchen in den osterferien mindestens 1000 km hinter mich zu bringen, und die ersten touen sind vom streckenverlauf schon geplant...



Das Tempo wird sicher nicht das Problem. Ich war zwar Ende der letzten Saison mit dem Renner etwas schneller, aber wir haben Saisonanfang und ausserdem soll ich  nach meinem Plänchen im Moment viel GA 1 fahren. 

Gerrit hat schon recht: wenn du mit dem MTB schon fast nen 26 er Schnitt auf der Straße fährst, solltest du irgendwann mal über ein Rennrad nachdenken. Dann würde ich allerdings nur noch deinen Kondensstreifen sehen 

1000 km in knapp zwei Wochen ist ein strammes Programm 
Schreib doch einfach mal, was du so grob vor hast, gerne auch mit pm oder mail (tvaellen at gmx de). Dann werde ich schauen, inweiweit ich mich da "eintakten" kann.

Gruss
Tvaellen


----------



## _torsten_ (31. März 2006)

Trainingspläne ... GA ... G1 ... öhm, ich dachte wir wollen alle Spaß haben!  Ich fahre Rad einfach so drauf los.  Aber wahrscheinlich ist das der Grund warum ich - auch am Saisonende - immer der Letzte bin.


----------



## chaos_inc (31. März 2006)

Hi @ all,

Wollte mal kurz anfragen, wie´s dieses Wochenende bei Euch aussieht mit ´ner kleinen Eingewöhnungsrunde für mich. 
Mal ein bißchen die Trails kennenlernen und so.
Ich denke einfach mal, Torsten´s Tempo wäre so mein Ding. Von daher mein bevorzugter Kandidat  
Natürlich nur, wenn´s keine Katzen hagelt!

Bis die Tage, Greetz

Timo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _torsten_ (31. März 2006)

Zoda schrieb:
			
		

> ... diu musst unten das tarrain einschalten, dann bekommst du ganz unten die aktuelle höhe angezeigt, aber das bild wird u.U. ein bisschen schlechter...


Kannst du mir das mal bitte etwas näher erklären bzw. beschreiben? Vllt auch per Mail ([email protected])


----------



## _torsten_ (31. März 2006)

chaos_inc schrieb:
			
		

> ... Ich denke einfach mal, Torsten´s Tempo wäre so mein Ding. Von daher mein bevorzugter Kandidat  ...


Danke für die Blumen und das Vertrauen    , aber ich denke so sehr viel mit Trails wird noch nicht werden. Ich werde kurzfristig enstcheiden ob und wann ich los fahre.


----------



## chaos_inc (31. März 2006)

Ok, ist bei mir ja auch nicht anders.
Wir reden dann mal drüber, Nummer hab ich ja jetzt auch.

Ich stell einfach mal meine Vorstellungen von der Tour hier rein!

Start auf dem Domplatz oder Thüringenhalle, Tag und Zeit nach Absprache, auch kurzfristig 

Über Melchendorf - Willroder Forst - Schellroda - Richtung Riechheim - Sonnenhof. Und dann mal sehen.

Sollten so um die 40km werden, alles schön gemütlich und überwiegend Forstautobahn. Die Trails dürften zur Zeit wirklich noch ungenießbar sein.
Die Tour könnt Ihr getrost als Saisonauftakt sehen. Ich habe dieses Jahr erst 120km in den Beinen und letztes Jahr ging gar nix  


Grüße, 
Timo


----------



## Täschi (31. März 2006)

@Torsten & Zoda: Nochmals ein Dankeschön für die Angaben bzgl. der "Arnst. H." .


----------



## tvaellen (31. März 2006)

_torsten_ schrieb:
			
		

> Trainingspläne ... GA ... G1 ... öhm, ich dachte wir wollen alle Spaß haben!  Ich fahre Rad einfach so drauf los.  Aber wahrscheinlich ist das der Grund warum ich - auch am Saisonende - immer der Letzte bin.



Ich habe diesen Sommer etwas Grösseres vor. Ich will zusammen mit Bekannten einmal mit dem Bike "über die Alpen fahren", also Garmisch -> Garda oder so ähnlich. Das werde ich mit meiner momentanen Form nicht schaffen, zumindest nicht so, dass es mir Spaß macht. 
Also hilft es nichts: ich muss was tun und am besten trainiert man dann eben systematisch. 
Lange Runden zur Verbesserung der Grundlagenausdauer, egal mit ob RR oder MTB, sind ein wesentlicher Baustein.

Gruss
Tvaellen


----------



## Madt (31. März 2006)

hiho,
meld mich auch mal wieder zu wort.....ich lebe noch und emin bike ist auch fit.....wenn doch das wetter nicht waere  ......erst staendig regen und dann auch noch wind ohne ende.....da macht selbst das biken keinen spaß....sollte das wetter unerwartet umschlagen und die temperaturen sich halten bin ich auf jeden fall mal wieder dabei....bei einer kleinen "Feierabendrunde"


----------



## _torsten_ (31. März 2006)

Nabend, ich noch mal ... 

also wenn´s morgen früh um 08:00 Uhr über Erfurt nicht regnet bin ich um 09:00  Uhr an den Domstufen. Und dann entscheide ich wo ich hinfahre.


----------



## chaos_inc (31. März 2006)

_torsten_ schrieb:
			
		

> Nabend, ich noch mal ...
> 
> also wenn´s morgen früh um 08:00 Uhr über Erfurt nicht regnet bin ich um 09:00  Uhr an den Domstufen. Und dann entscheide ich wo ich hinfahre.



Um Acht? Das ist ja noch vor dem aufstehen! 

Bin dabei, werde jetzt noch schnell beim Wetterdienst gut Wetter bestellen!

Bis morgen dann, hoffentlich

Timo


----------



## _torsten_ (31. März 2006)

chaos_inc schrieb:
			
		

> Um Acht? Das ist ja noch vor dem aufstehen!
> 
> Bin dabei, werde jetzt noch schnell beim Wetterdienst gut Wetter bestellen!
> 
> ...


Öhm ... um acht?! ... Da will ich das linke Auge aufmachen und gucken ob´s regnet. Treffpunkt ist dann um 09:00 Uhr


----------



## Madt (31. März 2006)

waere gerne dabei...muss leider absagen...bin mitm jons in weimar....druecke euch die daumen fuer gutes wetter und wuensch euch viel spaß!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gerrit1972 (1. April 2006)

mtb-christian schrieb:
			
		

> @ Gerrit 1972:
> 
> bin der Windschattenspender von Zoda, nach deiner Definition dann quasi der 'Oberlutscher'.  Bin ja wirklich verdammt gerne offroad unterwegs, nur macht das in meinen Augen momentan recht wenig Sinn, da das ja dann doch mehr in ne Schlammschlacht ausartet als in genüsslichen biken. Ausserdem hasse ich es, wenn ich mich nach einer Tour länger mit der Wiederherstellung und Säuberung meines bikes beschäftigen muss, als ich auf den bike gesessen hab. Und schneller wird man davon auch nicht wirklich, wenn man sein bike irgendwie durch den Schlamm manövriert. Deshalb roll ich momentan doch tausenmal lieber 3 bis 4 Stunden auf der Strasse durch unser wunderschönes Land als mich im Steiger von Pfütze zu Pfütze zu kämpfen. Ich hoffe ja mal darauf das die Zeit irgendwann kommen wird das man wieder mit genuss über die Trails rund um Erfurt crossen kann.




ich hoffe es auch aber das mit dem oberlutscher hast du falsch verstanden, denn immer der im windschatten fährt ist der lutscher. also warst du der held bei der tour


----------



## _torsten_ (1. April 2006)

War ne schöne Moddertour  - hat aber trotzdem Spaß gemacht.

@chaos_inc ... guckst du hier :


----------



## klemmi (1. April 2006)

Woher habt ihr denn die deutsche Version von google earth? Ich hab nur die englische gefunden... habt ihr die Kostenlos?
Ich komm damit gar nich klar! Bitte helt mir... ich möcht das auch haben


----------



## chaos_inc (1. April 2006)

@torsten
Modder trifft´s genau 

Jetzt fehlt ein bißchen Lack am Hinterbau . Merke: 2.4er passen nicht ins Genius.

Aber die neuen 2.25er sind schon drauf 

Die nächste Tour kann kommen. Und Du weißt jetzt wenigstens, was GA1 ist, gell!?

Grüße und herzlichen Dank,

Bis zum nächsten mal,

Timo


----------



## _torsten_ (1. April 2006)

klemmi schrieb:
			
		

> Woher habt ihr denn die deutsche Version von google earth?


Wer hat ´ne deutsche Version? Ich habe auch nur die englische/amerikanische Ausgabe und komme damit auch nicht richtig klar.  Woher bekomme ich bitte die Geländehöhe? Wie ist die Umrechnung von (englischen/amerikanischen) Fuß in (deutsche) Meter? 



			
				chaos_inc schrieb:
			
		

> ... Aber die neuen 2.25er sind schon drauf
> 
> Die nächste Tour kann kommen. Und Du weißt jetzt wenigstens, was GA1 ist, gell!? ...


Warst du etwa doch noch unterwegs und hast die anderen Reifen geholt? Schwalbe Racing Ralph? 
GA1 - ist das ´ne Brotauflage?


----------



## chaos_inc (2. April 2006)

> Warst du etwa doch noch unterwegs und hast die anderen Reifen geholt? Schwalbe Racing Ralph?



Klaro, musste die ganze Stadt abgrasen, bis ich endlich fündig wurde. Und rate mal wo? Hätte ich auch gleich mit Dir zu Gerrit fahren können.

Jetzt hab ich hinten RR und vorne NN, jeweils 2,25er und schlagartig einen cm Luft zwischen Gummi und Metall!! 

So, jetzt mal fix die frisch gewaschenen Kamotten übergeworfen und mit meiner Holden noch ´ne kleine Runde gedreht!

Schönen Sonntag noch an alle!

Timo


----------



## Zoda (2. April 2006)

joa leutz... hat irgendjemand hier irgendjemand nen paar XTR ganganzeigen für die M952 rumliegen? ich hab meinen samstag im krankenhaus verbracht... gehirnerschütterung... ganz ganz toll.. bei dem sturz hab ich mir meine gananzeigen böse zerkratzt und die abdeckkappen für die ausgleichsbehälter... 

google earth gibbts glaube ich nur in englisch...

@ gerrit: wenn ich in dam windschatten gerade so hinterher komme ist das was anderes als wenn ich im windschatten fahre nur um nen bissel kraft zu sparen... ich bin nunaml nicht der held der immer vornweg fahren kann...

@ torsten: ich werde ab jetzt doch mit helm fahren... hat irgendwie was wenn man sich nach dem sturz wenigstens noch an den sturz errinnern kann...

bis denne
Zoda


----------



## chaos_inc (2. April 2006)

Tja Zoda, nochmal Glück gehabt. Erst gestern hat Torsten noch erzählt, dass Du ohne Helm fährst .

Gott sei Dank ist nix ernsthaftes passiert.

Ich bin mit meiner Frau eben von der Tour zurück gekommen.
Einmal Steiger - Drosselacker - Riechheimer - Sonnenhof und dann direkt über Schellroda zurück.
Macht etwa 45km. War echt schön zu fahren und wenn mal jemand Bock auf eine ähnliche Tour hat ( Schnitt von 15km/h ) immer ran. Wird aber noch bis nach Ostern dauern, wir sind 2 Wochen weg.

Grüße,

Timo


----------



## _torsten_ (2. April 2006)

Zoda schrieb:
			
		

> ... ich hab meinen samstag im krankenhaus verbracht... gehirnerschütterung... ganz ganz toll.
> 
> @ torsten: ich werde ab jetzt doch mit helm fahren... hat irgendwie was wenn man sich nach dem sturz wenigstens noch an den sturz errinnern kann...


Na erst mal gute Besserung. Hast ja noch mal Glück gehabt. Aber dann hoffe ich mal, dass deine Entscheidung vielleicht ein Vorbild für andere hier im Forum sein wird. Es gibt ja noch andere jugendliche Heißsporne _(mal zu Klemmi schiel)_ die ohne Helm über die Trails fliegen. Wichtig ist ja, dass dir nichts "weiter" passiert ist. Die Teile vom Rad kann man ersetzen ... 



			
				chaos_inc schrieb:
			
		

> ... Ich bin mit meiner Frau eben von der Tour zurück gekommen.
> Einmal Steiger - Drosselacker - Riechheimer - Sonnenhof und dann direkt über Schellroda zurück. ...


Also ich heute auf dem Rückweg war und vom Riechheimer Berg die Marathonstrecke entlang gefahren bin kam mir ein Pärchen entgegen. Da musste ich daran denken, dass ihr ja heute auch los wolltet. War ja ideales Wetter ... 
PS: Die beiden waren auch ohne Helm unterwegs.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Benji (2. April 2006)

chaos_inc schrieb:
			
		

> ...........
> 
> Jetzt hab ich hinten RR und vorne NN, jeweils 2,25er und schlagartig einen cm Luft zwischen Gummi und Metall!!
> 
> ...



sag doch mal bitte was zu dieser performance, hab ich auch vor zu fahren, gerne auch per pm, danke.

@zoda: mal gute besserung, und schnellstmöglich einen gescheiten helm zugelegt, sonst gibts auf die mütze!!   
mit xtr-sachen kann ich leider nicht dienen.

mfg der b

(der grad mächtig am teile suchen ist fürs sein kleines schwarzes)


----------



## chaos_inc (3. April 2006)

@Benji

Leider kann ich zu der Perfomance nicht viel sagen. Da ich auf meinem neuen Bike jetzt erst 200km abgerissen habe, fühlt sich irgendwie alles komisch an . Vorher war halt alles ungefedert.

Eines ist sicher: Gut rollen tut die Kombination. Auch wenn´s schlammig wird noch ausreichend Vortrieb durch den RR hinten. Der NN sorgt vorne für gute Bremsleistung und Seitenführung.

Nach den 2,35 und 2,4ern sehen die 2,25er halt echt schmal aus. Die dicken waren allerdings auch auf Intense DH montiert.

Greetz,

Timo


----------



## klemmi (3. April 2006)

Benji schrieb:
			
		

> sag doch mal bitte was zu dieser performance, hab ich auch vor zu fahren, gerne auch per pm, danke.
> 
> @zoda: mal gute besserung, und schnellstmöglich einen gescheiten helm zugelegt, sonst gibts auf die mütze!!
> mit xtr-sachen kann ich leider nicht dienen.
> ...


Hast du denn ein neues Bike? Was hast du mit deinem Hot Chili gemacht?


----------



## Benji (3. April 2006)

verkauft, das neue findest du bis jetzt leider nur in rahmenform in meiner gallerie.

@chaos: danker erstmal.


mfg der b


----------



## Madt (8. April 2006)

hiho,
fuer morgen was geplant...jemand lust auf ne tour?


----------



## Zoda (12. April 2006)

na jungs will ich mal den defi an diesem tread ansetzten... ich fahr sozusagen jeden tag wenn es das wetter irgendwie zulässt, im wald oder straße... hat irgendjemand bock mitzukommen?

bis denne 

Zoda

PS: Hab mit dem helm schon ca 360 km abgerissen... dachte das sich son teil schlimmer bemerkbar macht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tvaellen (12. April 2006)

Wir fahren jetzt doch ab Karfreitag für 10 Tage weg zu den Schwiegereltern. Daher wird es bei mir leider nichts 
Eventuell letzte Aprilwoche ?

Gruss
Tvaelen


----------



## _torsten_ (13. April 2006)

Zoda schrieb:
			
		

> ... PS: Hab mit dem helm schon ca 360 km abgerissen... dachte das sich son teil schlimmer bemerkbar macht...


 Meinen Glückwunsch!


----------



## Zoda (13. April 2006)

tvaellen schrieb:
			
		

> Wir fahren jetzt doch ab Karfreitag für 10 Tage weg zu den Schwiegereltern.



du armer...

wir fahrne mit sicherheit nochmal... ich hab nur ferien und bin desshalb nen bissel mehr als sonst unterwegs... 

letzte aprilwoche wird bestimmt auch was...

cya


----------



## Zoda (20. April 2006)

tooooooooooooorrsssstteeeeeennnnnnnnnnnnnnn

wie siehts denn eigentlich mit der tour über die drei gleichen aus? wolltest du da nicht was ganz was tolles organisieren?


----------



## klemmi (20. April 2006)

Hi ihr alle...
anscheinend habt ihr nich so richtig Lust zum radeln oder wieso schreibt ihr hier kaum noch??? Guckt mal ausm Fenster... das Wetter is richtig geil!!!

Ich kennt eucht doch hier im Umkreis aus... könnt ihr mir ne schöne (kleine) Tour für die ganze Familie empfehlen? Wir wollen alle am WE mal weg und bissel Radeln wenns Wetter stimmt.. mein Vater is aber nich so der ausdauernde also darf sie nicht zu lang sein. Ich sag mal so MAXIMAL 30km  
Ich dachte an Thüringer Wald oder sowas. Paar Berge sollen dabei sein und vielleicht auch paar kleine Trails aber alles Familienfreundlich und Wald is sowieso viel besser als Radwege... Wäre schön wenn ihr mir mal eure Ideen schreibt...

Danke,
klemmi


----------



## Zoda (22. April 2006)

moinsen jungs, wie siehts denn aus wollen wir morgen mal unsere sonntagsrunde reanimieren? ich schätze mal das das wetter einigermaßen wird, wäre auch für gelände zu haben, aber nicht für ne mega modder tour... also sagt mal an wer alles dabei ist... ich würd mal sagen um 10 an der thüringenhalle, um 11 wär mir aber lieber...


----------



## Zoda (5. Mai 2006)

ahhh meine freunde... schaut aus dem fenster... dort lacht die sonne auf uns herrab... wie siehts denn aus wer hat am wochenende zeit und lust ein bisschen offroad durch die angrenzenden wälder zu hacken? also ich bin für jeden trail zu haben... 

sagt mal an wollen wir dieses WE mal wieder ne schöne tour machen...

bis denne

@torsten: 1 fuß sind 0,304804 m viel spaß damit...


----------



## Zoda (8. Mai 2006)

so leuts ihr könntet auch mal antworten und wenns nur blub ist... hat ihrgendjemand von euch bock morgen eine "feierabendrunde" zu fahren? ich weiß zwar nicht wieviel ich da schon in den knochen habe, aber für ein oder zwei stunden werden meine reserven sicherlich noch gut sein... treffpunkt wäre um 19:00 Uhr an der thüringenhalle, und wir fahren ein bisschen durch den steiger, nen bissal hoch und runter...

dann sagt mal an wer mitkommen würde...

MfG Zoda


----------



## Madt (8. Mai 2006)

wenn es auch wirklich ne feierabendrunde ist schlepp ich mich mit  ..ich sach nochmal genau bescheit ob ich kann


----------



## Benji (9. Mai 2006)

Servus, Servus. Also was haltet ihr davon wenn man für das kommende Woende mal was größeres plant. War nicht immer die Rede von einer Drei-Gleichen Tour. Da ich ja dort ansässig bin und am Woende in der Gegend bin könnte man doch da mal was starten. Ich schlag jetzt einfach mal den Samstag vor. Zeit wäre mir egal. Bin offen für Vorschläge.

mfg der b


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zoda (9. Mai 2006)

wenn das wetter so bleibt, d.h. das der wald trocken bleibt bin ich zu jeder schandtat bereit... wäre auch mal wieder für den thüringer wald zu haben, d.h. schmücke und nen bissel rennsteig... 

also drei gleichen wäre i.o. samstag auch, zeit ist mir auch egal und treffpunkt sowieso, also kann das jemand anders vorschlagen

MfG Zoda


----------



## Freeride Benni (9. Mai 2006)

Moin! Ich werde heute auch mal wieder fahren gehn. Ich bin so gegen 18:30 an der Thüringenhalle. Wer würde mitkommen? Wird ne schnellere Runde werden.


----------



## Zoda (9. Mai 2006)

wir machen ne runde um 19:00 an der thüringenhalle... da kannst du mitkommen wenn du willst... wie schnell de wird weiß ich allerdings nicht...


----------



## XtCRacer (9. Mai 2006)

Samstag zu den 3 Gleichen klingt interessant geht bei mir ber erst ab Nachmittag.

MfG XtCRacer


----------



## Benji (10. Mai 2006)

ich muss mein angebot leider zurückziehen, ich hab am woende ein kompaktseminar und bin bis mindestens 16uhr in jena, aber was ist mit sonntag? geht das bei einigen?
was ist eigentlich mit torsten?

mfg der b


----------



## Zoda (10. Mai 2006)

ich weiß nicht... ich würde torsten auch gerne mal wieder hier sehen, vorallem würde ich gerne mal sein neues rocky begutachten... ich werde sicher das ganze wochenende on tour sein, wo ist mir egal und mit wem auch, d.h. ich kann auch am sonntag, kommt dann halt darauf an ob der wald trocken ist oder nicht... nur mal so nebenher, wo willst du denn was "größeres" bei den drei gleichen fahren? also von erfurt sind da vielleicht 70 km drinne und das ist eigentlich eher standart oder was meinst du mit größeres?

MfG Zoda


----------



## Benji (10. Mai 2006)

mit größer meint ich eigentlich nicht die streckenlänge, sondern eher die anzahl von leuten. wollte damit nur den misstand beheben, das sich ja in letzter zeit nicht viel hier getan hat tourentechnisch. okay, ich hab mich ja auch ein wenig abgeseilt, aber da ja nun das neue bike (mein prinzesschen) am start ist, dachte ich wir könnten das mal in angriff nehmen.
seh aber grad, das das wetter nicht so prickelnd werden soll, also ich würd sagen, wenn sich keiner weiter meldet, entscheiden wir zwei (drei , wenn wir xtc racer mitzählen) das kurzfristig.
wegen strecke würd ich sagen wir fahren ab marienthal an der apfelstädt lang, bis wechmar. dann von dort zum stausee wechmar, in den wald richtung burg gleichen, von dort zur mühlburg, schloßleite (gustav-freytag-weg) richtung wachsenburg, dort ne schöne abfahrt richtung torfloch. von dort könnte man dann noch richtung arnstadt zum beispiel über die silberstraße ins jonastal, oder den otto-knöpfer-weg direkt nach arnstadt. dort könnte man noch alteburg und kreuzchen/schneckchen mitnehmen. einen ausflug sind sicher auch die reinsberge wert, nur kenn ich mich da überhaupt nicht aus.
also wege gibts genug, bloß seh ich grad nicht so das interesse hier ;-)

mfg der b


----------



## XtCRacer (10. Mai 2006)

Sonntag klingt für mich auch sehr gut aber dann früher Nachmittag.


----------



## Zoda (10. Mai 2006)

naja klingt doch mal ganz gut... wenns gut kommt kann ich maybe noch nen kumpel überzeugen mitzukommen, dann wären wir 4... die strecke kenn ich nicht aber wenn wir von der mühlburg richtung burg bei haarhausen (gleube das ist die wachsenburg) fahren gibts da nen schönen trail mit ner schönen querfeldeinabfahrt... ansonsten bin ich wie gesagt zu jeder schandtat bereit wenn das wetter stimmt... 

bis denne


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Benji (11. Mai 2006)

also fassen wir mal zusammen, wir sind ungefähr zu viert, sonntag ist gebont, uhrzeit würd ich so auf ca. 14uhr machen, was haltet ihr davon?

mfg der b

p.s. treffpunkt wäre noch wichtig, für mich wäre marienthal das angenehmste.


----------



## Zoda (11. Mai 2006)

ja von mir aus, ich muss ihn nur finden... ich weiß zumindest wo die marienthalbrücke ist... oder in apfelstädt der brunnen... aber ich fahr nicht durch den wald wenn ich durch 2 cm schlamm und morast fahren muss...

na dann


----------



## Falko1_de (11. Mai 2006)

moin junnz,
jouuuu, hab mich lange nich sehen lassen hier im erfurter refugium seit meinem katastrophensturz beim marathon im herbst.
will mich hiermit reumütig zurückmelden und kundtun, dass ich benjis einladung sehr interessant finde. falls mein weib sonntag mit mir nichts bessres vor hat und wettermäßig die welt nicht untergeht, würde ich mich eurer touristisch reizvollen gegend widmen.


----------



## Benji (12. Mai 2006)

na das klingt doch prima. also ich mein die marienthal brücke in marienthal. wenn wegbeschreibung nötig, mach ich eine. ansonsten hoffe ich auf schönes wetter.

mfg der b


----------



## Zoda (12. Mai 2006)

ich habe eine nachricht... manitou baut scheiß gabeln... meine hat einen centimeter federspiel ohne dass wrklich kraft wirkt bzw. ohne rebound und die eloxatschicht hat sich irgendwo abgerieben und es ist sogar eine merkliche rauhheit des alus da.. im klartext ich fall aus weil mein fahrrad wohl für die nächsten wochen ausfallen wird...

bis dann


----------



## Benji (12. Mai 2006)

das is natürlich blöd. wie siehts mit den anderen aus?

mfg der b


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtb-christian (12. Mai 2006)

Also wenn nicht gerad Dauerregen auf uns zukommt bin ich auch dabei. 14 Uhr ist auch ok. Nur noch ne Frage zwecks den Treffpunkt: meinst du die Brücke über die Apfelstedt Richtung Molsdorf oder unter der Autobahnbrücke im Mariental? Das check ich gerad nicht so ganz und wer ja dumm wenn wir uns wegen so nen Missverständnis verfehlen. Ich werd dann am besten Sonntag vormittag nochmal posten ob ich denn am Start bin oder mich doch lieber auf der Rolle quäle.


----------



## Zoda (12. Mai 2006)

marienthalbrücke ist die kleine... richtung molsdorf...


----------



## Benji (12. Mai 2006)

danke. genau das alte gute stück, welches gegenüber der gasstätte ist. dachte mir das das am besten ist, ich brauch nicht erst nach erfurt und und von erfurt ist das auch nicht soweit entfernt und liegt ja quasi in richtung zielgebiet.

mfg der b


----------



## mtb-christian (13. Mai 2006)

Ok, dann sehen wir uns Sonntag wenn der Wettergott mitspielt. Aber laut Wetterbericht sollen es ja nur Schauer werden.


----------



## Benji (13. Mai 2006)

so siehts aus. ich bin guter dinge.


mfg der b


----------



## Falko1_de (13. Mai 2006)

guckst du hier


----------



## XtCRacer (13. Mai 2006)

So ich schaue auch noch mal morgen rein und warte ab wie sich das Wetter entwickelt. eventuell komme ich etwas später denn ich weiß nicht genau wo dir Brücke ist und komme aus Udestedt.
Fährt einer von euch in EF los da könne wir vieleicht zusammen hin fahren.

MfG XtCRacer


----------



## Falko1_de (13. Mai 2006)

donnerwetter.de-2-Stunden-Prognose für Erfurt ->


----------



## Benji (13. Mai 2006)

also für mich wäre es auch kein problem wenn wir uns in ef treffen. falko wie schaut das bei dir aus? kommst du mit dem zug oder dem auto?
man könnte sich ja auch 14uhr am ef-hauptbahnhof treffen und 14.30uhr an der brücke im marienthal.

mfg der b


----------



## Falko1_de (13. Mai 2006)

mit dem auto - nicht mit *dem* auto natürlich - und zwar zur brücke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Benji (13. Mai 2006)

okay, bis morgen dann, würde sagen wir treffen und da um 14uhr. 

mfg der b


----------



## Falko1_de (14. Mai 2006)




----------



## Falko1_de (15. Mai 2006)

irgendwie hat das forum gestern nicht gefunzt, ist genau da ausgestiegen, als ich meinen beitrag fertig hatte, sah ungefähr so aus:

*alle nicht dabeigewesenen haben eine sehr schöne tour verpasst*
 mit drei unterschiedlichen wettern,
 drei gleichen burgen
 und einem drei-sterne-guide.
*prima wege-auswahl
*kompetente erklärung der dostoprimetschatelnosti
*immer das passende tempo
 danke benji  




und: hol dir die schmutzfänger, warst ja so schwarz wie deine prinzessin


----------



## Benji (15. Mai 2006)

dank dir. also leider war das wetter ja nicht so berauschend, aber ist doch immer wieder schön wenn man sich überwindet und sich doch auf den bock schwingt (nur leider fällt dann die putzaktion zuhause etwas größer aus).

okay, die drei gleichen können fahrtechnisch und höhentechnisch nicht mit jena mithalten, aber ich denke es war ne schöne abwechslung.
das mit dem schmutzfänger wird noch erledigt.

mfg der b


----------



## Falko1_de (15. Mai 2006)

das wetter war doch ganz spannend und am ende sogar entspannend - bin trocken zu hause angekommen.

immerhin sind *WIR* nicht im KEUPER steckengeblieben!
sondern:




Eines der weltweit größten bisher gefunden fossile Amphibien, der Mastodonsaurus giganteus, stammt aus dem Unterkeuper. Das Tier wurde über 4 Meter lang. guckstdu


alle nicht dabeigewesenen wissen sicher nicht, wie ich auf das thema *keuper* komme und können schön neugierig bleiben bis zur nächsten
_dreigleichentour
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## XtCRacer (15. Mai 2006)

Ich war 14:10 uhr da wo wart ihr denn da?


----------



## Zoda (15. Mai 2006)

wie siehts denn am we aus? wenn meine TALAS da ist komme ich mit sicherheit mit...


----------



## Benji (16. Mai 2006)

@zoda:
also diese woende bin ich beim mec, also nicht vorort.

@xtcracer: also wir haben bis gut 5 nach 2 gewartet. wir dachten bei dem wetter kommt keiner mehr, hättest ja aber auch anklingeln können, das du etwas später kommst oder nen text schreiben. naja, schade halt, kann man nix machen, aber ich denke das wir das nochmal wiederholen, bei besserem wetter.

mfg der b


----------



## XtCRacer (16. Mai 2006)

Das hoffe ich auch ich dacht schreibst keinen Text das du keinem auf den Geist gehst . Dann faren wir eben Ander mal wieder.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Benji (16. Mai 2006)

wieso geist gehen? ich geb dir doch nich die nummer, wenn ich davon ausgehe, der typ könnt mir auf den geist gehen. hättest ruhig schreiben könnne, ich bin da nich so. hoffe das es beim nächsten mal besser klappt und der rest der ef-crew auch am start ist. frag mich sowieso wo die sich rumtreiben.

mfg der b

edith:wollten die nich diese woende ne tour machen, hab doch ne mail bekommen vor einiger zeit.??


----------



## chaos_inc (16. Mai 2006)

Right, dieses WE geht was!

Bin dann endlich auch mal dabei, hatte ja bisher nur das eine mal mit Torsten das Vergnügen. Am 21. dürft Ihr mir alle mal Euer Hinterrad zeigen  

Samstag geht´s nach Ilmenau: DH und Slopestyle kucken!!!

Irgendwer Interesse??

Wer´s noch nicht weiß: http://absolute-abfahrt.de/home.php


----------



## Zoda (17. Mai 2006)

ne samstag hab ich betimmt keine lust fahrrad zu fahren, aber ich hoffe das sonntag dann endlich wieder was geht... wollen wir dann mal wieder ne forumtour starten?? ich mein ich muss dann eh erstmal wieder reinkommen, bin ja knapp ne woche nicht gefahren ...

nagut, bis denne...


----------



## Benji (17. Mai 2006)

so damit auch ihr bescheid wisst, mein neus bike (genannt: die prinzessin):








mfg der b


----------



## chaos_inc (17. Mai 2006)

@zoda:
Samstag geh ich auch nicht mit dem Bike nach Ilmenau, da komm ich nur in Versuchung und mach dann wieder was kaputt  

Sonntag geht, wie gesagt, auf jeden Fall was!

@benji:
Schick, Dein Bike! Sind das Onza HO Pedale?
Wenn ich mir die Geometrie anschaue, wird mir Angst!!
Echt rennmäßig!


----------



## Zoda (17. Mai 2006)

hey benji, krasse lady hast du dir da aufgebaut... schön schwarz... mal schauen was das bei mir wird... 130mm federweg vorne sind doch ganz schön heftig, werd ich mit sicherheit dauerruntertraveln...

ich hoffe doch das die neue gabel bis samsag eintrudelt, sonst hab ich nähmlich das prob das ich mich vor meiner W&R prüfung nicht freistrampeln kann... 

@all
wie siehst denn am herrentag aus? wollen wir da was organisieren? so ne schöne radtou beim richheimer richtung bad berka und dann über die stiefelburg und riechheimer zurück?

bis denne
Zoda


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _torsten_ (18. Mai 2006)

Benji schrieb:
			
		

> so damit auch ihr bescheid wisst, mein neus bike (genannt: die prinzessin):
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Also Benji, irgendwie vermisse ich da hinten irgendwie soetwas wie eine Feder oder einen Dämpfer oder oder oder. Kommt der noch, oder hast du den schon verloren? 
Ich denke mal, mit dieser Prinzessin werden wir zwei nie wieder zusammen Rad fahren  ... du wirst fliegen und ich versuche hinterher zu hecheln.


----------



## Benji (18. Mai 2006)

@chaos: pedale sind xpedo. die geometrie ist genau für das was ich machen will. zur not kann ich den vorbau ja rumdrehen und etwas entspannter sitzen.

@zoda: genau schwarz-weiß war die devise. leider haben die kohlen nicht für ne passende kurbel gereicht, aber ich denke die tut auch ihren dienst ganz gut. zu deiner gabel: ich denke 130mm is schon ganz schön fett, aber wenn du optional traveln kannst ist das doch ne gute alternative. 

@torsten: stimmt, ich hab mir gedacht, da ich mich ja noch jung fühle brauch ich keinen dämpfer hinten, und gewicht spart man damit auch noch ;-). ja, nee, aber wenn ich kohle ohne ende gehabt hätte hät ich mir auch wieder ein fully zugelegt, aber so. naja, ich denke wir können trotzdem noch zusammen fahren, denn wir wollen ja zusammen fahren und nicht gegeneinander, oder?

mfg der b


----------



## XtCRacer (18. Mai 2006)

Dämpfer braucht man erst ab Dreisig. Vor her kann man noch leiden.


----------



## Stiffler2409 (18. Mai 2006)

Benji schrieb:
			
		

> so damit auch ihr bescheid wisst, mein neus bike (genannt: die prinzessin):
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Geiles Bike!Bin auf der Suche nach einen neuen Fahrbarem Untersatz.Deswegen wollt ich mal fragen was du komplett fur dein Racer gelöhnt hast?


----------



## Zoda (18. Mai 2006)

mit dem schwarz ist es zwar was geworden, aber das weiß ist doch eindeutig auf der strecke geblieben... wenn du das niemanden sagst dann sagt dir auch keiner das du an deinem ziel mehr oder weniger vorbeigeschliddert bist... naja wenn du ihn dann abhängst ist er wieder ruhig... ist nen schönes schwarzes bike...


----------



## Benji (19. Mai 2006)

okay, dezent weiß ist aber erkennbar, aber was bringt die farbe, wenn nix in den beinen steckt. außerdem sehe ich das bike beim fahren ja sowieso recht schlecht und nur die anderen könnne sich erfreuen dran.

mfg der b


----------



## _torsten_ (19. Mai 2006)

... außerdem hat man bei der derzeitigen Wetterlage eh keine Farbe mehr am Rad - es sei denn man nennt das Graubraun des Lehms eine Farbe.


----------



## Falko1_de (19. Mai 2006)

zum betrachten des eigenen bikes bzw. der bewundernden blicke ist Bar'n'Mirror eine alternative ->


----------



## ohmtroll (19. Mai 2006)

_torsten_ schrieb:
			
		

> Ich denke mal, mit dieser Prinzessin werden wir zwei nie wieder zusammen Rad fahren  ... du wirst fliegen und ich versuche hinterher zu hecheln.


Häh? Dein Element ist runterwärts schneller.
Raufwärts liegts an Dir.

Duck und weg...


----------



## Benji (19. Mai 2006)

war falsch, drunter is besser.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Benji (19. Mai 2006)

ohmtroll schrieb:
			
		

> Häh? Dein Element ist runterwärts schneller.
> .....



theoretisch schon...
 
ebenfalls wech.....

mfg der b


----------



## Predator_Jo (19. Mai 2006)

Hallo zusammen

ich bin auch mal wieder in erfurt, habe sogar mein bike dabei und würde zugern dieses wochenende mal wieder ne schöne runde drehen...

was ist denn so für den sonntag geplant? steiger ( und angrenzende gebiete ), thüringer wald oder was ganz was anderes? bin für alle mtb schandtaten zu haben. nur allzu früh sollte es nicht losgehen, meine schwester feiert am sa ihren geburtstag...

Also rafft euch auf, wer ist da, wer kommt mit, wohin fahren wir und wann ( und wo ) treffen wir uns.

Wettermässig siehts zwar etwas mau aus, aber die hoffnung stirbt zuletzt, vielleicht regnets ja nur ein bisschen.


----------



## Falko1_de (19. Mai 2006)

also nach den erfahrungen mit dem wetter bei euch in erfurt vergangenes wochenende bewege ich mich nich weit weg von der heimischen (jenaer) badewanne ...


----------



## chaos_inc (22. Mai 2006)

Falko1_de schrieb:
			
		

> also nach den erfahrungen mit dem wetter bei euch in erfurt vergangenes wochenende bewege ich mich nich weit weg von der heimischen (jenaer) badewanne ...



Tja, Falko
dumm gelaufen  

ich fand das Wetter eigentlich gar nicht soo schlecht  

Viel besser fand ich allerdings die Gesellschaft und natürlich die Stimmung!

Vielen Dank dafür !!


----------



## jaegimaus (23. Mai 2006)

So, ich hab mal meine spärlichen 5 gemachten Bilder von der Tour am 21.05.2006 hier reingestellt:

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showgallery.php/cat/500/ppuser/37012

Man kann gut erkennen, dass das Wetter es gut mit uns meinte 
Sind schon andere Bilder online?
Und ich gebe mal Chaos_inc recht - Stimmung und Gesellschaft war 

Gruß aus Magdeburg, Jägi


----------



## Zoda (23. Mai 2006)

ihr seit soooooooooooooooo fies, ihr macht die voll lustigen touren und ich sitz zu hause weil ich keine gabel habe.... 

naja ich hoffe doch mal das die gabel die nächsten tage kommt... bis denne


----------



## _torsten_ (23. Mai 2006)

Zoda schrieb:
			
		

> ihr seit soooooooooooooooo fies, ihr macht die voll lustigen touren und ich sitz zu hause weil ich keine gabel habe....


Was können wir dafür wenn du deine Gabel schrottest?  Solltest die neue mal mehr ins Gelände ausführen und nicht immer nur Straßen entlang düsen. Ich geb ja zu, da kommen unzählige Kilometer zusammen aber Berge, Täler, Wurzeln und all so´n Zeug machen auch Spaß ...


----------



## Zoda (24. Mai 2006)

_torsten_ schrieb:
			
		

> Was können wir dafür wenn du deine Gabel schrottest?  Solltest die neue mal mehr ins Gelände ausführen und nicht immer nur Straßen entlang düsen. Ich geb ja zu, da kommen unzählige Kilometer zusammen aber Berge, Täler, Wurzeln und all so´n Zeug machen auch Spaß ...



jo jo ich weiß.... ich glaube das hat die skareb eben nicht mitgemacht... ich hoff doch mal das morgen der ganze neue schrunz da ist und ich das ganze nen bissel auf der straße spazierenfahren kann bis der wald wieder trocken ist... 

mal schauen...


----------



## Zoda (10. Juni 2006)

am samstag abend werden die geländeschlappen wiedr draufgezogen und dann gehts ab... mal schauen, von erfurt zum richheimer, nach kranichfeld, stiefelburg nd dann über den richheimer zurück... schätze mal so 80 km... werde schätzungweise um 12 losfahren... treffpunkt wäre an der thüringenhalle... wenn jemand bock hat kann er sich ja anschließen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chaos_inc (11. Juni 2006)

Wir ( Frau kommt mit ! ) fahren um 10 Uhr los. Gemäßigtes Tempo über die Suhlequelle nach Klettbach, Stiefelburg und dann mal sehen. Ziel ist irgendwann zwischen 1 und 2 am riechheimer Berg!

Wenn wir schon nicht zusammen fahren, dann treffen wir uns halt da!

Ansonsten: Treffpunkt 10 Uhr Schinkelstraße 6


----------



## Falko1_de (13. Juni 2006)

wir (haben es zu spät gelesen) sind hier im saale-holzland rumgegondelt und haben euch weder gesehen noch gerochen ...


----------



## Zoda (13. Juni 2006)

wenn ihrgendjemand bock hat mitzukommen ich fahr am sonntag zur schmücke, wenn das wetter einigermaßen passt... länge ca 100 km höchstens 110, und ca 1000 hm... abfahrt ist um 12 an den domstufen..


----------



## Quambo (13. Juni 2006)

Hm, da bin ich bestimmt dabei. Meld mich dann vorher nochmal. Bis denn.


----------



## klemmi (15. Juni 2006)

Gibt´s eigentlich den Torsten noch? Es is hier in letzter Zeit echt ganz schön ruhig um euch geworden...


----------



## _torsten_ (16. Juni 2006)

klemmi schrieb:
			
		

> Gibt´s eigentlich den Torsten noch? Es is hier in letzter Zeit echt ganz schön ruhig um euch geworden...


... ja den gibt´s noch. Nur hat er im Moment wenig Zeit außerdem fährt er morgen nach Biesenrode zum MTB-Marathon.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Benji (16. Juni 2006)

na dann viel glück und vorallem spaß!

mfg der b


----------



## Madt (16. Juni 2006)

genau...viel glueck auch von mir...und denk dran wenns net ganz zum sieg reicht...hauptsache spaß!


----------



## Zoda (17. Juni 2006)

also wer morgen mitkommen will, das wetter wird sicher bombig, also VIEL zu trinken mitnehmen (mehr als 2 liter)... treffpunkt ist da der domplatz als volksfestspilwiese herhalten muss das Radhaus mit D nicht mit T das ist der Radladen am domplatz und das ganze um 12 Uhr... hoffe das en paar leute mitkommen... bis denne


----------



## XtCRacer (18. Juni 2006)

Ich bin Dabei kann aber etwas später werden da ich mit dem Auto komme. 
Danke afs warten.

MfG XtCRacer


----------



## geniusrc10 (18. Juni 2006)

war von euch jemand in tabarz zum marathon?
wie sind eure platzierungen?
gruß


----------



## mtb-christian (19. Juni 2006)

Ich war am Start. Bin 7. PLatz über 1 Runde gewurden. Ich hatte eigentlich mehr vor gehabt (zumindest distanzmäßig) aber mir ging es ziemlich in der Magengegend rum, was heisst ging, ist immer noch der Fall. Hätte ich nicht 40 Eier hingelegt, wäre ich wohl gar nicht an den Start gegangen. Wie ist es bei dir gelaufen?


----------



## geniusrc10 (19. Juni 2006)

mtb-christian schrieb:
			
		

> Ich war am Start. Bin 7. PLatz über 1 Runde gewurden. Ich hatte eigentlich mehr vor gehabt (zumindest distanzmäßig) aber mir ging es ziemlich in der Magengegend rum, was heisst ging, ist immer noch der Fall. Hätte ich nicht 40 Eier hingelegt, wäre ich wohl gar nicht an den Start gegangen. Wie ist es bei dir gelaufen?



bis auf einen plattfuß sehr gut.
5. platz auf der mittleren runde.


----------



## Benji (19. Juni 2006)

herzlichen glückwunsch ihr beiden. mensch soweit vorn hätte ich nicht gedacht. hab gedacht da ist die übelste elite am start und die strecke noch sackschwer.
ich war ja in holzhau, hab da mit matsch den 6. belegt, war ne ganz gelungene veranstaltung, bloß die strecke war der oberhammer, sowas von wurzelig das man mit dem hardtail echt übel zu kampfen hatte. martn hat mit seinem kamerad sogar die 4h singlespeed wertung gewonnen und somit die inofizielle sächsiche meisterschaft geholt und das ganz ungefedert !!!!

mfg der b


----------



## XtCRacer (20. Juni 2006)

Hätten einige von euch Bock die 24h Stunden in Ilmenau zu fahren?

MfG XtCRacer


----------



## tvaellen (20. Juni 2006)

Bock schon, aber keine Körner 

Im Ernst: wann und wo ist das ? gibt es eine Homepage ?
Vielleicht fahre ich als Zuschauer hin. Selber fahren geht im Moment noch nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Benji (21. Juni 2006)

antun würde ich mir das schon, aber ob es in den terminplan paßt weiß ich nicht, weil ich halt auch noch keine ausschreibung gesehn hab, auch noch nicht danach geschaut hab, prinzipiell wäre das sicher mal ne schöne sache, aber wie gesagt der termin muss stimmen.

mfg der b

edith: die neugier hat gesiegt: www.ironhill24.de 
         es ist übringens in oberhof am 29./30.juli, und eine woche später ist ebm in seiffen und das wird 
         das sicher nix bei mir.


----------



## Zoda (21. Juni 2006)

bock hätte ich schon, nur die kosten, die kosten... weiviel kostet das und willst du da alleine hin oder willst du ein "team" aufmachen...


----------



## XtCRacer (21. Juni 2006)

Ich habe heute mit meinen Komilitonen gequatscht und die sagen es fällt aus .
@ Bennji wenn du allerdings nach Seifen fährst hätte ich interesse.

MfG XtCRacer


----------



## Benji (21. Juni 2006)

also mitfahrgelegenheit? ich kann dir dazu leider keine zusage geben, weil ich da noch kein plan hab wie ich das fahrtechnisch mache. kann sein das ich fahre oder jemand anders, wo ich dann mitfahre. wenn ich fahren sollte, kann man ja nochmal abquatschen.

mfg der b


----------



## XtCRacer (21. Juni 2006)

ne ich meint nur so.

MfG


----------



## Benji (24. Juni 2006)

was meinste mit nur so? willste da auch mitfahren? ich war letztes jahr schonmal dort, war meine marathon premiere, war supergeil, bis auf das wetter.

mfg der b


----------



## XtCRacer (25. Juni 2006)

Ja eventuell möchte ich mitfahren weis es aber noch nicht genau.


----------



## Falko1_de (27. Juni 2006)

auch ein hübsches stück rennsteig
gucksdu


----------



## Falko1_de (30. Juni 2006)

super 88 Stützer-/Steinbach

Training am 8./9.Juli? gucksdu


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## XtCRacer (30. Juni 2006)

Habe leider kein Bike und Prüfung.

MfG Alex


----------



## Falko1_de (30. Juni 2006)

wir sind vielleicht schon *freitag, (7.) 16:00* mit phiro in steinbach-8 ausprobieren und bleiben dann oben, um samstag die super8 in frauenwald zu testen


----------



## Zoda (3. Juli 2006)

moinsen... gibts hier jemand der nichts zu tun hat und bock auf vormittagstouren im >100km format zu fahren... wenn ja kann sich derjenige mal hier melden... am sontag oder am samstag hab ich vor mit nem kumpel zum inselsberg zu fahren, dann zur schmücke und dann zurück nach erfurt... dürfte so ca 160 km werden... zum inselsberg gehts leider 50 km straße, dann 50-60 km rennsteig und zurück gera-radwanderweg... wenn jemand bock hat soll er sich melden.. startpunkt ist der domplatz startzeit ist 8:00 Uhr

bis denne


----------



## XtCRacer (3. Juli 2006)

Ich kann leider nicht aber die Tuor könne wir in 3 Wochen vieleicht nochmla machen?

MfG XtCRacer


----------



## Zoda (3. Juli 2006)

die tour werde ich sicherlich noch das ein oder andere mal fahren...


----------



## _torsten_ (4. Juli 2006)

Ich war gestern Abend zu einer (kurzen) Feierabendtour unterwegs. Hat Riesenspaß gemacht und man sollte das öfter tun. Vor allem bei dem Wetter und dem schönen Sonnenuntergang, dem man vom Riechheimer betrachten kann. Am Ende waren es 35 km, ca. 585 hm, 2 Std Fahrzeit und viel Spaß.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _torsten_ (5. Juli 2006)

Heute um 17.30 Uhr will Frank Marini die Bike-Marathon-Strecke vorstellen. Treffpunkt dafür ist 17:30 Uhr an der Leichtathletikhalle (LAH). 

Zitat aus dem Newsletter: "wer mitfahren will am Mittwoch, packt besser ne große Trinkflasche mit ein"


----------



## Großmütterchen (5. Juli 2006)

_torsten_ schrieb:
			
		

> Heute um 17.30 Uhr will Frank Marini die Bike-Marathon-Strecke vorstellen. Treffpunkt dafür ist 17:30 Uhr an der Leichtathletikhalle (LAH).
> 
> Zitat aus dem Newsletter: "wer mitfahren will am Mittwoch, packt besser ne große Trinkflasche mit ein"




also das kommt ja überraschend...aber ich hatte eh vor heut abend bissl zu fahren. also ich bin dabei.

kann mir eigentlich mal jemand sagen, warum ich den newsletter nicht bekomme und warum http://www.mountainbike-erfurt.de/ nicht zu erreichen ist. hab ich irgendwas verpaßt???


----------



## Benji (5. Juli 2006)

http://www.mtb-erfurt.de versuchs doch mal da!

mfg der b


----------



## Zoda (10. Juli 2006)

dann schreib ich hier mal wieder was rein...

also wer lust und laune hat, ich fahre jeden tag (sofern das wetter einigermasen mitspielt und ich nicht total fertig vom vortag bin) um 19:00 uhr von der thüringenhalle aus ne schöne abendrunde von ca 25-50 km je nach lust und laune... wenn ich nicht fahre schreibe ich das hier rein...

(heute noch nicht, aber ab morgen)

bis denne


----------



## Zoda (11. Juli 2006)

mittwoch wird nix erst wieder donnerstag... wenn emand mitkommen will sollte er das bitte hier reinschreiben, weil ich dann nicht unnütz da oben warten muss...


----------



## Falko1_de (14. Juli 2006)

hat samstag vielleicht jemand lust mit _*georgstraith*_am rennsteig gucksdu


----------



## chaos_inc (4. August 2006)

So, tach Leutz!

Am Sonntag steht eine gemütliche Runde an. Ziel ist der Mittagstisch auf´m Riechheimer
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Anfahrt über Stiefelburg, Abfahrt demnach so gegen 10, halb 11





Kilometerleistung um die 35, Kategorie Anfänger mit viel Forstautobahn.
Bisher gemeldet, meine bessere Hälfte und meine Wenigkeit!

Alternativ könnte man auch mal das Restaurant Schnitzler am Domplatz anfahren, wäre dann halt mehr für abends!

Grüße, 
Katja und Timo


----------



## Predator_Jo (18. August 2006)

Hallo zusammen

ich bin am Wochenende mal wieder in Erfurt und ich hab vor mein Bike mitznehmen.

Ist schon was geplant für Sa oder So? Hatte eigentlich vor beide Tage eine kleine Runde zu drehen ( also wirklich klein wegen schlechten Trainingszustand ). Hat jemand Lust? Bin Zeitlich ungebunden.

Wenn es nat. wie aus Eimern schüttet werde ich mich wol nicht aufraffen können, aber zumindest Sa soll das wetter ja halbwegs werden...


----------



## chaos_inc (19. August 2006)

Heute sieht schlecht  aus, leider keine Zeit.
Aber morgen sollte eigentlich kein problem sein!
Passendes Wetter vorrausgesetzt!


----------



## Madt (19. August 2006)

wenns ne kleine runde ist komm ich auch mit..hab morgen zeit....meldet euch nochmla wegen treffpunkt etc.

koennte aba sein das ich vorzeitig aufgeben muss weil ich wohl ne sehnenentzuendung im linken knie hab...mla sehn wies morgen aussieht....hab ich schon seit 2 wochen X_x


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Predator_Jo (19. August 2006)

Hallo zusammen

ich dachte wirklich nur an was kleines, wie gesagt, bin völlig ausser Form.

Zeitpunkt kann ich nun doch erst nachmittags so ab 14:00 bis 14:30. pflichtessen mit Oma...  

Aber ich will mal nicht meckern sollte eh nur 2 bis max 2,5 stunden gehen das ganze.

Wenn jemand mit möchte , ich würd sagen ich bin so gegen 14:30 an der Thüringenhalle. Werd aber morgen nochmal hier rein schauen, ob sich was ergibt...
( Vielleicht kann ich mich ja auch um das Essen drücken )


----------



## Madt (19. August 2006)

oki doki...komm ich wohl vorbeigeschneit....obwohl es ja schon den ganzen abend lang ergibig regnet 

also..sollte es morgen net regnen bin ich dabei...ich steh aba erst um 10 auf..also bitte net vor um 11 treffen


----------



## chaos_inc (20. August 2006)

Sorry, ich hatte ganz vergessen, dass in Tabarz Downhill iss!!!
Also ich bin dann in Tabarz!


----------



## Madt (20. August 2006)

@ Jo
wo wolltest du denn lang fahren...drehn wir durchn wald oda faehrst du eher straße...weil ich eigendlich nicht unbedingt mit 25 kmh ueber die straße cruisen will


----------



## Madt (20. August 2006)

soso....wo warste denn?...ich hab bis 14.45 gewartet und bin schlussendlich mit nem freund trails jagen gewesen


----------



## Predator_Jo (20. August 2006)

Ja sorry,

ich konnte mich nach dem recht verspäteten Essen ( ne ziemlich fettige ente ) und dem unbeständigen wetter nicht mehr aufraffen.

sorry nochmal dafür, ich hoffe ihr hattet trotzdem spass. das nächste mal werd ich mich nicht drücken versprochen.


----------



## Falko1_de (6. September 2006)

Am 16. in Frauenwald/Stützerbach geht was


----------



## Madt (7. September 2006)

hiho,
das wetter ist genial und das wochenende steht vor der tuer...
wer da net biken geht ist doch selber schuld!
wie waers also mit ner tour am samstag oda sonntag?
sagt einfach mal wohin und wer alles mitkommen moechte...wuerd mich auf euch alle freuen *zu torsten, großmuetterchen, mcleod, zoda, .... schiel*


----------



## Zoda (7. September 2006)

jo mal schauen ne... nen bisschen planlos in dem wald bei kranichfeld rumheizen, neue trails finden... ich bin sicher dabei wenn hier was geht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Madt (8. September 2006)

mh....ok...bis jez sin wir nur 2....sagen wir so sonntag um 11 an der thueringenhalle?


----------



## Zoda (9. September 2006)

um 11??? können wir nicht um 12 machen?


----------



## Madt (9. September 2006)

ok...sagen wir um 12


----------



## Zoda (9. September 2006)

ok


----------



## Madt (10. September 2006)

morgen zoda,
du ich muss leider heute absagen.
hab mir heute frueh beim joggen dermaßen meine fueße versaut das ich jez mit unzaehligen blasen und pflastern rumlaufe und mich net mehr in ein paaar schuhe zwengen kann ohne eldendige schmerzen zu erleiden.
tut mir echt leid.
vll kannste ja noch robert fuer ne tour begeistern


----------



## Falko1_de (13. September 2006)

georgstraith schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> Ihr hattet jetzt das WE Zeit zum überlegen, Treffpunkt Frauenwald Sportplatz. Zeitpunkttechnisch bitte ich um Vorschläge, wann es losgehen soll.
> 
> Grüsse vom Rennsteig georgstraith


ich hab schon geantwortet, wer noch? ---->


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zoda (16. September 2006)

am samstag also heute, um drei an der thüha, nen schönes 50 km ründchen... wer bock hat kommt mit bisher sind wir zu zweit...


----------



## Zoda (30. September 2006)

na leutz, geht was am WE? ich wollte mal in richtung wanderselbener gleiche schauen, da soll es einige seeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeehr kranke abfahrten geben... hat irgendjemand bock sich anzuschließen, wir werden sicher nicht drumrum kommen viel straße zu fahren, aber ich schätze mal es wird sich lohnen... ich kann allerdings nichts versprechen, ich fahr da selber das erste mal hin, wer also bock hat einen spähtrupp alla neue treils braucht das labnd zu bilden, der soll sich bitte hier melden... ich würde mal sagen das wir uns am sonntag um 11 auf die socken machen, treffpunkt wäre der domplatz...


----------



## _torsten_ (14. Oktober 2006)

Wann?        Sonntag, 15.10.2006 - 11:00 Uhr
Wo?           Bahnhofsunterführung - Südportal (Stadtparkseite)
Wohin?       Richtung Westen und dann immer gerade aus - und natürlich zurück
Wie lang?    55 km
Wie hoch?   400 hm


----------



## Falko1985 (14. Oktober 2006)

ich bin dabei!


----------



## Angie_EF64 (14. Oktober 2006)

Wenn ich nicht pünktlich da bin, braucht ihr nicht warten ). Dann war ich nicht rechtzeitig vom Zwiebelmarkt zurück.
Grüße aus EF, Angela.


----------



## XtCRacer (23. Oktober 2006)

So hier sin ddie von Christain gewünschen Höhenprofile:

Tour Inselsberg Schmücke:




Sankt Wendel Marathon:




Erfurt Martathon:


----------



## mtb-christian (23. Oktober 2006)

Wow, hast es ja tatsächlich geschafft. Hättest es mir zwar auch per PN schicken können aber so kommt der Erfurt-Thread wenigstens mal wieder nach "oben". Dann danke nochmal und ich meld mich wegen Wochenende.

Bis dann und noch ne angenehme Woche.


----------



## Falko1_de (7. November 2006)

as wetter ist dch prima!
*mittagspause in bad berka - mit halbschuh zur stiefelburg*


----------



## Falko1_de (18. Dezember 2006)

frohe weihnachten


----------



## Falko1_de (31. Dezember 2006)

für 2007


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## XtCRacer (18. Januar 2007)

Gibts in Erfurt auch noch Biker meldet euch mal.


----------



## Madt (5. März 2007)

soo...*wiederbeleb*...samstag haett ich lust und zeit eine entspannte tour zum riechheimer und vll auch weiter zu drehen...wer will darf auch gerne vorausfahren und den weg bestimmen.

mfg mart


----------



## Zoda (12. März 2007)

einen wunderschönen guten tag die damen und herren der bikerfraktion rund um erfurt, ich wollte mal fragen ob hier der ein oder andere ist der bock hat am samstag abend einen schönen nightride zu machen... ich dachte so an riechheimer+x... wer bock hat bitte hier melden... eine edison 10 zur sichtverbesserung ist auf jeden fall dabei....


----------



## _torsten_ (13. März 2007)

Zoda schrieb:


> einen wunderschönen guten tag die damen und herren der bikerfraktion rund um erfurt, ich wollte mal fragen ob hier der ein oder andere ist der bock hat am samstag abend einen schönen nightride zu machen... ich dachte so an riechheimer+x... wer bock hat bitte hier melden... eine edison 10 zur sichtverbesserung ist auf jeden fall dabei....



EINE?! D.h. also dass du alleine fahren willst?  Oder willst du diese EINE immer mal wechslen?  

Aber zu deiner Frage. Nein, ich habe keine Lust. Außerdem bin ich am kommenden WE nicht in Erfurt, sondern in Radebeul.

Bist du jetzt wieder im Lande? Oder nur auf Urlaub?


----------



## Zoda (13. März 2007)

nur auf urlaub... naja eine, das is meine, wenn noch jemand eine hat soll er die bitte auch mitbringen...


----------



## tvaellen (14. März 2007)

Ich meld mich auch hier mal wieder. 
Samstag abend/nacht bin ich aber nicht dabei. Zum einen mag ich Nightrides nicht so sehr (Angsthase  ) zum anderen bin ich mit dem Possenlauf genug ausgelastet. 

Gruss
Tvaellen


----------



## _torsten_ (14. März 2007)

tvaellen schrieb:


> ... zum anderen bin ich mit dem Possenlauf genug ausgelastet.


Viel Erfolg und vor allem viel Spaß!


----------



## Falko1_de (18. Dezember 2007)

Falko1_de schrieb:


> frohe weihnachten


ich wiederhole mich


----------



## Falko1_de (29. Dezember 2007)

für 2008


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Falko1_de (8. Mai 2008)

kommt ihr samstag 10.00 nach arnstadt probemarathonen?


----------



## _torsten_ (8. Mai 2008)

Falko1_de schrieb:


> kommt ihr samstag 10.00 nach arnstadt probemarathonen?


Nö, bin Samstag im Büro arbeiten.


----------



## Zoda (7. September 2008)

wie siehts denn aus wollt ihr hier mal wieder was starten oder seit ihr in alle himmelsrichtungen verweht?

wie siehts denn am 14.09.2008 aus hat da jemand bock nen ründchen zu drehen, muss mein neues gefährt nen bissel bewegen

bis denn


----------



## _torsten_ (7. September 2008)

Zoda schrieb:


> wie siehts denn aus wollt ihr hier mal wieder was starten oder seit ihr in alle himmelsrichtungen verweht?
> 
> wie siehts denn am 14.09.2008 aus hat da jemand bock nen ründchen zu drehen, muss mein neues gefährt nen bissel bewegen
> 
> bis denn



Moin Zoda,

nun ist es also fertig, das LV!  
Also am 14.09. geht´s nicht. Da veranstaltet die Radscheune eine Tour in den Thür.Wald auf´s Schloss Tenneberg. Da fahren Großmütterchen und ich mit. Komm doch auch mit. Du musst dich allerdings bei Klaus in der Radscheune "anmelden". Die Jungs dort müssen das wegen Mittag wissen.


----------



## Zoda (7. September 2008)

naja was heißt fertig, es fährt, und das gut, aber die laufräder sind halt noch nicht drinnen, weil die einzelteile noch net da sind... übrigens hats das marin zum teufel gejagd, hat den ramen am ausfallende kettenstrebe durchgebrochen... ja es tut mir leid... muss mal in der radscheune vorbeischaun, vielleicht komm ich ja mit, 

wie wärs denn ansonsten mit samstag?


----------



## _torsten_ (7. September 2008)

Zoda schrieb:


> wie wärs denn ansonsten mit samstag?


Samstag bin ich zu 99,99% arbeiten und kann dann erst kurzfristig entscheiden ob und was ich am Nachmittag machen kann.

Schade mit deinem MARIN. Und es gibt hier keinen MARIN-Händler mehr.  Können die Jungs vom Talknoten da nix machen? Mein MARIN befindet sich übrigens in Leipzig bei meinem Sohn. Er hat sein MARIN um einen Ampelmast gewickelt  und da man ja eh nur mit einem Rad fahren kann ... 

Bist du jetzt wieder dauerhaft in Erfurt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zoda (7. September 2008)

ich bin seit diesem mona wieder zivilist und nicht mehr bundi, bin aber ab oktober in jena zum studieren... mal schaun wieviel garantie die auf ihre rahmen geben da kann man eventuell noch nen neuen rahmen abstauben, auch wenn der lange nicht so schön ist wie mein alter...


----------



## tvaellen (10. September 2008)

@ Zoda
falls du dich Samstags langweilst 

zum einen gibt es den "Marathon" in Neustadt/Harz
(ist kein richtiger, sondern ein Einzelzeitfahren);
dort werde ich aller Voraussicht nach teilnehmen

Zum anderen findet in Friedrichroda ein Bergziegenrennen statt,
da fahren die Teilnehmer -auch als Einzelzeitfahren-
mit dem MTB die Bob- und Rodelbahn hoch.


----------



## Zoda (15. September 2008)

wie schauts denn dieses WE bei euch aus?

@ Torsten: ich hab mir nen Team Issue Rahmen von 2004 in der E-Bucht ersteigert, vÃ¼r knappe 170 â¬ nen gut erhaltenen rahmen da kann man eigentlich net meckern, das wichtigste ich hab bald wieder nen marin....


----------



## _torsten_ (16. September 2008)

Zoda schrieb:


> wie schauts denn dieses WE bei euch aus?


Meine nächsten beiden WE sind verplant. Da geht nichts mit Rad fahren.



Zoda schrieb:


> ich hab mir nen Team Issue Rahmen von 2004 in der E-Bucht ersteigert


Was ist denn das für einer? Ist der auch schon mit dieser hellblau-weißen Lackierung? Wer baut denn das rad zusammen, die Jungs von Nordrad? Auf alle Fälle wünsche ich dir viel Glück und immer genug Luft zwischen Boden und Felge.


----------



## Zoda (16. September 2008)

das 04er hatte nen komplett hellblauen rahmen mit orangenen decals also nichts mit weiß...


----------



## _torsten_ (10. Oktober 2008)

Am Sonntag, den 12.10.2008, startet um 10.00 Uhr am Erfurter Hauptbahnhof (W.-Brandt-Platz) eine Tour über die 3 Gleichen und Arnstadt. Wer also Zeit und Lust hat ist gerne willkommen. Geplante Länge ca. 65 km und ca. 750 hm. Strecke geht an der Thüringehalle vorbei. Man kann also dort "einsteigen" und mitfahren. Ist für Leute die mit dem Auto anreisen ein guter Parkplatz.


----------



## Zoda (11. Oktober 2008)

ich bin dabei...


----------



## Zoda (12. Oktober 2008)

war eine sehr geile tour wer nicht dabei war hat was verpasst...


----------



## Steffen (12. Oktober 2008)

Es war sehr angenehm mit Euch allen! Die Strecke war wunderschön, für mich waren viele neue Wege dabei.
Dank an Torsten für die Einladung.


----------



## _torsten_ (12. Oktober 2008)

@Steffen, ich wusste ja gar nicht, dass du hier angemeldet bist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zoda (5. März 2009)

pust, staub runterpusten und aus der verrottung retten...

so jungs und mädels in und um erfurt, wie siehts denn aus hat jemand irgendwan mal wieder ne tour zu starten, ich wär dabei...


----------



## _torsten_ (6. März 2009)

Na dann mach doch mal einen Vorschlag. Vllt findet sich ja der eine oder andere. Auch wenn ich nicht daran glaube. Die Jungs sind in alle Winde verweht. Dich ja nun nach J. 

Was macht eigentlich der Chaos_Inc.? Wie ich hörte ist er Papa geworden.   
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Und Ende März soll´s eine Vorabmarathonrunde vom Kyffhäuser-Berglauf geben.


----------



## tvaellen (6. März 2009)

Bin auch noch da.  Alte Säcke werden so schnell nicht mehr weggeweht 

Habe letztes WE das Rennrad ausgepackt, lief sehr ordentlich. Das habe ich in dieser Form nicht erwartet, da ich diesen Winter mal wieder fast nur Ergometer und Stadtrad gefahren bin. Dieses WE geht bei mir nix, aber ab nächster Woche stehe ich im Prinzip wieder zur Verfügung. 

Wofür ich btw. mal Werbung machen will, sind die Touren der Beichlinger Gruppe
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=261026
Bin inzwischen dreimal bei denen mitgefahren und kann das sehr empfehlen. Das Gebiet bei der Hohen Schrecke bietet einiges und die Tourguides kennen sich wirklich aus. Allein die 20 km Anreise mit PKW oder Bahn sind lästig.


----------



## Zoda (6. März 2009)

mhh dann mach ich mal nen vorschlag wenn das wetter wieder für waldtouren da is... bei dem wetter beweg ich mich lieber auf der straße, und da wollen eh immer nur wenige mitkommen...


----------



## _torsten_ (6. März 2009)

tvaellen schrieb:


> Bin auch noch da.  Alte Säcke werden so schnell nicht mehr weggeweht


Na nun übertreib mal nicht. Schließlich bin ich der alte Sack bei uns beiden.



tvaellen schrieb:


> Wofür ich btw. mal Werbung machen will, sind die Touren der Beichlinger Gruppe
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=261026





kaffeezombie schrieb:


> ... jeden Samstag in Beichlingen , Eingang des Bades 10 Uhr. ...


Darüber hatte wir ja schon mal gesprochen. Interessant klingt das schon, nur samstags ist bei mir fast nie möglich.



Zoda schrieb:


> mhh dann mach ich mal nen vorschlag wenn das wetter wieder für waldtouren da is


Mach mal. 


Zoda schrieb:


> bei dem wetter beweg ich mich lieber auf der straße, und da wollen eh immer nur wenige mitkommen...


Kann man so nicht sagen. Ich fahre auch schon ab und an mal über befestigte Radwege. Nur die Straßen sind wegen Verkehr und Qualität nicht unbedingt meine Vorzugslösung. Außerdem besitze ich kein Pinarello (zum Tvaellen schiel ... ).


----------



## Zoda (9. März 2009)

so leutz war heut ne runde im steiger unterwegs, es war teilweise schlammig aber keine wirklich großen schlampfützen mehr, bin nen bissel rungerutshct und natürlich auch nen bissel dreckig geworden, aber es war GEIL wald ist so viel geiler als dumm straße fahrn... wer hat bock am sonntag nen ruhiges ründchen zum riechheimer zu fahrn? ich würde sagen wir fahrn um 10 los und treffen uns auf dem bahnhofsplatz bzw. oben an der thürignenhalle um 10:15 damit wir die leutz die von auserhalb kommen auch mitnehmen können... wer würde denn mitkommen, ich garnatiere allerdings nicht dafür das das bike sauber bleibt...

greetz zoda


----------



## tvaellen (9. März 2009)

KLingt gut. Wills noch nicht 100%ig versprechen, aber ich denke, nächsten Sonntag habe ich Zeit.


----------



## _torsten_ (10. März 2009)

Zoda schrieb:


> so leutz war heut ne runde im steiger unterwegs, es war teilweise schlammig aber keine wirklich großen schlampfützen mehr, bin nen bissel rungerutshct und natürlich auch nen bissel dreckig geworden...


Dem kann ich zustimmen, ich war gestern auch ein paar Minuten im Steiger unterwegs. Allerdings gehen die Trails noch nicht wirklich und ich denke, dass das auch noch eine Weile dauern wird.



Zoda schrieb:


> wer hat bock am sonntag nen ruhiges ründchen zum riechheimer zu fahrn? ...


Grundsätzlich eine gute Idee. Ich werde aber erst am Samstag entscheiden ob ich mitfahre.


----------



## _torsten_ (14. März 2009)

Bei mir wird´s morgen nichts. Bin gesundheitlich nicht fitt. 
Viel Spaß!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zoda (15. März 2009)

sry leute aber das wird heute wohl ins wasser fallen, bzw wasser würde auf uns fallen wenn wir losfahrn...


----------



## Zoda (19. März 2009)

die wahrscheinlichkeit das es diesen sonntag nicht regnet ist ja relativ hoch, die wälder werden relativ trocken sein, wer hat lust auf nen ründchen?


----------



## tvaellen (20. März 2009)

Fahre morgen Possen mit und will erst mal schauen, wie ich das "verdaue".
Im Prinzip hätte ich aber Zeit für eine kurze bis mittellange Runde. 

Würde mich morgen nachmittag mal kurz melden, dann könnte man ja sehen, ob und wo man sich ggfs. trifft.


----------



## tvaellen (21. März 2009)

Also das ginge morgen, wenn wir es nicht übertreiben. Beine sind im Moment zwar müde, aber bis morgen dürfte es wieder gehen.
Falls es bei dir passt, schick mir eine pm


----------



## Zoda (26. März 2009)

so guys, wer hat bock am sonntag sein fahrrad mal so richtig dreckig zu machen, ich wär dabei... treffpunkt is mir egal schlagt was vor...

auserdem wärs mal cool wenn wir wieder eine "regelmäßige" sonntagsrunde einführen also z.B. jeden sonntag um 11 an der thüha


----------



## Zoda (28. März 2009)

oha hier war wirklich schonmal mehr los...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tvaellen (28. März 2009)

Bei mir wird es morgen leider nix. Ich will morgen vormittag eine lange Rennradrunde fahren und beides wird mir zuviel.
Vielleicht nächsten Sonntag?


----------



## _torsten_ (28. März 2009)

Zoda schrieb:


> oha hier war wirklich schonmal mehr los...


 Ich habe dir doch gesagt, dass kaum noch jemand hier rein guckt.

Ich wollte morgen eigentlich nach Görsbach zu den Auebikern fahren, aber der Aufwand ist mir bei dem Wetter zu hoch, zumal jeweils ca. 1:20 Stunde Hin- und Rückfahrt dabei sind. 
Mal sehen, vllt fahre ich morgen mal den Gera-Radweg in Richtung Arnstadt, dann auf die Alteburg und weiter nach Siegelbach. Das ist aber abhängig wie´s Wetter aussieht und wie ich mich fühle ... Und dann denke ich, dass es nicht vor 10.00 oder 10.30 Uhr MESZ wird.


----------



## _torsten_ (29. März 2009)

tvaellen schrieb:


> Ich will morgen vormittag eine lange Rennradrunde fahren und beides wird mir zuviel.


Wie groß war deine RR-Runde heute? War dafür ja optimales Wetter heute. 
Ich war auf der Alteburg in ARN, dem Schneckchen und dem Kreuzchen und hatte mit ca. 57 km und 17 km/h ein gutes Tempo (für mich).






Blick vom Schneckchen in´s Geratal Richtung Süden.


----------



## Teddy (29. März 2009)

Hallo Torsten!

Wäre schön gewesen dich mal wieder zu sehen, denn bei den Auebikern und Bikerinen war das Wetter schön und lustig war es auch mal wieder und besser wie allein ist so einTrupp meiner Meinung nach auch.
Alf hat uns nach anfänglichen Schwirigkeiten gut geführt und zum Schluß für Andreas und hauptsächlich mich noch Lok gespielt so das wir unseren Zug noch bekommen, weil er zum Glück 4min später los ist.

Wenn bei mir nichts dazwischen kommt sehen wir uns am 18.04.

Gruß Teddy


----------



## _torsten_ (29. März 2009)

Teddy schrieb:


> Wäre schön gewesen dich mal wieder zu sehen, denn bei den Auebikern und Bikerinen war das Wetter schön und lustig war es auch mal wieder und besser wie allein ist so einTrupp meiner Meinung nach auch.


Wenn ich mir so das Foto mit euch vor dem Brunnen im Schlosshof ansehe, dann könnte ich mich hinterher ärgern. Ihr seid ja nicht mal dreckig - im Gegensatz zu mir. Aber frag den ohmtroll, ich hatte gestern Abend noch überlegt. Und das die Auebiker ein lustiges Völkchen sind weiß ich ... 



Teddy schrieb:


> Wenn bei mir nichts dazwischen kommt sehen wir uns am 18.04.


... als Auebiker?!


----------



## Teddy (29. März 2009)

_torsten_ schrieb:


> Ihr seid ja nicht mal dreckig
> 
> 
> ... als Auebiker?!



Ja als Auebiker

und das mit dem dreckig das täuscht, den selbst der Schaffner im Zug hat Mitleid mit uns als er die Räder gesehen hat. die Armen die die putzen dürfen


----------



## Zoda (31. März 2009)

so leutz, wer hat denn dieses wochenende lust die erfurter trails unsicher zu machen?


----------



## Zoda (5. August 2009)

so wie schauts aus bei den erfurtern, fährt da noch jemand oder sind die alle tot? ich will mal wieder in ner größeren gruppe auf den erfurter trails unterwegs sein! bin gerne für vorschlage offen...

wie siehts denn am sonntag um 11 uhr aus? wolln wir da mal ne tour starten?

bis denn

Greetz Zoda


----------



## chris_a4 (2. September 2009)

hallo.. da würde ich mich gern mal anschliessen.
komme auch aus erfurt und möchte gern in der gruppe das umland neu erkunden. gern auch mal auf dem rennsteig touren.

grüsse


----------



## QuasiNitro (2. September 2009)

Tach,

wenn es auch etwas früher los ginge wäre ich dabei.Bin Frühaufsteher...so zwischen 8 und 9Uhr fänd ich optimal.Habe auch einige Routen auf Lager :- )



Der Nitro


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chris_a4 (2. September 2009)

ja klar, frühs ist doch optimal.
was fährst denn so für strecken? ich habe ein hardtail, also derbe abfahrten sind da tabu. und du?


----------



## Zoda (3. September 2009)

wann wollt ihr denn fahren? z.Z. sieht die wetterlage ja nicht allzu prall aus... ich würde mich euch sicher anschließen, ich bin zwar eher fürs gröbere weil ich da eher an meine grenzen komme, kenne aber auch genügend nomale abfahrten im bereich steiger riechheimer kranichfeld... abfahrtszeit wäre ich eher für um 10 als 9 allerdings könnte man da vllt auch nen kompromiss finden ...

Greetz zoda


----------



## _torsten_ (3. September 2009)

@Zoda, was hast du denn gemacht? Wobei ist das passiert?









Ich komme an diesem WE definitiv nicht mit auf eine Tour, wir fahren für eine Woche in die Alpen.


----------



## Teddy (3. September 2009)

@ torsten

wie du siehst sind Dellen im Rahmen in.  ich war nur Vorreiter eines neuen Trends

Gruß Stefan


----------



## Zoda (3. September 2009)

das war glaube ich  mein knie bei nem sturz in jena.... ach inzwischen seh ich sie gar nimmer ...

auserdem kann ich die delle ganz toll mit dreck ausspachteln ..


----------



## QuasiNitro (3. September 2009)

Tach.

Ob Fully oder Hardtail ist doch erst mal wurscht!Dann wird der Fahrstiel halt der Strecke angepaßt,gelle!

Meine Hausstrecke geht von Daberstedt,Niedernissa,Obernissa,Eichelborn Richtung Tonndorf hoch auf die Siefelsburg,rüber zum Richheimer und dann nach gusto zurück.Kann natürlich kombiniert werden nach Lust und Körnern...sind so 40-50km.

Wetter ist mir eigentlich schnuppe,wenn der Himmel nicht gerade extrem ins Gelände bricht ;- ) Nen bisschen Niesel finde ich sogar angenehm.Man sollte so ne Tour nicht an irgendwelchen Wetterprognosen festmachen.

Wie schon erwähnt,ist für mich 8Uhr Start optimal.Das halte ich schon seit Jahren am So so.
Trotzdem kann ich mich natürlich anpassen,aber nach 9 wird es mir einfach zu spät und es ist nicht mehr genug vom Tag übrig...

Was meint ihr?


Grüße vom Nitro


----------



## chris_a4 (17. September 2009)

quasinitro schrieb:


> Tach.
> 
> Meine Hausstrecke geht von Daberstedt,Niedernissa,Obernissa,Eichelborn Richtung Tonndorf hoch auf die Siefelsburg,rüber zum Richheimer und dann nach gusto zurück.Kann natürlich kombiniert werden nach Lust und Körnern...sind so 40-50km.
> 
> ...




wann solls denn mal zu dieser tour kommen??? bin dabei. nur wann???


----------



## QuasiNitro (18. September 2009)

Hey Cris,
normalerweise ist Sonntags 8Uhr Start bei mir in der Jenaer Straße.Hat in letzter Zeit ein wenig geschliffen.Wenn es diesen So paßt,würde ich mich morgen gegen Abend noch mal melden...wenn das für dich ok wäre.Es kommt event. noch ein Kollege mit,mal sehen.

Grüße Nitro


----------



## _torsten_ (7. November 2009)

Mein Vorschlag für *Sonntag, den 08.11.2009*:

*Treffpunkt:* 09:45 Uhr Willy-Brandt-Platz (Bahnhofsvorplatz)
*Abfahrt:* 10:00 Uhr (nicht 10:05 Uhr)
*Strecke: *Städtekette nach Weimar, Ilmradweg nach Kranichfeld, Erfurt über Riechheimer Berg
*Länge:* Korrektur 70 bis 75 km
*Höhe:* Korrektur 650 bis 700 hm
*Wichtig:* »Altherrenrunde« auf meist befestigten Wege und Straßen - kein Rennen - jeder fährt auf eigene Verantwortung.

... ich weiß, dafür braucht man eigentlich kein MTB. 

*Edit spricht:
Vergesst nicht das Licht! *


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tvaellen (7. November 2009)

hallo torsten, dieses Wochenende habe ich leider keine Zeit für so eine lange Tour. Mehr als 2 h habe ich morgen nicht zur Verfügung. Aber ein anderes Mal gerne.


----------



## _torsten_ (8. November 2009)

So, zurück. Das Ergebnis könnt ihr hier sehen. 
Irgenwie gibt´s zwischen meinem CicloTour und dem GPSies.com immer Differenzen. 




Aber egal, es hat Spaß gemacht und das Wetter war ja herrlich.


@Tvaellen, ich sag dir Bescheid.


----------



## _torsten_ (24. Februar 2010)

Zoda schrieb:


> wie siehts denn dieses we mit euch aus? hat jemand bock gemütlich 2-3 stunden zu radeln?


@Zoda, sag an:
# wann willst du fahren?
# wohin willst du fahren?
# wie willst du fahren?
# wie schnell willst du fahren?
Samstag könnte ggf. klappen, dass ich auch eine Runde fahren will.


----------



## Zoda (25. Februar 2010)

ich will so oft fahrn wie möglich, morgen nich da ich schon die letzten 3 tage gefahrn bin, also würde mir samstag gut passen...

wo: naja mir egal
wie: ich fahr liteville, auch auf der straße
Wie schnell: gaaaaaaaaaanz langsam... auf der straße bin ich momentan bei nen 18er schnitt über 3 stunden auf der straße, längere touren als 3 stunden gehn noch nich...


----------



## _torsten_ (25. Februar 2010)

Mein Vorschlag:
Treffpunkt am Samstag, um 11:00 Uhr auf dem Willy-Brandt-Platz und dann mit mittlerem Tempo östlich rund um Erfurt auf befestigten Feldwegen. Das sind ca. 40 - 45 km und sollte in 2½ Stunden zu machen sein. Trotz fehlender Fitness.


----------



## Zoda (25. Februar 2010)

östlich von erfurt, da bin ich selten unterwegs, von mir aus gern... dann bis samstag um 11 vorm bahnhof...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zoda (27. Februar 2010)

Torsten, lass mal bitte das bild von meinem schaltwerk hier raus, ich will das noch über garantie versuchen zu regeln, weil da ne stelle an der bruchstelle ist die ein bissel zu sehr nach materialfehler ausschaut...

wir müssen das demnächst nochmal probieren ohne unsere räder zu schrotten


----------



## _torsten_ (27. Februar 2010)

Zoda schrieb:


> wir müssen das demnächst nochmal probieren ohne unsere räder zu schrotten


Gerne!


----------



## Zoda (27. März 2010)

man man man, dieser fred hier is ja echt ne schlaftablette, das is echt schlimm... wer hat bock morgen ne runde zu fahrn (oder auch die ganze nächste woche)? strecke is mir egal, ich werd mich jetzt mal losmachen und schaun wie der steiger ausschaut...


----------



## Zoda (28. März 2010)

also, die trails im steiger sind größtenteils befahrbar, die wege zum riecheimer gehen auch, ist halt nur so als ob einen die ganze zeit jemand festhält... 

so wer kommt nächste woche mit, hier können doch nich nur arbeitende leute unterwegs sein...


----------



## Rahmenbrecher1 (4. April 2010)

moin auch!

Ich hab heute zwischen Autobahn Abfahrt Neudietendorf und Kornhochheim 2 Biker gesehen Es kann sein Das einer von beiden eine ESK- Windjacke anhatte und der andere hatte auf jeden Fall ne Specialized Jacke an!
Ich hab euch regelrecht beneidet und wie war eure Tour?


Mfg Marco


----------



## _torsten_ (5. April 2010)

Hallo Marco,

ich war weder der eine noch der andere.  
Eine ESK-Jacke? Ich wüsste nicht, dass es hier einen ES-Kader gibt und der Sketcher ist verreist. Allerdings kann´s aber sein, dass mal einer in fremden Revieren unterwegs ist.  
War das andere dann eine lila Spezialized-Jacke?  

Torsten.


----------



## Rahmenbrecher1 (5. April 2010)

nee Torsten die dürfte nur ich fahren!

Die die ich gesehen hab war rot weiss!
Ich konnte aber nix weiter erkennen da ich den Radlern unter einer Brücke begegnet bin und die Sichtverhältnisse entsprechend besch.... waren!

mfg Marco


----------



## magic^desire (2. Mai 2010)

hey zoda machen wir in 2 wochen den steiger wieder unsicher???

Lg magic


----------



## Hagitator (3. Mai 2010)

Hallöchen Erfurt-Biker,

nachdem mir auf meinen Fahrten im Steiger und um Erfurt ständig Bikegruppen begegnen und ich des alleinigen Fahrens langsam überdrüssig bin, stelle ich hier mal ein paar Fragen zu CC-Touren um Erfurt: 
1) Sind Mitfahrer auf euren Touren willkommen oder gibt es feste bzw. geschlossene Gruppen?
2) Falls ja, welches Leistungsniveau habt Ihr? Fahrtechnisch mache ich alles mit, konditionell bin ich leider nicht ganz auf der Höhe und eher als Anfänger zu bezeichnen.

Über eine gemeinsame Tour würde ich mich sehr freuen.

Beste Grüße
Hagitator


----------



## magic^desire (6. Mai 2010)

hmm na dann bin ab 17.05.10 wieder für ne nette runde zum buchen ;D

lg jane


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DocSnyderXC (11. Mai 2010)

ich bin grade am umziehen usw, aber ab juni hätte ich und evtl meine freundin auch wieder zeit für paar schöne touren. interessant wäre wirklich, wie hier so das niveau ist. zur zeit gehts mir da so wie Hagitator, technisch bin ich so langsam wieder auf meinem alten niveau, nur kondition muss ich wieder aufbauen.
würde mich auch freuen mal wieder in ner größeren gruppe zum biken!

Gruß Stefan


----------



## cappulino (12. Mai 2010)

Letzten Sonntag im Mai gibts wahrscheinlich wieder ne DIMB-Tour (www.dimb.de) der IG Thüringen => ab EF Richtung Riechheim/Hohenfelden, ggf. auch Richtung Ilmtal und zurück soweit vorhanden werden Trails eingebaut. Nähere Infos folgen...


----------



## Lovegun (27. Mai 2010)

servus,

wohne seit drei monaten hier in ef. vom bikeparadies jena hierher gezogen. unterschied wie tag und nacht.
war schon 2mal im steiger, biker hab ich da noch nie getroffen.
umso erfreulicher, daß es sie gibt.
im steiger wär ich für ne feierabend tour dabei. am wochenende ziehts mich eher nach jena oder in thüringer.
also, wo trefft ihr euch? wär dabei. 
falls jemand lust hat diesen sonntag biken zu gehen: gehe mit nem kumpel in thüringer wald biken. ecke oberhof, tambach/dietharz, friedrichroda etc. gestartet wird ab ef mit em zug.
also meldet euch!
grüße


----------



## uniique (27. Mai 2010)

cappulino schrieb:


> Letzten Sonntag im Mai gibts wahrscheinlich wieder ne DIMB-Tour (www.dimb.de) der IG Thüringen => ab EF Richtung Riechheim/Hohenfelden, ggf. auch Richtung Ilmtal und zurück soweit vorhanden werden Trails eingebaut. Nähere Infos folgen...



interessant, auch nach DIMB Regeln?


----------



## cappulino (27. Mai 2010)

uniique schrieb:


> interessant, auch nach DIMB Regeln?



Natürlich ... denn da hat auch der Teilnehmer was von, nicht nur der Guide ;-) konkreter Termin siehe unten http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=442602


----------



## magic^desire (27. Mai 2010)

uniique schrieb:


> interessant, auch nach DIMB Regeln?




kann das aus Erfahrung nur bestätigen  

mfg


----------



## uniique (28. Mai 2010)

hmmm da wirds wohl nix werden brauch ja noch immer nen Helm


----------



## Waldkauzz (31. Mai 2010)

Also ich bin auch immer für eine MountainbikeTour zu haben, wer will, macht sich bemerkbar.

MfG


----------



## magic^desire (1. Juni 2010)

uniique schrieb:


> interessant, auch nach DIMB Regeln?



mir ist da eingefallen... jeder der ein vernünftiger Biker ist hält sich ja schon mehr oder weniger an die Regeln der dimb... nur das man bei so einer tour dafür unterschreibt  das man es tut ... und sie einhält ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _torsten_ (1. Juni 2010)

magic^desire schrieb:


> ... nur das man bei so einer tour dafür unterschreibt  das man es tut ... und sie einhält ...



Hm?! 

Was genau passiert, wenn sich ein Teilnehmer nicht an die DIMB-Regeln hält? 

Wird dieser dann von der gemeinsamen Weiterfahrt ausgeschlossen? Kann ich mir schlecht vorstellen. Wie soll das umgesetzt werden, wenn er/sie einfach hinter der Gruppe (oder mittendrin) herfährt? 

Wird die gemeinsame Tour abgebrochen? D.h. aber, dass alle bestraft werden - frei nach dem Motto: »Einer für alle ...«

Oder muss dieser dann die anderen abwechselnd den Berg hoch ziehen?


----------



## magic^desire (2. Juni 2010)

genau so sieht es aus @ torsten  ... das ne gute Frage... hab mir da eigentlich keine Gedanken drüber gemacht... aber mal ne andere... warum sollte man vorsätzlich die regeln missachten? man hat sie ja unterschrieben oder ? dan sollte man sie auch kennen?er oder sie  hätte ja genau so gut sagen können das der/die jenige sich nicht damit einverstanden findet. und wäre dan halt die tour nicht mit gefahren.


----------



## _torsten_ (2. Juni 2010)

Meine Frage war nur hypothetisch. 
Stellt euch mal folgenden Fall vor: 10 Bikerinnen und Bikern trifft sich am vereinbarten Startort. Bis auf einen unterschreiben alle diesen Zettel mit den Regeln. Der eine will nicht. Warum auch immer. Die restlichen 9 fahren los. Der eine fährt nebenher. Er wird darauf hingewiesen, dass er nicht mitfahren darf. Aber wir sind ein freies Land und er fährt weiter mit. Um das aber zu verhindern müsste die Tour abgebrochen werden. 
Also was passiert? 

Aber eigentlich ist es egal. Wir haben Spaß auf unseren Touren - mit oder ohne unterschriebene Regeln ...


----------



## Lucky-Luke (2. Juni 2010)

...dann steigt einer der Biker ab und drückt seine gelbglühende Zigarre auf des bösen Buben Hinterreifens aus da wir ja nen freies Land sind! Rein hypothetisch.


----------



## _torsten_ (2. Juni 2010)

So etwa dachte ich mir das ...


----------



## uniique (2. Juni 2010)

das wäre dann aber wiederum Sachbeschädigung  übrigens hab ich schon erwähnt dass das Wochenende heiss wird? Werden bestimmt mal ne Runde am Paulinenturm drehen oder rund um den Stausee


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## magic^desire (2. Juni 2010)

fährt jemand zufällig auf die hori ? so am freitag vieleicht ?


----------



## uniique (2. Juni 2010)

wer ist die Hori?


----------



## cappulino (2. Juni 2010)

Hori = Horizontale Wanderweg Jena

@jane unter Berücksichtigung der Arbeitsverhältnisse wirds eng bei uns, ansonsten immer wieder gern.

@torsten & all others 
wer nebenher fährt wie ein freilaufender hund kommt sich blöd genug vor, sollte ihm was zustoßen *uuups* kann ich zwar nach meinem "können" selbstlos erste hilfe leisten, die anderen 9 aber auch ... und ich werd nicht dafür verklagt dass mein notfallmanagement nicht innerhalb der richtzeiten der tunnelfeuerwehr einen heli mit 2 pflastern sondern nur ausm rucksack zum ergebnis hat und dass dieser pleps nicht hingehört hat wenn man ihn vor einer gefahrenstelle gewarnt hat ... 

ich überlege auch schon ne weile nur noch "trainingsrunden" für vereinsmitglieder (dimb e.v.) anzubieten, kommt dem "racing team" gedanken doch gleich viel näher und ich muss mir über o.g. themen keinen kopf machen, dafür dass ich dies im sinne des mtb-sports und nicht als volksbelustigung durchführe ... dann hab ich mehr freizeit und kann auch viel entspannter schnella höha weita fahren ... oder ggf. nur auf nachfrage von bikern die mal was anderes fahren und erleben wollen als forumslaberei und waldautobahn und sich keinen "guide für einen tag" in ihrem heimrevier leisten können.

ganz im ernst? leider muss man sich heutzutage gegen alles möglich absichern, da gehören auch entsprechende teilnahmeregeln an veranstaltungen dazu, die es auch sicher schon in ähnlicher form bei den alten römern gab.

so ich geh mal meine kette schmieren und puls senken...

ps: fahrt wie ihr wollt! fahrt und hängt nicht die ganze woche hier im forum rum! live is to short!


----------



## magic^desire (2. Juni 2010)

cappulino schrieb:


> ps: fahrt wie ihr wollt! fahrt und hängt nicht die ganze woche hier im forum rum! live is to short!



das ist eine sehr sehr gute idee  ... ich finde anstatt sich den Kopf zu zerbrechen wie man eine solche Tour rouinieren kann, und damit missmut und angst bei den Verantwortungsträgern schührt. Sollte man sich lieber Positiv konditonieren. Und sich mal besser fragen wie aus den zig einzelfahrenden Bikern ne gemeinschaft wird, die sich dafür stark macht das wir auch in zukunft noch da fahren dürfen wo wir jetzt noch coole singeltrails finden.

Denn das ist der hintergrund für die Regeln. Wir halten uns an sie damit man uns nicht noch mehr einschrenkt...

In diesem Sinne ab morgen gehts mit dem Wetter bergauf, also let´s roll on ...


----------



## uniique (2. Juni 2010)

ja das mit dem Wetter hoffen wir doch alle, so nen Mistwetter wie die letzten Tage kann keiner gebrauchen. Spätestens Freitag gehts wieder aufs Bike, muss ja auch bissel braun werden


----------



## magic^desire (2. Juni 2010)

und anstatt nur an den regeln rum zu mekeln die scheinbar noch nicht viele gelesen haben...
DIMB Trail Rules

1. Fahre nur auf Wegen.
2. Hinterlasse keine Spuren.
3. Halte dein Mountainbike unter Kontrolle.
4. Respektiere andere Naturnutzer.
5. Nimm Rücksicht auf Tiere.
6. Plane im Voraus.

http://www.dimb.de/index.php?option=...d=17&Itemid=43
hier noch mal ausführlich für alle die mit den kurzen sachen nichts anfangen können

sind sie gelesen doch garnicht so gefährlich... oder sind sie es weil sie den nahmen "regeln" tragen ? dan denkt sie euch doch einfach als MACHT es in der hand zu haben sich für einen echt coolen sport ein zu setzen und aktiv zu agieren MAcht ist doch was tolles oder?
__________________


----------



## magic^desire (2. Juni 2010)

hau ich habe gesprochen ....


----------



## Zoda (3. Juni 2010)

schlagt euch, kratzt euch, gebt euch tiernamen...


----------



## uniique (3. Juni 2010)

nein sowas tun wir nicht, wir lassen lieber bei dem anderen die Luft ab oder bauen das Hinterrad aus


----------



## zwergy (3. Juni 2010)

Ich würde gerne an einer CC Tour teilnehmen, sagt einfach einen Termin.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zoda (4. Juni 2010)

wer hat morgen lust ne runde zu drehen, ich würd gern so gegen 12 an der thüha losfahrn... sagt bescheid...


----------



## Zoda (1. Juli 2010)

[TOUR]  Sonntag 04.07.2010 50-60 km 800-1200 hm

zum riechheimer kranichfeld wieder hoch zum riechheimer runter ins tal zur stiefelburg nach klettbach von da entweder nach erfurt oder noch nen kleines ründchen übern richheimer und dann zurück nach EF... wenn jemand bock hat kann er sich ja hier melden.

abfahrt 1100 an der thüringenhalle...

greetz manu


----------



## DocSnyderXC (1. Juli 2010)

hey manu!

kannst du auch schon am samstag, denn da würde ich mitkommen?!
sonntag geht leider bei mir nich...

gruß stefan


----------



## Lovegun (1. Juli 2010)

moin!
wär evtl auch dabei. würd aber wissen müssen, was masse ist. also sa oder so und uhrzeit?
grüße


----------



## Zoda (1. Juli 2010)

also mir wäre sonntag deutlich lieber weil ich die letzten drei tage 2000 hm auf ~130km gemacht hab und meine beine ganzschön tot sind...

also wie gesagt ich fahr die tour am sonntag um 1100 abfahrt an der thüringenhalle, tempo wird eher mittelmäßig, aber die trails werden gut sein ....

auserdem ist der termin schon wo anders eingetragen...


----------



## _torsten_ (17. November 2010)

Heute war das Wetter ja wieder etwas besser und zum WE soll´s noch freundlicher werden. Ich würde - entsprechendes Wetter vorausgesetzt - am Samstag eine Tour (!) fahren wollen. Abfahrt 11:00 Uhr am Herrenberg in Richtung Kranichfeld. Länge und Dauer sowie die Qualität der Wege werden vor Ort entschieden und festgelegt. Schließlich will ich ja weder im Schlamm versinken noch ein Schaltwerk einbüßen. 

Also weiter die Wettervorhersage beobachten.


----------



## Zoda (18. November 2010)

ich wäre dabei, nur das problem an erfurt ist die wege immer extrem schlammig sind, und das nicht nur einen tag... wir werden sehen...


----------



## _torsten_ (18. November 2010)

Zoda schrieb:


> nur das problem an erfurt ist die wege immer extrem schlammig sind


Das ist richtig. Deswegen als Ziel ja auch Kranichfeld. Und ich kann mir vorstellen, dass es nach den letzten Regentagen zum großen Teil auf festen Forstwegen entlang gehen muss und der Trailanteil recht klein wird.


----------



## Zoda (18. November 2010)

mal schaun wies wetter wird, gibts nicht einen besser definierten treffpunkt wie z.B. die Thüringenhalle?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _torsten_ (18. November 2010)

Zoda schrieb:


> gibts nicht einen besser definierten treffpunkt wie z.B. die Thüringenhalle?


Gab´s denn schon einen definierten Treffpunkt? Nö, oder?! 

Der Herrenberg ist doch groß ...  

Also konkret: Bei entsprechender Wetterlage Abfahrt am Samstag um 11:00 Uhr auf dem Lidl-Parkplatz in der Blücherstraße/Scharnhorststraße. 

Da muss ich nicht erst wieder vom Berg ´runter.


----------



## _torsten_ (19. November 2010)

Laut Wetterbericht soll´s ja morgen doch recht ordentlich werden. Könnte etwas wärmer werden. Aber zumindest soll´s trocken bleiben. 

Also, wir fahren morgen um 11:00 Uhr am Lidl-Parkplatz Scharnhorststraße los.


----------



## Zoda (19. November 2010)

ich wurde kurzfristig zum schüttchen backen einberufen, das wird bei mir wohl morgen nix, ich hoffe du musst nicht alleine fahrn...

Greetz Zoda


----------



## _torsten_ (20. November 2010)

Zoda schrieb:


> ich wurde kurzfristig zum schüttchen backen einberufen


Wann können wir kosten kommen? 




Zoda schrieb:


> ich hoffe du musst nicht alleine fahrn...


Mach dir mal deswegen keine Gedanken - ich bin ja schon groß und oft genug alleine gefahren.  Wir waren aber zu zweit. Peter mit dem VENTANA von Nordrad war mit. Am Ende waren es 67 km, 695 hm, 4:21 Std Fahrzeit und 17 Winterpokalpunkte.


----------



## _torsten_ (3. April 2011)

@zoda, dieser Trail 

[tourguide]330[/tourguide]

ist leider kein Trail mehr. Erst das Stück nach der letzten Wegkreuzung ist noch also solcher zu bewerten. Ich war dort und habe das ganze Drama gesehen, was die Waldraupen angerichtet haben. Aber wir Biker machen den Wald kaputt ...


----------



## Zoda (3. April 2011)

weiß ich, war im märz oder februar schon mal da hinten unterwegs, da waren stellenweise so tiefe gräben das ich mein fahrad miit dem tretlager auf die mitte stellen konnte und unter jedem reifen 30-50cm platz war, ganzschön grobe sache da hinten... 

das mit dem wir machen den wald kaputt hab ich auch gedacht als ich da hinten unterwegs war...

gut das ich nicht auf die karge erfurter traillandaschaft angewiesen bin und jederzeit nach jena ins traileldorado fahren kann... 

wir müssten mal wieder ne runde drehen, ob in erfurt oder jena ist mir egal aber wenn du noch nie in jena warst solltest du die kernberge und den johannisberg unbedingt mal kennenlernenm, wenn du schwindelfrei bist und mit wegen auskommst die 40 cm breit sind und dierekt am hang liegen...

bis denne

greetz zoda


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _torsten_ (4. April 2011)

Zoda schrieb:


> weiß ich, war im märz oder februar schon mal da hinten unterwegs, da waren stellenweise so tiefe gräben das ich mein fahrad miit dem tretlager auf die mitte stellen konnte und unter jedem reifen 30-50cm platz war, ganzschön grobe sache da hinten...
> 
> das mit dem wir machen den wald kaputt hab ich auch gedacht als ich da hinten unterwegs war...


Da konntest du ja aber wenigstens einen Weg erahnen. 



Zoda schrieb:


> wir müssten mal wieder ne runde drehen, ob in erfurt oder jena ist mir egal


Du kannst ja am 30. April mit ins Eichsfeld kommen.



Zoda schrieb:


> ... solltest du die kernberge ... unbedingt mal kennenlernenm, wenn du schwindelfrei bist und mit wegen auskommst die 40 cm breit sind und dierekt am hang liegen...


Tja, ich glaube das wird nicht funktionieren


----------



## Zoda (5. April 2011)

mit weg erahnen war da nich viel, bin halt da lang gefahrn wie ich ihn in errinnerung hatte, hat aber nicht geholfen... 

dann werd ich mir mal den 30.04. im kalender markieren, kannst mich ja ne woche vorher nochmal dran errinnern, ich vergesse sowas zu schnell...


----------



## _torsten_ (6. Juni 2011)

Schulle schrieb:


> PS: Übrigens bin ich gestern auf dem Rückweg vom Riechheimer
> auf dem Truppenübungsplatz (kürze da immer ab) fast ver-
> haftet wurden (2 sehr übereifrige Feldjäger). Kennt Ihr das
> auch? Gibt es noch andere Wege Richtung Riechheim ohne
> ...


Wo genau wollten dich die Jungs "verhaften"? Im Grunde steht ja überall angeschrieben, dass das ein Militärgelände ist und dass da Betreten verboten ist. Aber lass mal, mich hat auch schon jemand zurück geschickt.  Mehr aber auch nicht. Und seit dem umfahre ich den Standortübungsplatz.

Wenn du sagst, von wo (in Riechheim) nach wo (in Erfurt) du genau fahren willst, können wir dir sicherlich weiter helfen. Es gibt viele Wege von Riechheim nach Erfurt.


----------



## Schulle (6. Juni 2011)

Das war kurz nach der Schranke (bei Egstedt). Ich starte immer 
in Erfurt-Melchendorf. Ich glaub irgendwo geht da in der Nähe 
ein Weg durch den Wald zum Riechheimer (was mir auch lieber
wäre als die blöden Steinplatten ).
Vielleicht helfen die Daten:
Breite:   50°56'41.21"N
Länge:   11° 4'32.57"E


----------



## G.T.K. (6. Juni 2011)

Schulle schrieb:


> Das war kurz nach der Schranke (bei Egstedt).



Ja, dort gibt es schon immer Ärger mit den Truppenteilen...




Schulle schrieb:


> Ich starte immer
> in Erfurt-Melchendorf. Ich glaub irgendwo geht da in der Nähe
> ein Weg durch den Wald zum Riechheimer (was mir auch lieber
> wäre als die blöden Steinplatten ).



Dein Startpunkt ist doch ideal. Ich fahre auch immer erst 8km durch die Stadt bis nach Melchendorf, dann durch das Schönthal Richtung Wilrodaer Forst. Li und re jeweils Militärgebiet, auf dem Weg selbst aber kein Problem (und keine Betonplatten). Rückweg wird meistens großzügig ausgeschmückt, ohne TÜPlatz, wenns schnell gehen muß, gleicher Weg zurück.


----------



## G.T.K. (6. Juni 2011)

Die Fredüberschrift ist interressant (hab jetzt aber das alte Zeuch nicht gelesen ).

Würde ich gerne mal mitmachen oder ich muß mir was ausdenken und wer Lust hat kommt mit.

Allerdings sieht man manchmal den Wald vor lauter Bäumen nicht....

Meine Hausrunden sind schön schnell aber auch abgedroschen. Z.B.: Riechheimer ist Standard-Feierabendrunde.

Möchte gerne auch mal woanders lang fahren. Oder Tagestour am WE mit paar Leuten...

Neue Anregungen und Eindrücke müssen her.

Jemand ne Idee?


----------



## _torsten_ (6. Juni 2011)

Schulle schrieb:


> Breite:   50°56'41.21"N
> Länge:   11° 4'32.57"E


Kindergarten Zwergenland ... 



G.T.K. schrieb:


> Dein Startpunkt ist doch ideal. Ich fahre auch immer erst 8km durch die Stadt bis nach Melchendorf, dann durch das Schönthal Richtung Wilrodaer Forst. Li und re jeweils Militärgebiet, auf dem Weg selbst aber kein Problem (und keine Betonplatten). Rückweg wird meistens großzügig ausgeschmückt, ohne TÜPlatz, wenns schnell gehen muß, gleicher Weg zurück.


Ne mal im Ernst. Ich muss da G.T.K. Recht geben: vom Schöntal aus gibt´s viele Wege zum Riechheimer. Am Besten mal hier vor der Schranke am Übungsplatz links (östlich) abbiegen. Da geht dann gleich ein Trail los in Richtung Suhle Quelle. Einfach mal drauf los fahren. Da braucht man gar nicht durch den TrÜpl.


----------



## _torsten_ (6. Juni 2011)

G.T.K. schrieb:


> Die Fredüberschrift ist interressant (hab jetzt aber das alte Zeuch nicht gelesen ).
> 
> Würde ich gerne mal mitmachen oder ich muß mir was ausdenken und wer Lust hat kommt mit.
> 
> ...



Du kannst es ja mal versuchen und versuchen hier was zu "organisieren". Aber so richtig Erfolg sehe ich nicht. Irgendwie finden sich die Erfurter CC.Biker nicht zusammen. Ich schließe mich da nicht aus. Ihr seid alle zu schnell für mich.


----------



## G.T.K. (6. Juni 2011)

_torsten_ schrieb:


> Du kannst es ja mal versuchen und versuchen hier was zu "organisieren". Aber so richtig Erfolg sehe ich nicht. Irgendwie finden sich die Erfurter CC.Biker nicht zusammen.
> Ich schließe mich da nicht aus.



  Du machst mir Mut....

Hab ich befürchtet, weil der Fred schon so alt ist...




_torsten_ schrieb:


> Ihr seid alle zu schnell für mich.



Och, ich nicht.
Was ich schrub zur schnellen (Feierabend-)Runde Riechheimer ist evtl. etwas unpräzise formuliert.
Wenn ich *2h Zeit* habe und mich richtig *alle machen* will:
dann ist Riechheimer ideal (und direkt zurück; 38km, 5XXHm). 5min fürs Radler müssen aber sein.


Bin ja kein Rennfahrer und sogar als Sporthasser groß geworden!
Kann auch größere Runden (60, 80, 100km), aber dann reduziertes Tempo....
+Pausen machen...


----------



## _torsten_ (7. Juni 2011)

G.T.K. schrieb:


> Du machst mir Mut....
> 
> Hab ich befürchtet, weil der Fred schon so alt ist...


Na ja, ganz so schlimm ist es auch nicht. Es gibt immer mal wieder einen, der setzt eine Tour hier ´rein und der eine oder andere kommt auch. 

Es gibt Biker, die haben die Sportart gewechselt und angeln jetzt. 
Wieder andere haben ihren Arbeitsplatz gewechselt und sind in Jena, Nürnberg, Heidelberg und sonst wo unterwegs.



G.T.K. schrieb:


> Och, ich nicht.
> . . .
> Wenn ich *2h Zeit* habe und mich richtig *alle machen* will:
> dann ist Riechheimer ideal (und direkt zurück; 38km, 5XXHm).


Öhm?! 38 km in 2 Stunden  das ist ein 19er Schnitt! Und das ist nicht schnell? 



G.T.K. schrieb:


> 5min fürs Radler müssen aber sein.


Das muss immer sein!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zoda (7. Juni 2011)

irgendwo gibt es hier in dem fred ne karte die ich mal reingestellt habe, da is die alternativroute zum riechheimer drauf...

greetz manu


----------



## schrotty (7. Juni 2011)

Direkt am Rand des Truppenübungsplatzes (östlich) geht ein schöner Trail lang, man kommt später an der Füßgängerautobahnbrücke raus, kann so praktisch asphaltlos zum Riechheimer


----------



## Schulle (7. Juni 2011)

Danke Euch für die Antworten! Na da werde ich jetzt mal 
ein bissel auf Entdeckungsreise gehen/biken (wohne noch
nicht lange in EF/Melchendorf).

@schrotty
Du meinst sicher durch den Wald, oder?


----------



## _torsten_ (8. Juni 2011)

Schulle schrieb:


> Danke Euch für die Antworten! Na da werde ich jetzt mal
> ein bissel auf Entdeckungsreise gehen/biken (wohne noch
> nicht lange in EF/Melchendorf).


Das solltest du mal tun. Es gibt ja doch den einen oder anderen netten Weg hier in Erfurt.



Schulle schrieb:


> @schrotty
> Du meinst sicher durch den Wald, oder?


Wenn du vor diesem Wegweiser (das i) stehst und ich Richtung Süden guckst, dann gehe drei Wanderwege links/östlich in den Wald hinein. Der gelbe Balken führt dich direkt zum Riechheimer Berg. Der grüne und der blaue führen erst mal zur Suhle Quelle. Von dort aus gibt´s einen Schotterweg zum Fortshaus Willroda und dann weiter auf dem "gelben Balken" über die Autobahn zum Riechheimer. 

Sag einfach mal Bescheid wenn du los fährst, vielleicht findet sich ja ein Begleiter.


----------



## schrotty (8. Juni 2011)

Schulle schrieb:


> @schrotty
> Du meinst sicher durch den Wald, oder?


 
Auf dem Link im Post obendrüber ist es vom *i* aus gesehen der Weg durch den Wald direkt an der rot schraffierten Fläche (Truppenübungsplatz) entlang. Auf der Karte sind ja haufenweise Wege zu erkennen, aber die sind teilweise aus Betonplatten. Ich find den obern beschriebenen gut, aber gut möglich das es bessere gibt. Von der AB-Brücke aus gesehen Richtung WE gibts auch noch eine fahrbare Unterführung.

@_torsten_:

Wie erzeugt man so einen OSM-Link ?


----------



## _torsten_ (8. Juni 2011)

schrotty schrieb:


> Wie erzeugt man so einen OSM-Link ?


Auf der Webseite von OSM suchst du dir den entsprechenden Kartenausschnitt durch schieben und vergrößern. Wenn du den gefunden hast, setzt du einen Permalink. 
Dazu musst du unten rechts auf der OSM-Karte den Schriftzug Permanlink anklicken. In der Adresszeile ändert sich dann die Webadresse entsprechend dem gewählten Kartenausschnitt und der Kartenvariante (oben rechts das "+" auf mapnik, osmarender ...). 
Dann kopierst du diese Webadresse hier im Forum einfach mit "link einfügen" (7. Icon von rechts) in den Text. 

Ganz einfach.


----------



## schrotty (8. Juni 2011)

thx4Permalink-link, hab das echt übersehen


----------



## _torsten_ (3. August 2011)

Der Beitrag wurde vom Autor gelöscht.


----------



## Dr4g0n (15. August 2011)

wäre wenn mal wer lust hat mit meinem hardtail auch dabei komme ja ebenfalls aus EF/Süd-Ost


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T.G.K. (12. Oktober 2011)

fährt noch jemand????


----------



## Dr4g0n (12. Oktober 2011)

also ich schon habe letzten donnerstag erst wieder ne kleine runde mit log11 gedreht war zwar bissl windig aber ging


----------



## Zoda (13. Oktober 2011)

blasphemie, wie könnt ihr es wagen hier zu schreiben, ob hier noch jemand fährt, der fred ist seint monaten tot ...

wäre cool, wenn hier auch mal wieder was zusammenkommen würde... bei mir wirds aber die nächsten monate sicher eher nix, da ich wieder in jena bin... viel glück euch beim finden von mitfahrern...


----------



## Dr4g0n (13. Oktober 2011)

seit monaten stimmt nu nicht ich habe im august zuletzt schon geschrieben das ich bock hätte


----------



## Dr4g0n (2. November 2011)

sooo jungens und mädels 

am Freitag den 04.11.11 wollen log11 und ich mal wieder eine kleine runde drehen wer mitkommen mag sagt bitte bescheid

Startzeitpunkt dachten wir so von 14-16Uhr am LVA

Strecke wird spontan vor Ort entschieden

also meldet euch


----------



## Mafrox (12. November 2011)

liebe Radfreunde,


lese hier schon eine Weile mit - bin leider das Sommerhalbjahr immer auswärts -  aber seit letzter Woche wieder in EF


vllt. ergibt sich ja die ein oder andere gemeinsame Ausfahrt für eine flotte Runde - bin zeitlich auch relativ flexibel - einfach spontan melden - wohne in EF-Melchendorf

also so zu sagen ab morgen dann 


Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dr4g0n (12. November 2011)

meld dich einfach mal bei mir für ne abendliche runde ist meist eigentlich immer zeit wären wa schon zu dritt

EF-Drosselberg


----------



## log11 (15. November 2011)

@Mafrox, hallo Herr Nachbar. 
Ja Du kannst Dich gerne bei uns einklinken, wir sind des öfteren im Erfurter Umland unterwegs.

Grüße


----------



## Mafrox (18. November 2011)

servus Radlfreunde,

werde morgen mal ne flotte Runde drehen - denke mal so um die 2h - mein Zeitfenster für ein Loskommen wäre zw. 11-13 Uhr

vllt. ist ja jmd. mit von der Partie




beste Grüße


----------



## Dr4g0n (18. November 2011)

So

Treffpunkt 10:00 am LVA in Erfurt

dabei sind

Mafrox
log11
Dr4g0n

wer mitkommen möchte ist entweder schon etwa 5min vorher da oder sagt hier vorher bescheid damit wir wissen das wir noch etwas warten falls noch nicht anwesend =)

MfG


----------



## Schulle (18. November 2011)

nAbend,
wusste gar nicht das in Melchendorf so viele MTBler
wohnen . Leider kann ich dieses Wochenende nicht.
Wäre aber gern bei einer der nächsten Touren mit dabei
(wenn da noch Platz für ein Ü40er). Alleine macht´s auf
Dauer wenig Fun. Wie hoch muss den der Fitness-Level 
sein?


----------



## Dr4g0n (18. November 2011)

es kann jeder mitfahren der will wir drehen nicht gleich 100km runden es wird sich angepasst und gegenseitig gepushed


----------



## G.T.K. (18. November 2011)

Morgen will ich auch, 2h ist gut.
10.00 ist mir aber zu früh.
Entweder ich kann umdisponieren und bin 10.00 da oder wir begegnen uns wenn ihr heimfahren müßt 
Also nicht auf mich warten.


----------



## Dr4g0n (18. November 2011)

alles klar kannst ja gegen 9 nochmal schreiben ob du kommst oder nicht


----------



## Zoda (20. November 2011)

moin moin, 

ich will am samstag (26.11.) nen ründchen um erfurt drehen, starten werden wir höchstwahrscheinlich um 1007 rum am hauptbahnhof weil evtl. noch ein paar leute aus jena mitkommen. die tour wird richtung riechheimer kranichfeld stiefelburg gehen und sicher um die 80 km lang mit 1800 hm mit anschließender trailfetzrunde im steiger... falls jemand mit will bitte hier bescheid geben, da wir sicher mehrmals am riechheimer sind kann da auch abgebrochen werden. 

greetz zoda


----------



## Dr4g0n (21. November 2011)

wenn bis dahin meine erkältung besser geworden sein sollte bin ich dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _torsten_ (9. Dezember 2011)

Am Sonntag, den 11.12.11, wollen ein paar Ü40er eine gemütliche Runde in Richtung der Drei Gleichen fahren. Genaue Strecke wird entsprechend der Wegbeschaffenheiten festgelegt. Abfahrt ist um 10 Uhr am Hauptbahnhof/Empfangsgebäude in Erfurt.


----------



## Udo1 (10. Dezember 2011)

_torsten_ schrieb:


> Am Sonntag, den 11.12.11, wollen ein paar Ü40er eine gemütliche Runde in Richtung der Drei Gleichen fahren. Genaue Strecke wird entsprechend der Wegbeschaffenheiten festgelegt. Abfahrt ist um 10 Uhr am Hauptbahnhof/Empfangsgebäude in Erfurt.


Ü40 klingt gut. Na dann bis morgen zum Start um 10:00 Uhr, hoffentlich schaffen wir es in 2 Minuten aus dem Zug bis zur Empfangshalle.


----------



## ohmtroll (10. Dezember 2011)

Udo1 schrieb:


> ... hoffentlich schaffen wir es in 2 Minuten aus dem Zug bis zur Empfangshalle.


Einfach Treppe runterfahren. Geht schneller.


----------



## William Foster (10. Dezember 2011)

ohmtroll schrieb:


> Einfach Treppe runterfahren. Geht schneller.



So wie hier z.B.: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=8994382&postcount=1973


----------



## Udo1 (10. Dezember 2011)

ohmtroll schrieb:


> Einfach Treppe runterfahren. Geht schneller.


Hmm wäre eine gute Schlagzeile im Thüringer Blatt wert.
Rasende MTB-Opas rollen die Rolltreppe im Erfurter Hauptbahnhof runter" wäre ein Versuch wert.


----------



## _torsten_ (10. Dezember 2011)

Udo1 schrieb:


> Ü40 klingt gut.


Stimmt das etwa nicht?  Das wir schon einen Zehner mehr haben, sieht man uns nicht an. 



ohmtroll schrieb:


> Einfach Treppe runterfahren. Geht schneller.


Da ist eine Treppe? Ich weiß nur von einer ROLLtreppe 


Nur mal nebenbei: Auch wenn morgen Sonntag und Advent ist, zieht eure Spielsachen an. Wir werden dreckig. Aber die Wege sind - bis auf kleine Stellen - alle fahrbahr. 
Die Stelle, an der ich eben über den Lenker abgestiegen bin, lass ich morgen aus.


----------



## Dr4g0n (10. Dezember 2011)

hab leider frühschicht bis 18uhr


----------



## _torsten_ (11. Dezember 2011)

Die alten Herren sind unfallfrei zurück! 

Die Strecke führte vom Erfurter Hbf den Gera-Radweg entlang bis nach Bischleben. Von dort aus fuhren wir zum Marienthal. Dort beginnt der Naturwanderweg "Mühlen an der Apfelstädt". Dieser verläuft bis Neudietendorf südlich der Apfelstädt. In Neudietendorf wechselten wir an´s Nordufer des Flüsschen und fuhren weiter bis Wandersleben. Das geplante Stück bis zum Erfurter Wehr und über den Kaffberg haben wir uns geschenkt und sind gleich zum Gasthaus Freudenthal und ein Stück den Weg zur Wanderslebener Gleiche gefahren. Von dort aus fuhren wir den Guytav-Freytag-Weg entlang. Ein kleiner Abstecher zur Mühlburg brachte uns herrliche Ausblicken über das Thüringer Burgenland. Am Ende dieses Wanderweges eroberten wir noch die Veste Wachsenburg. Danach ging´s dann durch Haarhausen, Sülzenbrücken zurück nach Apfelstädt und Neudietendorf. Über Kornhochheim, ein paar Feldwege und Molsdorf ging´s auf dem Gera-Radweg nach Möbisburg. Auf dem Weg zur ersten Erfurter Sprungschanze - oder was davon übrig ist - hatten wir eine sehr unschöne Begegnung mit einem nicht ganz kleinen Hund. @ohmtroll, danke für deine aufmunternden Worte hinterher. Mein Puls war in dem Moment wahrscheinlich wirklich nicht mehr messbar. Der weitere Weg durch den Steiger verlief dann wieder entspannt. Am Ende gab´s Glühwein und  Bratwurt. Da der Glühwein nicht schmeckte, gab´s einen Kaffee hinterher. 

Es war eine prima Truppe. Hat Spaß gemacht mit euch! Bilder habe ich leider nicht, könnte aber einen Track anbieten.

Am Ende waren´s dann mit An- und Abfahrt ca. 66 km, ca. 750 hm und 18 Winterpokalpunkte bei mir. 

Und noch einen Appell an alle Hundbesitzer: Haltet eure Köter auf öffentlichen Wegen im Zaum und verpasst ihnen Maulkörbe und Leine!


----------



## Dr4g0n (11. Dezember 2011)

schön wäre gerne dabei gewesen 

hätte sicher den altersdurchschnitt stark nach unten gezogen  mit u 30


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kasebi (11. Dezember 2011)

Hallo Torsten
Bin auch wieder gut zu Hause gelandet. Es war eine schöne Runde. Die Tour samt den ausgelassenen Stücken müssen wir im nächsten Jahr unbedingt noch mal fahren. Wenns warm und länger hell ist.Dann bleibt sicherlich auch Zeit zum einkehren. 
Das mit den Hunden hab ich so gar nicht mitgekriegt. Da hab ich schon mit diesen dämlichen Hungerast zu kämpfen gehabt. Ich hing da soweit zurück das die ihre Viecher unter Kontrolle hatten als ich an denen vorbei fuhr.
Trotzdem eine klasse Runde mit tollen Leuten.
Ich wünsche Dir und deiner Familie ein schönes Weihnachtsfest (und das von einem Weihnachtsmuffel) und einen guten (unfallfreien) Rutsch ins neue Jahr
Also bis dann
Kasebi


----------



## Udo1 (12. Dezember 2011)

Hallo Torsten,
meine Eindrücke zum gestrigen Tag hier


----------



## _torsten_ (12. Dezember 2011)

Dr4g0n schrieb:


> schön wäre gerne dabei gewesen


Na dann kommst du das nächste Mal mit. Wir werden diese Strecke in abgewandelter Form im Frühjahr wieder fahren.


----------



## ohmtroll (12. Dezember 2011)

Das war eine prima Tour, hat alles gepasst! 
@Torsten: Vielen Dank für Planung und Führung!

Im Frühjahr bin ich gern wieder dabei.


----------



## Schulle (12. Dezember 2011)

@Udo
Schöner Bericht und schöne Bilder.

Wenn noch Platz für ein Ü40er ist, dann wäre ich gern im
Frühjahr mit dabei.


----------



## Steffen (12. Dezember 2011)

Es war wieder sehr schön mit dabei gewesen zu sein.
Nun habe ich auch die Fahrer persönlich kennengelernt, von denen ich sonst nur im Forum lese.

Ich freue mich auf die Tour im Frühjahr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Udo1 (12. Dezember 2011)

Steffen schrieb:


> Es war wieder sehr schön mit dabei gewesen zu sein.
> Nun habe ich auch die Fahrer persönlich kennengelernt, von denen ich sonst nur im Forum lese.
> 
> Ich freue mich auf die Tour im Frühjahr.


Ich musste innerlich immer ein wenig grinsen, wenn ich Reinhard neben deinem Bike hab stehen sehen. Der Sattel reicht ihm ja bis zum Kinn.


----------



## _torsten_ (12. Dezember 2011)

Schulle schrieb:


> Wenn noch Platz für ein Ü40er ist, dann wäre ich gern im
> Frühjahr mit dabei.


Wenn du nur langsam genug fahren kannst, bist du herzlich willkommen. 

Und die Wachsenburg kennst du ja auch schon.


----------



## Schulle (12. Dezember 2011)

Ja, mit langsam habe ich inzwischen keine Probleme 
Damals musste ich noch hoch schieben. Mit dem Hardtail 
schaffe ich es inzwischen ohne schieben nauf


----------



## Teddy (13. Dezember 2011)

@ torsten

jetzt weiß ich warum du die Tour auf das Datum gelegt hast, wo ich nicht kann.

Wenn ich jetzt schon den Antrag fürs Frühjahr stelle darf ich dann mit auch wenn ich noch nicht Ü40 bin, oder muß das dann im Ü40 Rat abgestimmt werden?


Wenn man das so liest war es bei Euch wie immer lustig und ich Esel auf Arbeit.

Gruß Teddy


----------



## _torsten_ (14. Dezember 2011)

Teddy schrieb:


> Wenn ich jetzt schon den Antrag fürs Frühjahr stelle darf ich dann mit auch wenn ich noch nicht Ü40 bin, oder muß das dann im Ü40 Rat abgestimmt werden?


Ü40-Rat?!  
Nee, ganz einfach, wenn man noch U40 ist, dann muss man eben noch jemanden mitbringen und auffüllen. 
Also wenn du 22 bis und z. B. Hanna Klein mitbringst, dann seid ihr zusammen Ü40.


----------



## Kasebi (14. Dezember 2011)

_torsten_ schrieb:


> Ü40-Rat?!
> Nee, ganz einfach, wenn man noch U40 ist, dann muss man eben noch jemanden mitbringen und auffüllen.



Ach was. Es ist bei dem Durchschnitt (Ü40+++) ganz gut wenn den jemand nach unten drückt.
Also bis dann
Kasebi


----------



## ohmtroll (14. Dezember 2011)

@Teddy: Haben wir Dir einen Grund gegeben, Dich so zu zieren?  Lass mich raten: Du hast Angst, dem Tempo nicht folgen zu können. 

@Axel: Ich fand die Ü50er und Ü60er ganz angenehm so als Begleitung.  Über jugendliche Racer und über Frauen und ihr Alter sag ich jetzt nichts, da setz ich mich sonst in die Nesseln.


----------



## Schulle (14. Dezember 2011)

_torsten_ schrieb:


> Ü40-Rat?!
> Nee, ganz einfach, wenn man noch U40 ist, dann muss man eben noch jemanden mitbringen und auffüllen.
> Also wenn du 22 bis und z. B. Hanna Klein mitbringst, dann seid ihr zusammen Ü40.




Lecker Figur, aber mit der Schminke sieht´se aus wie ne Trance


----------



## Teddy (15. Dezember 2011)

@ ohmtroll

man sieht es ja auch schon an den Punkten das ich euch nicht folgen kann


----------



## Dr4g0n (15. Dezember 2011)

Schulle schrieb:


> Lecker Figur, aber mit der Schminke sieht´se aus wie ne Trance



dito die meisten frauen die professionell bike sehen ungeschminkt um welten besser aus ^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dr4g0n (26. Dezember 2011)

[gesucht]

2 Mtb'ler die heute Abend gegen 18:00 ("mit Licht") am Schwimmbad in Möbisburg an uns vorbeigefahren sind.

=)

MfG


----------



## crush-er (28. Dezember 2011)

Das sind vermutlich Jungs vom Team Traktor Thüringen gewesen.


----------



## Dr4g0n (28. Dezember 2011)

hmm sagt mir nix


----------



## Ritter Runkel (28. Dezember 2011)

Ich hoffe, daß ich mit meiner Frage hier nicht ganz falsch bin: wie komme ich nicht langweilig vom Rennteig (ca. Schmücke) nach Gehlberg. Möchte meine schönen Höhenmeter nicht auf der Strasse oder Forstautobahnen vernichten. Danke schon mal!


----------



## h2okopf (28. Dezember 2011)

Mit Erfurt hat das zwar nicht viel zu tun, aber mein Tipp wäre über den Schneekopf. Von dort aus dem Gipfelweg folgen und in Richtung Güldene Brücke weiter. Dort dann nicht Straße und auch nicht den Schotterweg geradeaus leicht ansteigend, sondern den Wiesenweg links davon nehmen, in dessen Richtung kein Wegweiser zeigt. Dem einfach folgen bis Gehlberg.

Sind keine technisch anspruchsvollen Geschichten bei, aber durchaus schön zu fahren. Besonders der Wiesenweg gefällt mir, weil im Prinzip ohne Bremsen zu müssen bis Gehlberg gerollt werden kann. Die passende Kurventechnik vorausgesetzt. 

Bei den ersten Häusern würde ich dann auch links runter einen Weg nehmen und dann über die Wiesen westlich von Gehlberg rollen. Aber das hängt dann davon ab, wo du in Gehlberg hin willst.


----------



## Gerrit1972 (28. Dezember 2011)

Das Zauberwort heisst die Hölle. Vom Schneekopf die sog. Hölle runter bis du den Brand ( skihang) kreuzt, und dann runter zum Bahnhof. 1/3 im Moment nur mit alten snowboard oder Ski zu machen!


----------



## h2okopf (28. Dezember 2011)

Gerrit1972 schrieb:


> Das Zauberwort heisst die Hölle. Vom Schneekopf die sog. Hölle runter bis du den Brand ( skihang) kreuzt, und dann runter zum Bahnhof. 1/3 im Moment nur mit alten snowboard oder Ski zu machen!



Der Bahnhof liegt halt ein Stück tiefer, dann muss man wieder hoch kurbeln.


----------



## Ritter Runkel (29. Dezember 2011)

Danke für die Tipps. Wollen erst im Frühjahr fahren und da fehlte mir eben dieses Stück. Bahnhof könnte passen, da wir unterhalb des Sportplatzes (nördliches Ende von G.) auf den Weg an der Wilden Gera entlang bis zum Raubschloss wollen. Bin die nächsten Tage in Geraberg und kurbel da mal hoch, um es mir anzusehen (je nach Schnee).


----------



## h2okopf (29. Dezember 2011)

Wenn du den Bergpfad meinst, dann nimm am besten eine Säge mit und mach den Weg gleich frei. Dann können sich das andere sparen. 

Bevor du Panik bekommst: Da liegen nur 5 Bäume oder so quer, die am Durchfahren hintern. Also nicht allzuviel. Aber die beseitigen wäre schon mal schick.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _torsten_ (29. Dezember 2011)

h2okopf schrieb:


> Da liegen nur 5 Bäume oder so quer, die am Durchfahren hintern. Also nicht allzuviel. Aber die beseitigen wäre schon mal schick.


Super!


----------



## cd-surfer (29. Dezember 2011)

Oder du fährst an der güldenen Brücke auf der Strasse ein Stück bergab bis zur nächsten Kurve und dort hinter der Leitplanke beginnt ein richtiger Wurzelmonstertrail bis zu einem schönen Aussichtspunkt auf einem Felsen(Name vergessen) und dort nach Gehlberg!
Guten Rutsch allerseits vom Team Traktor Thüringen


----------



## pixxelbiker (18. Januar 2012)

ich hab da mal eine rage an die erfurter... weiss jemand ob der TÜ zwischen egstedt und dem forsthaus "wilrodaer forst" noch von der bundeswehr enutzt wird? auf einer meiner touren kam mir neulich ein mtb-fahrer entgegen der angeblich erfahren hätte das dieser TÜ nicht mehr genutzt wird und die wege bzw strassen dort problemlos befahren werden können... wisst ihr was zu dem thema?


----------



## _torsten_ (19. Januar 2012)

pixxelbiker schrieb:


> ich hab da mal eine rage an die erfurter... weiss jemand ob der TÜ zwischen egstedt und dem forsthaus "wilrodaer forst" noch von der bundeswehr enutzt wird? auf einer meiner touren kam mir neulich ein mtb-fahrer entgegen der angeblich erfahren hätte das dieser TÜ nicht mehr genutzt wird und die wege bzw strassen dort problemlos befahren werden können... wisst ihr was zu dem thema?


Das ist ja wirklich eine interessante Frage. Vielleicht liest der besagte Biker hier mit und verrät uns bitte mal seine Quelle. 

Ich kann´s mir nicht vorstellen. Die Hinweis-/Warnschilder an der Grenze des Übungsplatzes sehen sehr gut aus und scheinen gewartet zu werden. Sie sprechen nicht dafür, dass der Übungsplatz geschlossen sein soll. 

Mir hat mal jemand gesagt, wenn die "Schlagbäume" geöffnet sind, kann man ´drüber fahren. Wenn sie geschlossen sind, eben nicht. Darauf würde ich mich aber auch nicht verlassen.


----------



## Udo1 (19. Januar 2012)

_torsten_ schrieb:


> Das ist ja wirklich eine interessante Frage. Vielleicht liest der besagte Biker hier mit und verrät uns bitte mal seine Quelle.
> 
> Ich kann´s mir nicht vorstellen. Die Hinweis-/Warnschilder an der Grenze des Übungsplatzes sehen sehr gut aus und scheinen gewartet zu werden. Sie sprechen nicht dafür, dass der Übungsplatz geschlossen sein soll.
> 
> Mir hat mal jemand gesagt, wenn die "Schlagbäume" geöffnet sind, kann man ´drüber fahren. Wenn sie geschlossen sind, eben nicht. Darauf würde ich mich aber auch nicht verlassen.


Auch wenn der Platz nicht mehr von der Bundeswehr genutzt werden sollte, bleiben die Schilder Truppenübungsplatz oder Standortübungsplatz stehen, wegen der Belastung des Bodens mit Blindgängern. Das Gelände gehört ja immer noch dem Bund. Ansonsten sind in der Regel an den Hauptzufahrten (Schlagbaum) Schilder vom Standortkommandanten aufgestellt, auf denen steht ob durchfahren werden kann, dann sind auch die Zeiten vermerkt, oder das ein betreten eben verboten ist.
In meiner Karte ist das Gebiet noch als Standortübungsplatz eingezeichnet und solange noch Bundeswehr in Erfurt stationiert ist, wird er auch noch benutzt werden.


----------



## _torsten_ (19. Januar 2012)

Udo1 schrieb:


> Auch wenn der Platz nicht mehr von der Bundeswehr genutzt werden sollte, bleiben die Schilder Truppenübungsplatz oder Standortübungsplatz stehen, wegen der Belastung des Bodens mit Blindgängern. Das Gelände gehört ja immer noch dem Bund. Ansonsten sind in der Regel an den Hauptzufahrten (Schlagbaum) Schilder vom Standortkommandanten aufgestellt, auf denen steht ob durchfahren werden kann, dann sind auch die Zeiten vermerkt, oder das ein betreten eben verboten ist.
> In meiner Karte ist das Gebiet noch als Standortübungsplatz eingezeichnet und solange noch Bundeswehr in Erfurt stationiert ist, wird er auch noch benutzt werden.


Es stehen rund um das Gelände die gleichen Schilder/Tafeln. Es gibt also keine anderen an den Zufahrten, auf denen "Öffnungszeiten" drauf stehen. Und wir haben die BW immer noch in Erfurt stehen, also war diese Aussage wohl Wunschdenken.
Udo, wenn du das nächste mal in Erfurt bist, können wir da ja mal hinfahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pixxelbiker (19. Januar 2012)

das mit den"öffnungszeiten" wäre mir auch neu
das gelände hab ich mir eben mal mit google earth angesehen... da könnte man schön direkt nach ef abkürzen... aber dabei einem kettenfahrzeug mit einem gewicht über 25kg zu begegnen... ich weiss nicht...


----------



## Udo1 (19. Januar 2012)

_torsten_ schrieb:


> Es stehen rund um das Gelände die gleichen Schilder/Tafeln. Es gibt also keine anderen an den Zufahrten, auf denen "Öffnungszeiten" drauf stehen. Und wir haben die BW immer noch in Erfurt stehen, also war diese Aussage wohl Wunschdenken.
> Udo, wenn du das nächste mal in Erfurt bist, können wir da ja mal hinfahren.


Da bin ich dabei. Ansonsten ist am Wochenende meist kein Übungsbetrieb, da ist die Bundeswehr auf der Autobahn und dann bei Freundin, Frau, Familie, Freund usw.


----------



## _torsten_ (19. Januar 2012)

Udo1 schrieb:


> Da bin ich dabei.


Super! Zur WP-Abschlusstour?  Diese wird wider Erwarten doch hier stattfinden. Und ich hätte auch schon eine Idee. 



Udo1 schrieb:


> Ansonsten ist am Wochenende meist kein Übungsbetrieb, da ist die Bundeswehr auf der Autobahn und dann bei Freundin, Frau, Familie, Freund usw.


Das würde ich nicht beschwören. Ich hatte schon Begegnungen mit MPs bevor ich überhaupt einfahren konnte. Und das war an einem WE bzw. an einem Herrentag. Seitdem vermeide ich den Übungsplatz.


----------



## crush-er (19. Januar 2012)

Also prinzipiell darf der Truppenübungsplatz nicht befahren werden, auch wenn nicht mehr allzu oft Militär present ist. Vor ca 3 Monaten wurden wir von einem MP sehr bestimmt darauf hingewiesen. Der Erfurter Marathon hatte eine Genehmigung, deshalb führten die Rennen jedesmal durch das Gebiet. Trotzdem ist es "Gang und Gebe", dass Biker und Spaziergänger sich dort tummeln. Man kann es also schon mal riskieren, oder man hält sich an das Verbot. Augen und Ohren offen halten.


----------



## Schulle (19. Januar 2012)

Udo1 schrieb:


> Da bin ich dabei. Ansonsten ist am Wochenende meist kein Übungsbetrieb, da ist die Bundeswehr auf der Autobahn und dann bei Freundin, Frau, Familie, Freund usw.



Schön wärs, mich haben die immer am Wochenende dedaddelt. Musste
letztes Jahr sogar 35  Strafe zahlen (Wiederholungstäter  )Ge-
rade am Wochenende (und das nur bei schönem Wetter) machen die da
Ihre Schießübungen. Da ich auch gerne Insekten fotografiere und der TÜ
da ein klasse Gebiet ist weiß ich, dass dort noch reger Betrieb manchmal
herrscht. Schilder mit Öffnungszeiten habe ich da auch noch nicht gesehen.
Aber jetzt haben sie ja eine betonierten Radweg zwischen Hubertus und
Egstedt gebaut. Bin da vor zwei Wochen lang gefahren. Nicht schlecht!


----------



## cd-surfer (21. Januar 2012)

Ich bin bis jetzt immer ohne "Feindkontakt" drüber gekommen,obwohl ich schon ein paar sureale Erlebnisse dort hatte.Früh halb 8 begegneten mir ein paar Jungs in Unterhosen,die zum Dixi pilgerten.Ein andermal bewegte sich der Busch und ein paar geschminkte Gestalten guckten raus.Letztens hätte ich auch noch frühstücken können,den die Feldküche inklusive Brötchentüte stand einfach auf dem Weg!
Ich hatte mich auch schon nach den Verhältnissen dort oben erkundigt,den im Bereich der Kleingärten könnte man eine geile XC-Strecke installieren.Aber keine Chance,eine Nachnutzung ist schon  vorgesehen.


----------



## Schulle (21. Januar 2012)

Ja, die Begegnungen hat ich auch schon. Ich hoffe die machen da 
was in Richtung Naturschutz (wenn man schon nicht biken darf).


----------



## Udo1 (22. Januar 2012)

Schulle schrieb:


> Ja, die Begegnungen hat ich auch schon. Ich hoffe die machen da
> was in Richtung Naturschutz (wenn man schon nicht biken darf).


Meine persönlichen Erfahrungen sagen, dass auf Truppenübungsplätzen immer mehr Naturschutz ist als in öffentlich zugänglichen Wäldern und  Wiesen.


----------



## crush-er (22. Januar 2012)

Hab heute mit jemanden aus der Kaserne gesprochen. Es ist nicht geplant den TÜPL stillzulegen.

Grüße


----------



## cd-surfer (23. Januar 2012)

Naturschutz wäre auch nicht,es ist ein partieller Bebauungsplan vorhanden!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _torsten_ (6. Februar 2012)

Am Samstag, den 17. März 2012 soll´s wieder los gehen  die neue MTB-Saison. Oder aufhören  der Winterpokal. Definiert, wie ihr´s wollt. 
Man könnte z. B. sagen: Saisonauftaktundwinterpokalabschlusstour. 

Auf alle Fälle wollen wir eine gemeinsame und entspannte Tour von Erfurt aus in Richtung Riechheimer Berg, Stausee Hohenfelden und Kranichfeld fahren. Wie diese genau aussehen wird, kann ich jetzt allerdings noch nicht sagen. Da gibt´s doch einige Faktoren, die diese Tour beeinflussen (können). Treffpunkt ist voraussichtlich um 10:00 Uhr am Erfurter Hauptbahnhof.

Aber es ist ja noch ein wenig Zeit bis dahin und es wird noch viel Wasser die Gera entlang fließen. Obwohl, bei den derzeitigen Temperaturen wohl eher nicht.


----------



## Zoda (14. Februar 2012)

mal schauen wies bei mir aussieht... ich werds mir mal vormerken... ich war lange nimmer um erfurt unterwegs...


----------



## Hagitator (15. Februar 2012)

Wenn es gemütliches Fahren werden soll bin ich dabei und probiere  mal wieder eine längere Tour aus.

Grüße
Hagitator


----------



## _torsten_ (3. März 2012)

Hagitator schrieb:


> Wenn es gemütliches Fahren werden soll bin ich dabei und probiere  mal wieder eine längere Tour aus.


Davon kannst du ausgehen: wir werden definitiv gemütlich fahren. Schließlich sind wir alle nicht mehr die jüngsten.


----------



## Udo1 (3. März 2012)

_torsten_ schrieb:


> Davon kannst du ausgehen: wir werden definitiv gemütlich fahren. Schließlich sind wir alle nicht mehr die jüngsten.


So ist es


----------



## Schulle (3. März 2012)

Find ich gut, hoffe diesmal dabei sein zu können.
Heute eine lockere 60 km Tour gedreht. Geht noch


----------



## Dr4g0n (3. März 2012)

wäre ebenfalls dabei wenn es klappt


----------



## _torsten_ (4. März 2012)

Schulle schrieb:


> ... Heute eine lockere 60 km Tour gedreht. ...


So viel werden es definitiv nicht. 
Bin heute die grobe Strecke abgefahren. Dazu habe ich noch jeweils eine Idee am Anfang und am Ende. Das kann ich aber erst einen Tag vorher entscheiden. Denn eine Bachdurchfahrt mit ca. 75 cm Wasserstand will ich nicht riskieren.
Meine Daten: 44 km / 730 hm / 3:15 Std Fahrzeit zzgl. Pausen und Unterbrechungen.


----------



## Zoda (4. März 2012)

Das klingt ganz gut, mal ne nicht vernichtungstour am samstag, wir sind gestern in jena 65km 1700 hm in 5 h gefahren, das war anstrengend... naja vernichten kann ich mich ja dann am sonntag ... Ich werd sicher dabei sein wenns wetter einigermaßen passt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _torsten_ (5. März 2012)

Zoda schrieb:


> Das klingt ganz gut, mal ne nicht vernichtungstour am samstag, wir sind gestern in jena 65km 1700 hm in 5 h gefahren, das war anstrengend... naja vernichten kann ich mich ja dann am sonntag ... Ich werd sicher dabei sein wenns wetter einigermaßen passt...


Es ist schon gut, wenn du deine überschüssigen Kräfte schon im Vorfeld verbraucht hast. 
Wenn´s dir aber trotzdem zu langsam wird, dann kannst du ja immer mal 2 km vor fahren, nach der Streckenbeschaffenheit gucken und zurück kommen. 

Aber schön, dass wir mal wieder ´ne Tour zusammen fahren.  
Die letzte war Anfang 2010 mit Totalausfall von zwei Schaltwerken.


----------



## Zoda (5. März 2012)

errinner mich nich an die 150â¬... ich bin seitdem auch vorsichtig mit fiesem knetschlamm... 

mit etwas langsamer hab und hatte ich noch nie probleme, es ist auch mal schÃ¶n wenn man mal quatschen kann und nicht immer bei 190 puls steht... 

vllt kommen noch nen paar leute von mir aus jena mit, das weiÃ ich aber erst am 14-16.03, aber ich denk mal es sollte kein problem sein wenn wir erst 1010 uhr starten oder?

Edit: @Torsten, du kannst es zu 100% abhacken das du mich auf den TruppenÃ¼bungsplatz bekommst, da hab ich schlechte erfahrungen mit gemacht... Warum willst du eigentlich dei ganzen trails im Steiger weglassen?


----------



## _torsten_ (5. März 2012)

Zoda schrieb:


> es ist auch mal schön wenn man mal quatschen kann und nicht immer bei 190 puls steht...


Genau das ist ja das Ziel. 



Zoda schrieb:


> du kannst es zu 100% abhacken das du mich auf den Truppenübungsplatz bekommst,


Also, bei diesem Weg hatte ich noch keine Probleme. Aber wir können gerne östlich am Truppenübungsplatz vorbei fahren, z.B. den Wanderweg mit gelben Balken entlang. Oder wenn es der Boden zulässt, den mit grünem bzw. blauen Balken. 



Zoda schrieb:


> Warum willst du eigentlich dei ganzen trails im Steiger weglassen?


fieser Knetschlamm, Quatschen, gemütlich   
Aber ich schrieb ja, am Anfang gibt´s noch eine Alternative. Dabei will ich in den Martinsbusch und ein paar Trails sind da dann auch dabei. Aber wie gesagt, das gucke ich mir einen Tag vorher an. 



Zoda schrieb:


> vllt kommen noch nen paar leute von mir aus jena mit  aber ich denk mal es sollte kein problem sein wenn wir erst 1010 uhr starten oder?


Das denke ich auch. Es dauert sowieso meist ein paar Minuten, bis sich alle gesammelt und gefunden haben.


----------



## Zoda (5. März 2012)

also mich haben sie bei dem wnaderweg unten schonmal rausgewunken, gut das wir na ausrede hatten da langzufahrn weil die gabel von meinem mitfahrer gestreikt hat...

dann schau mal nen tag vorher nach, ich würd auch lieber weng dreck abbekommen als auf straße zu fahren, bei schönem wetter kann jeder mountainbiken...


----------



## _torsten_ (8. März 2012)

Zoda schrieb:


> dann schau mal nen tag vorher nach, ich würd auch lieber weng dreck abbekommen als auf straße zu fahren, bei schönem wetter kann jeder mountainbiken...


Ich war eben im Steiger, mich einmatzen. Es gibt dort derzeit zwei Probleme: fiesen Knetschlamm und die Forstarbeiten.  
Dafür gucken die ersten Märzenbecher.


----------



## Zoda (9. März 2012)

der Steiger oder allgemein erfurt is echt nen gebiet wo man nur bei schönem wetter fahren kann, das is schon weng ätzend... in jena is es seit nem monat fast trocken...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _torsten_ (9. März 2012)

Zoda schrieb:


> ... bei schönem wetter kann jeder mountainbiken...





Zoda schrieb:


> der Steiger oder allgemein erfurt is echt nen gebiet wo man nur bei schönem wetter fahren kann ...




Ich persönlich finde aber die Forstarbeiten viel unschöner. Dass der ganze Schlagabraum nicht von heute auf morgen weggeräumt werden kann, ist ja noch zu erklären. Da gibt´s ja auch viele Hobbyförster, die sich ihr Kaminholz abholen. Dass aber niemand den zerfahrenen Waldboden "repariert" und sich Wanderer, Spziergänger, Radfahrer dauerhaft durch die tiefen Spuren kämpfen müssen, finde ich schon sehr ärgerlich.


----------



## Zoda (9. März 2012)

ich hab gesagt fast trocken, bei fiesem knetschlamm macht das rad fahrn überhaupt keinen spaß weil das extremst aufs material geht und das aufs portemonee, son bissel dreck is cool, grade so viel das man die delle im rahmen nimmer sieht... das reicht den meisten ja auch schon aus um nicht loszufahren... schlammtouren hatte ich dieses jahr schon mehr als genug...


----------



## Dr4g0n (9. März 2012)

mensch mit schlamm hat man wenigstens auch selber was von der natur ob nun im gesicht oder an den klamotten das macht den spaß durch dreck fahren doch überhaupt aus wieder jung fühlen wie nen kleinkind das aus spaß in ne pfütze springt


----------



## Zoda (11. März 2012)

Ich werd leider doch nicht dabei sein können da an dem WE Familienparty geplant sind... Ich wünsch euch aber viel Spaß...


----------



## Maik68 (12. März 2012)

Halllö zusammen, hallo Torsten,
ich komme bei eurer Tour mit.
Werde so gegen 9.00 Uhr in Erfurt am Bahnhof sein.
Genau muß ich das noch mal bei der Bahn schecken.

@Torsten
mail mir mal deine Handynummer.

Gruß Maik


----------



## _torsten_ (12. März 2012)

Maik68 schrieb:


> Halllö zusammen, hallo Torsten,
> ich komme bei eurer Tour mit.
> Werde so gegen 9.00 Uhr in Erfurt am Bahnhof sein.
> Genau muß ich das noch mal bei der Bahn schecken.
> ...



@Maik, du hast ´ne PN!


----------



## pixxelbiker (12. März 2012)

Die tour klingt recht interessant ...und dürfte ja mit einem ht unproblematisch sein...wenn nix dazwischen kommt wäre ich gern mal dabei


----------



## Steffen (13. März 2012)

Hallo Torsten,

ich komme auch mit.

Übrigens haben die Forstarbeiten auch mal was Gutes: der Trail vom Riechheimer über den Königsstuhl Richtung Zieglers Grund ist wieder durchgängig befahrbar, die zwei umgestürzten Bäume sind weggeräumt (Stand letzten Sonntag).


----------



## _torsten_ (13. März 2012)

Steffen schrieb:


> Hallo Torsten,
> 
> ich komme auch mit.


Das klingt doch sehr gut. 



Steffen schrieb:


> Übrigens haben die Forstarbeiten auch mal was Gutes: der Trail vom Riechheimer über den Königsstuhl Richtung Zieglers Grund ist wieder durchgängig befahrbar, die zwei umgestürzten Bäume sind weggeräumt (Stand letzten Sonntag).


Willst du damit sagen, dass ich die Strecke noch mal umstellen und den Königsstuhl intergrieren soll?  Ich werde mal darüber nachdenken.


----------



## Steffen (14. März 2012)

Nee, so war das nicht gemeint. Mach die Tour so, wie Du es vor hast.
Es war nur ein Versuch, noch etwas Substantielles beizutragen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _torsten_ (14. März 2012)

Steffen schrieb:


> Nee, so war das nicht gemeint. Mach die Tour so, wie Du es vor hast.
> Es war nur ein Versuch, noch etwas Substantielles beizutragen.


Aber die Idee ist gut!


----------



## _torsten_ (14. März 2012)

Heute gibt´s noch einmal ein paar Informationen zu unserer Tour am Samstag. Ganz wichtig, ich bin kein Guide und trete nicht als solcher auf. Jeder fährt auf eigenes Risiko, ich übernehme keinerlei Haftung! Helm ist selbstverständlich. Außerdem kann jeder zu jeder Zeit alleine weiterfahren, umdrehen oder was auch immer. Nur bitte Bescheid sagen. 

Derzeit hat die Strecke eine Länge von ziemlich genau 50 km und ca. 750 hm. Daran wird sich auch nichts wesentliches mehr ändern. Ich habe versucht einen hohen Trailanteil einzubauen, aber ganz ohne Asphalt geht´s hier leider nicht. Wie lange wir insgesamt für die Strecke brauchen kann ich schlecht einschätzen. Es können 4 Stunden, aber auch 6 Stunden einschließlich der Unterbrechungen und Pausen werden.

Da der Zug aus Weißenfels mit Reinhard1, Udo1 und Kasebi um 0958 in Erfurt am Hbf einrollt, geht die Tour offiziell am Willy-Brandt-Platz (Bahnhofsvorplatz) los. Um das einzuhalten fahren wir um 0945 an der Wendeanlage Scharnhorststraße 1 (da wo die Clausewitzstraße einmündet) los. Vom Bahnhof aus geht´s in Richtung Thüringenhalle um eventuelle Mitfahrer abzuholen. Das wäre dann ca. 1015. Ich keine Ahnung, wie viele wir insgesamt werden, ich denke aber zwischen 12 und 15. 

Also dann, haben wir Spaß und keine Unfälle. Schönes Wetter ist bestellt.


----------



## Udo1 (17. März 2012)

Hallo torsten,
Danke, war eine tolle Tour mit, wie immer sehr netten Mitfahrern.





Meine Eindrücke folgen etwas später, ich trinke jetzt erst einmal ein Bier.


----------



## pixxelbiker (17. März 2012)

bei mir kam leider kurzfristig was dazwischen
bin gespannt auf weiter bilder


----------



## Bergarbeiter (18. März 2012)

Ein Dank an den/die Voranfahrenden ( ein Guide war ja nicht mit)und an Thüringen für die abwechslungsreiche Tour.
Ein Foto habe ich hier auch schon einmal.
Es haben sicher nur wenige mitbekommen, aber der Wirt auf dem Riechheimer Berg hatte uns Rabatt gegeben- 20% auf alles, außer Thüringer Roster- und so waren am Ende 6 Euro von der Getränkerechnung übrig.
Ich habe aufgerundet und gespendet.


----------



## _torsten_ (18. März 2012)

Bergarbeiter schrieb:


> ... ein Guide war ja nicht mit ...


Wie sollte er auch, es gab ja keinen. 

Unabhängig davon, ich fand die Tour mit euch wieder prima. Hat mir Spaß gemacht. Danke!

Ich habe mal die Streckenabschnitte ein wenig zugeordnet und kam auf folgende Aufteilung:
36% Straße und befestigte Wege,
14% Schotterwege,
22% Wald-, Feld- und Wiesenweg und
28% Pfade.
Alles natürlich ohne Gewähr. 

Und hier noch das Höhenprofil:



und der Track. GPSies.com hat wieder mehr Höhenmeter.

Fotos habe ich leider keine gemacht, es gab aber doch ein paar Kameras auf der Strecke. 



Bergarbeiter schrieb:


> Es haben sicher nur wenige mitbekommen, aber der Wirt auf dem Riechheimer Berg hatte uns Rabatt gegeben- 20% auf alles, außer Thüringer Roster- und so waren am Ende 6 Euro von der Getränkerechnung übrig.
> Ich habe aufgerundet und gespendet.


----------



## Maik68 (18. März 2012)

Hallo,
Ich bin wieder gut Zuhause angekommen.
Danke an Torsten und alle die mitgefahren sind .
Es war eine SUPER Tour.
Hier nun meine Bilder:











Weiere Bilder gibt es noch in meinem Fotoalbum.
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/47450

Viele Grüße Maik


----------



## Udo1 (18. März 2012)

Hallo,
die super Tour von gestern ist verdaut. Wir sind gut angekommen und das erste Bierchen hat noch nie so gut geschmeckt.
nachfolgend meine Eindrücke von der gestrigen Tour, wo alles perfekt gepasst hat, bis auf vielleicht die fehlende Gartenschere des Guides bei der Erkundung.
Also hier der Link: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=9315702&postcount=1981


----------



## Bergarbeiter (18. März 2012)

Udo1 schrieb:


> die fehlende Gartenschere des Guides bei der Erkundung.


Ich wollte nicht davon anfangen.
Zwischen den grauen Pyramiden gehen wir die Sache so an:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Teddy (18. März 2012)

@ torsten

Danke für die schöne Tour mit klassen Leuten und für den Termin das sogar ich konnte

@ Udo 1

super Bilder und Bericht


----------



## pixxelbiker (18. März 2012)

eine klassse zusammenfassung..wann  findet die nächste tour statt?
würde gern mal mitfahren


----------



## _torsten_ (19. März 2012)

Teddy schrieb:


> Danke für die schöne Tour mit klassen Leuten und für den Termin das sogar ich konnte


Kunststück! 



pixxelbiker schrieb:


> wann  findet die nächste tour statt?
> würde gern mal mitfahren


Keine Ahnung, aber die wird sicherlich auch hier stehen.


----------



## Maik68 (19. März 2012)

So, die Schaltung funktioniert auch wieder .
Schaltwerk und Schaltauge waren beides futsch .
War klatt ein Wunder das das Zeug bis zum Bahnhof gehalten hat.
So nun kann die nächste Tour kommen .

Wann und wo geht es weiter???

Gruß Maik


----------



## _torsten_ (20. März 2012)

Maik68 schrieb:


> So, die Schaltung funktioniert auch wieder .
> Schaltwerk und Schaltauge waren beides futsch .
> War klatt ein Wunder das das Zeug bis zum Bahnhof gehalten hat.


Irgendetwas geht immer kaputt. Und dieses Mal war es neben den drei Plattfüßen (der Hagitator kurz vorm Riechheimer Berg, der Bergarbeiter am Ende vor dem Hbf und ich hab meinen am nächsten Tag festgestellt) halt dein Schaltwerk. Aber schön, wenn es wieder funktioniert. 



Maik68 schrieb:


> So nun kann die nächste Tour kommen .
> 
> Wann und wo geht es weiter???


Gute Frage! Hattest du nicht etwas von einer erneuten EIC-Querung erzählt? Dieses Jahr könnten wir den Hainich queren.  
Nein, mal im Ernst. Ein paar Ideen gibt´s da schon und die werde ich zu gegebener Zeit auch Kund tun. 
Am Karfreitag (06.04.2012) gibt´s übrigens von den Auebikern die »Tour der Leiden«. Infos gibt´s sicherlich demnächst hier .


----------



## Maik68 (22. März 2012)

Bergarbeiter schrieb:


> Ein Dank an den/die Voranfahrenden ( ein Guide war ja nicht mit)und an Thüringen für die abwechslungsreiche Tour.
> Ein Foto habe ich hier auch schon einmal.
> Es haben sicher nur wenige mitbekommen, aber der Wirt auf dem Riechheimer Berg hatte uns Rabatt gegeben- 20% auf alles, außer Thüringer Roster- und so waren am Ende 6 Euro von der Getränkerechnung übrig.
> Ich habe aufgerundet und gespendet.



Ich finde das ist eine tolle Aktion von Bergarbeiter gewesen 
Mann könnte ja mal überlegen bei den nächsten Touren von jedem  Mitfahrer
(natürich freiwillig) ein paar Euronen einzusammeln und zu spenden.

Gruß Maik


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hagitator (22. März 2012)

Danke für die Führung der Tour. Ich habe mich sehr wohl gefühlt mit all den netten Menschen. Gerne wieder.

Grüße
Hagen


----------



## _torsten_ (29. März 2012)

Am Karfreitag wird´s im Kyffhäuser eine Tour geben. Informationen dazu stehen hier.


----------



## Kasebi (7. April 2012)

_torsten_ schrieb:


> Am Karfreitag wird´s im Kyffhäuser eine Tour geben. Informationen dazu stehen hier.



Mist! (Verzeihung) Ich bin erst seit heute Nachmittag wieder online. Da wär ich doch glatt mitgefahren. Man wie haben wir das nur früher  ohne Netz gemacht. Ging  auch aber schwerer. 
Also bis dann
Kasebi


----------



## Kasebi (15. April 2012)

So, da bin ich wieder in einem manierlichen Zustand. Geduscht und geschrubbt. Aber auch ein bisschen traurig. Und warum? Weil ein super Tourenwochenende mit super Leuten zu Ende ist. Ich hoffe alle sind oder kommen noch gut nach Hause. Ich bin dann doch nicht von Porstendorf mit dem Zug nach NMB. Statt dessen bin ich auf dem Radweg via Bürgel nach Trotz. Dort hab ich mich dann aber doch abholen lassen. Das waren dann nochmal zusätzliche 15.2Km mit 95Hm. Am Schluß hatte ich dadurch 111,9Km und 1937Hm auf der Uhr bzw dem GPS. Einen kurzen Bericht vom Heutigen Tag giebts wenn Udo1 seinen vom ersten Tag geschrieben hat
Also bis dann
Kasebi


----------



## Udo1 (15. April 2012)

Hallo,
hier meine Eindrücke von der kasebi-Tour Heldrungen- Bad Kösen auf dem klassischen Wanderweg.
Die Tour fand am 14. April, zeitgleich mit dem Kyffhäuserberglauf statt. Es fanden sich für diese Tour 7 Fahrer um 08:53 und 09:02 in Heldrungen Bahnhof ein.
Mein Start begann schon um 06:35 Uhr, mit dem Zug dann über Naumburg, wo der Guide zu stieg nach Erfurt. Dort stießen Torsten und Steffen dazu. Mit der Bahn ging es dann von Erfurt um 08:16 Uhr weiter zum Treffpunkt Bahnhof Heldrungen. Hier wurden wir schon erwartete. 







Fahrer 6 und 7 stieß dann, um 09:02 Uhr mit dem Zug aus Sangerhausen, zu uns. 




Bevor der Guide den Startschuss gab, gab es noch schnell einen heißen Kaffee am dortigen Imbiss. 




Um 09:13 Uhr gab der Guide das Kommando zur Abfahrt. 




Es ging erst einmal die B86 nach Süden bis kurz vor der Unstrutbrücke. 




Hier war der Einstieg in den Finnewanderweg, laut Karte ist es aber der Schmücke- Wanderweg. 




Es ging gleich hart zur Sache, der Scharfe Berg musste erklommen werden, 6,6 bis 12% Steigung auf 850 Meter musste sogleich hochgekurbelt werden. 





Wie uns der Guide zum Anfang der Tour sagte, war es der Erste heftige von zwei Anstiegen, die wir erklimmen müssen. Er hat leicht untertrieben, es sollte noch wurde kommen. Wir folgten auf der Höhe angekommen immer den Wegezeichen, rotes Dreieck, auf dem Höhenzug nach Südosten. 







Vom Höhenzug hat man einen schönen Blick in das Unstruttal nach Südwesten und nach Nordosten auf die Hohe Schrecke. Wenn die Sicht denn klar ist, an diesem Morgen war aber die Sicht durch leichten Bodennebel gestört. Der Autobahntunnel der BAB 71 wurde kurz vor dem Käseberg überquert, danach überquerten wir die Landstraße Harras- Hemleben und fuhren in gerader Linie auf dem Schmücke Höhenzug weiter nach Südosten.







 Der Kammweg hatte es auch in sich, kurze An- und Abstiege die sich wellenförmig abwechselten auf weichen Boden schlauchten schon ein wenig. So gelangten wir nach geraumer Zeit in die Nähe von Monraburg. Jetzt ging es auf einer ehemaligen Straße rasant bergab bis nach Burgwerben. Ab hier geht der Schmücke Wanderweg in den Finnewanderweg, laut Karte, über. In Burgwerben hieß es dann erst einmal die Räder schultern und Treppe hoch.




 Es waren nicht sehr viel Stufen, aber danach ging es auch noch ordentlich zur Sache, ich zog es dann doch vor den Anstieg (teilweise 24%) zu schieben. 




Oben angekommen ging es dann parallel einer Höhenlinie Am Finnberg weiter nach Südosten. Am km 16,5 entschied sich der Guide den Wanderweg zu verlassen und geradeaus weiter zu fahren. Den Anstieg von 18% auf 536 m wollte er uns ersparen. Wir folgten also den schon langsam zuwachsenden Weg 




bis zum km 17,4 nach Osten. An diesem Punkt kam jetzt eine Einlage durch den Guide, Fortsetzung der Tour nach Marschrichtungszahl.




 Jetzt wurde sich jetzt nach dem eingebauten Navikompass unserer GPS-Geräte bis zum nächsten Weg orientiert. Nach Erreichen des Weges stellten wir fest, dass unsere Geräte uns die richtige Richtung gewiesen hatten. Wir folgten den Weg 220 Meter weiter nach Osten und stießen hier wieder auf dem ausgeschilderten Wanderweg. Den folgten wir nun nach Süden bis zur Waldkante. Wir überquerten den Litterbach und folgten den Weg weiter an der südlichen Waldkante nach Osten. Zwischen dem Katzenberg und dem Kreuzberg km 20,9 ging es wieder in ein Tal hinein nach Norden. Wir fuhren an Kalksteinabbrüchen 




in einem Bogen nach Osten bis zur Rosenmühle weiter. Ab hier erklommen wir dann den Karrenberg mit seinem 13 % tigen Anstieg auf zerfahrenen Weg und fuhren dann nach einem geraden Abschnitt wieder nach Süden bis zur Waldkante unterhalb der Titelsburg runter. Danach umrundeten wir nördlich den Plattenberg, 




wo wir auf der Höhe 291,7 erst einmal eine Rast einlegten. 







Bis jetzt hatten wir schon eine ordentliche Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit, zu mindesten meine lag bei 10,3 km/h. Nach der Pause kam dann ein Stück zu erholen, es ging bergab bis nach Schafau. Hier folgten wir dann den Wanderweg auf einem ehemaligen Eisenbahndamm 







weiter nach Osten und gelangten beim km 27,1 in Haselberg an. Hinter der Altenburger Mühle, auf den alternativen Weg, führte uns der Guide wieder in den Berg, es ging auf einem sehr schönem ausgewaschenen und von Furchen durchwachsenem Weg




 mit einer Steigung von 10- 14% nach oben zum Schwabenberg. Ich habe den Abschnitt noch einmal mit einer alten Karte verglichen und vermute dass wir hier wahrscheinlich vom Weg abgewichen waren. Laut Karte hätten wir noch ein wenig das Krähental entlang fahren müssen. War aber auch sehr interessant dieser Anstieg. Es ging dann wieder nach Süden abwärts bis nach Almose. Unten angekommen ging es weiter nach Osten zur Roten Wand in das Tiefe Tal. Das Tiefe Tal, mit seinen Wiesen voller Buschwindröschen 




ging es nach Nordosten hoch.  Oben angekommen ging in grober Richtung in das Klosterholz bei Marienthal. 







Weiter auf einen sehr schönen Trail am Schloss und Schlosspark vorbei in das Mönchenholz 




und auf dem Kamm des Ohrau 




nach Eckhartsberga. Hier wurde dann der kürzeste und auch anspruchsvollste Weg, 15% Steigung, zur Eckhartsburg hoch gewählt. Am Rodelkiosk dann erst einmal die Flaschen auffüllen 




und nebenbei wurde noch den Hunger gestillt. 




Vom Kiosk führte uns der Guide noch schnell für das Gruppenfoto zur historischen Windmühle.




 Ab hier dann weiter auf dem Weg unterhalb der vier Linden, ich ahnte schon Schlimmes, denn immer wenn ich diesen Trail gefahren bin gab es immer bei einem Mitfahrer einen Platten. Und es kam, wie es kommen musste, wir hatten einen Plattfuß hinten. Der aber in kürzester Zeit mit kollegialer Unterstützung und guten Ratschlägen beseitigt wurde. 




Dann konnte ja auf dem jetzt folgenden Trail nichts mehr schiefgehen, die wenigen Wanderer machten uns bereitwillig Platz, sodass wir die Bremshebel kaum benutzen mussten. In rasanter Abfahrt gelangten wir in Auerstedt an und folgten jetzt den Radweg 




nach Osten bis Bad Sulza. Hinter der Emsenmühle ging es jetzt hoch zur Sonnenkuppe, das war der vom Guide zu anfangs besagte zweite heftige Anstieg. Also wie gesagt am km 54,4 ging es dann bei durchschnittlich 15% auf 656 hoch zur Sonnenkuppe. 







Auf dem Höhenweg, jetzt auch ausgeschildert mit Weg zum Himmelreich,







 folgten wir den Finnewanderweg bis nach Himmelreich. Am Himmelreich angelangt lag uns das Saaletal zu Füßen,




 es ist der schönste Abschnitt der Saale. 












_(Stilleben mit Räder und Bank)_
Vom Ausblick dann die letzten km wieder abwärts nach Bad Kösen, wo ich mich am Bahnhof nach 64 km und 1300 HM von den Tourteilnehmern verabschiedete.
Es war eine tolle und anspruchsvolle Tour gewesen, meinen Dank an den Guide für die Auswahl des Weges und die super Führung auf der gesamten Strecke, sowie an die Mitfahrer die immer auf den Höhen auf mich gewartet hatten. Euch allen eine schöne Woche. 
  Ein kurzes Video mit bewegten Bildern folgt demnächst.

Alle Bilder hier: http://de.sevenload.com/suche/BT20120414/bilder


----------



## _torsten_ (15. April 2012)

@Kasebi, danke für die Idee und die schöne Umsetzung! Ich fand die Touren am Samstag und Sonntag prima gelungen, aber auch antrengend. Dazu kamen das sehr gute Wetter und natürlich die angenehmen Mitstreiter. 

Und die Moral von der Geschicht´?
Man braucht den Kyffhäuser Berglauf nicht!


----------



## Schulle (15. April 2012)

Hallo Udo,
schöne Bilder und tolle Zusammenfassung wieder mal. Och manno, hoffe ich kann
irgendwann mal mit......


----------



## Steffen (16. April 2012)

@Kasebi: Vielen Dank für die Idee, Organisation und die Streckenführung.
Ja, es war dann besonders am zweiten Tag doch ziemlich anstrengend.
Grüße an alle Mitfahrer.


----------



## Kasebi (16. April 2012)

Hallo Leute
also ich bin heute sowas von kaputt gewesen das kann man gar nicht beschreiben. Ich denke mal ihr seit gut nach Hause gekommen. Leider hat mein Fotoapperat entgültig die Hufe hochgenommen. Und so stehe ich ohne ein Bild von diesem Wochenende da. Und ich muß euch noch was gestehen. Wenn ich nicht der Anstifter zu diesem Wochenende gewesen wäre hätte ich mich gestern vor dem weiterfahren gedrückt. Und nun zu dem Bericht. Wie beschreibt man eigentlich eine Tour die "nur" bergab und tendentiell leicht geradeaus geht? (Richtig Zitiert?) Wenn ihr ein paar Bilder habt und dann noch eure Eindrücke schildert brauche ich keinen langen Bericht schreiben. Mein Kopf ist eh leer. Und nach der Tour ist ja bekanntlich vor der Tour. Deswegen würde ich ganz gern wissen was ich/wir beim nächsten mal anders bzw besser machen können. Ich meine damit nicht meine katastrophale Kondition. Da weiß ich das ich ganz gewaltig was tun muß. Denn für ein zweites Hammerwochenende hab ich schon die Ideen parat.
Also bis dann
Kasebi


----------



## ChurchAngel (16. April 2012)

Auch ich möchte hier noch mal alle herzlich grüßen ...war ein tolles Wochende mit "unbedingtem Wiederholungsfaktor"!
Besonderen Dank hier noch einmal  für den AXEL!

Werde in den nächsten Tagen auch noch meine Bilder hochladen.​
PS 
... war heute beim Fahraddoktor ...mein Rahmen ist gebrochen  
... jetzt hoffe ich auf eine positive Rückinfo von Cube


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _torsten_ (17. April 2012)

ChurchAngel schrieb:


> PS
> ... war heute beim Fahraddoktor ...mein Rahmen ist gebrochen
> ... jetzt hoffe ich auf eine positive Rückinfo von Cube


Na super! 
Ich drück dir die Daumen. Und hoffentlich gibt´s eine positive Rückmeldung.


----------



## Udo1 (17. April 2012)

Hallo,
wie ich lesen konnte, habt ihr die letzte Etappe auch gut überstanden und seit wieder ausgeruht an eurem Arbeitsplatz erschienen.
Nun wie versprochen nachfolgend eine kleine Zusammenfassung der Tour als Video.
Die Bildqualität musste ich auf Grund meiner Übertragungsrate verkleinern.


----------



## log11 (17. April 2012)

Als stiller Leser muss ich mal mein LOB aussprechen. Eine wirklich schöne Tour habt Ihr da gemacht und diese wurde auch noch ansprechend mit tollen Fotos dokumentiert.
Macht richtig Spaß so etwas zu lesen. 
Falls Ihr mal aus EF oder direkter Umgebung startet, würde ich mich da gerne mal mit einklinken.
Also Voankündigung von Touren hier im Forum meinerseits erwünscht. 

Grüße log11


----------



## _torsten_ (17. April 2012)

Udo1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> wie ich lesen konnte, habt ihr die letzte Etappe auch gut überstanden und seit wieder ausgeruht an eurem Arbeitsplatz erschienen.
> Nun wie versprochen nachfolgend eine kleine Zusammenfassung der Tour als Video.


Danke Udo! Schön, dass du da immer noch mal einen Haufen Zeit für die Nachbetrachtung investierst. 

Und ja, wir haben den zweiten Tourabschnitt von Bad Kösen nach Porstendorf gut überstanden. Dabei ging es gleich nach dem Frühstück erst einmal zur Rudelsburg hinauf wo uns Kasebi auf einen Rundweg ohne Absicherung (oder war da doch ein Geländer?!) um die Burg schickte. Mir war da gar nicht so wohl dabei.  Über Rödigen und Katschen-Weichau ging es auf super Trails immer nur bergan - zumindest fühlte es sich so an - nach Camburg. In Camburg wurde erst einmal Steffens Hinterradbremse justiert. Hätten wir das eher getan, hätten wir uns vielleicht ein wenig Quietschen erspart.  Durch den Schleuskauer Grund (natürlich bergan), Frauenprießnitz und ein Stück der/einer Saalehorizontalen kamen wir zur Tautenburg. Dort pfiff der Wind so heftig, dass die wir geplante Pause sehr schnell abbrachen. Die Zietschkuppe ließen wir links liegen und rollten einen Hohlweg hinunter. Endlich einmal abwärts.  Wobei - rollen kann man dazu nicht sagen. Der Weg war durch Pferdehufe dermaßen zerstört, dass man durchgängig treten musste. Das letzte Wegstück von Beutnitz nach Porstendorf hatten wir ganz viel Rückenwind von vorne. Am Campingplatz wurde die Tour dann offiziell bei Cafe und geräucherter Forelle beendet. 

Und wie schon gesagt, auch dieser Tag war ein perfekter. Und es ging nicht immer nur bergan, auch wenn das vllt. so klingt. 

Nun ja, nicht ganz. Für die, die es noch nicht wissen: der stehengebliebene Opel Corsa wurde am Sonntag nach Jena in eine Werkstatt geschleppt und dort suchen die Mechaniker nach der Ursache. Vermutung: Dieselpumpe.


----------



## ohmtroll (17. April 2012)

Kasebi schrieb:


> Deswegen würde ich ganz gern wissen was ich/wir beim nächsten mal anders bzw besser machen können. Ich meine damit nicht meine katastrophale Kondition.
> Kasebi



Axel. Vielen Dank für die Idee, Vorbereitung und Führung!
Du hast alles richtig gemacht und die Kondition hat ja auch gereicht  
Kann man vielleicht mit der CF/SD Karte aus Deiner Kamera rumprobieren, ob man die Bilder noch herunterbekommt?
Ich hab ein schönes Bild vom Samstag: Der Chef mit Buschwindröschen-Deko im Hintergrund:







Der Sonntag fing irgendwie so an wie der Samstag sich anfühlte: Bergauf.
Aber Rudelsburg mit Blick ins Saaletal ist immer wieder schön.






Und die Abfahrt über die Stufen hat mir richtig Spass gemacht, auch wenn ich zwischendurch erstmal den Rucksack festzurren musste  
Der Weg im Wald hinter Kaatschen war auch vom Feinsten.
Im Tal vom Schleuskauer Bach ist mir dann wieder eingefallen, daß ich ja mal fotografieren könnte. 






Und obwohl es mal wieder bergan ging, waren -schwupps- alle durch.
Also nix mit in der Sonne auf dem Rasen rumliegen 
Lustige Ortsnamen wie Frauenprießnitz, Thierschneck und Rodameuschel kreuzten den Weg, bevor wir nach Tautenburg "runterknallten".






Hat wirklich sehr gezogen auf der Tautenburg.











Na und den Rest kennt Ihr ja schon.
Bei der Frage "Bockwurst oder Forelle", welche kulinarisch das Wochenende beschreiben könnte, hab ich mich in Porstendorf für Bowu entschieden.
Wobei ich an dieser Stelle noch einmal den ernährungsphysiologisch nicht ganz von der Hand zu weisenden, weil sportlich vorteilhaften, Gehalt an Kochsalz in diesem Lebensmittel würdigen möchte. 

Es war ein super Wochenende, und durch Udo's Beteiligung hat es auch mit dem Wetter gepasst  

Die Krönung war ja noch, daß ich von Frank und Conny bis nach Straußberg chauffiert wurde. Dafür einen riesen Dank! 
So konnte ich noch schlaffe 30km nach Hause rollen, inklusive Lohra-Trail und Eisdiele Sollstedt.

Besser gehts nicht.

P.S. Die Bilder gibts noch etwas größer in dem Fotoalbum.
Sind zwar nur wenige und keines ist vom Kyffhäuser, aber ... egal...


----------



## Trailfahrer (18. April 2012)

Hallo Auebiker,

kann mich log11 nur anschließen; Wenn ihr mal wieder in greifbarer Nähe radelt, dann würde ich gern mitfahren.


Grüße aus Erfurt, Trailfahrer


----------



## pixxelbiker (18. April 2012)

klasse berichte... da tut ein in mitleidenschafter knöchel nur noch halbso weh


----------



## Kasebi (20. April 2012)

Hallo Leute
Ich konnte doch ein paar Bilder vom letzten Sonntag retten. Sie sind an der Rudelsburg, im Schleuskauer Grund und beim "Aufstieg" zum Tautenburger Wald entstanden. Und beim Bremse justieren in Camburg. Ich werde sie hier ohne jeden weiteren Kommentar reinstellen.
Also bis dann
Kasebi


----------



## Trailfahrer (22. April 2012)

Mal eine Impression von meiner gestrigen Tour (120km, 800hm EF-Schmücke-Ilmtal-EF). Unterhalb der Schmücke (Wander-Wurzelpfad) gehts Richtung Güldene Brücke über Schneefelder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## runalone (22. April 2012)

Hallo,

hab mir gerade mal den Bericht über eure letzte Tour durchgelesen. Respekt! Das klang schon nur vom lesen recht anstrengend. Aber ich bin mir sicher ihr hattet auch viel Spaß. Tolle Bild und klasse Bericht. 

Gruß
Nico


----------



## G.T.K. (29. April 2012)

Ich denke, hier wirds gelesen.

Auch wenn ich mich zum Obst mache,
heute habe ich es endlich geschafft, einen Schlagbaum erst zu spät zu sehen/*wahrzunehmen*.
Am Parkplatz Wilrodaer Forst, von Richtung Autobahn-Holzbrücke kommend.
Man fährt aus dieser Richtung seitlich auf die Schranke zu und dann könnte man, wenn sie denn offen wäre, in Kurvenlage durch.
Der Schlagbaum selbst ist (aus meiner Erinnerung) ein nicht kenntlich gemachter Aluminiumbalken, also Tarnfarbe, erst recht seitlich.
Als ich ihn sah, wars es rechts für den Trampelpfad zu spät, und links, also geradeaus mit Vollbremsung endete mit Sturz.
Nun ja, ein Umfaller mit Restgeschwindigkeit.
Schadenaufnahme vor Ort: Schlüsselbeinbruch, Rest nicht der Rede wert.
Konnte die 11km noch verhalten nach Hause fahren.
Jetzt gibts erstmal einige Wochen gar nix fahren.

Also seid gewarnt vor der getarnten Schranke, die rot-weiß gehört!

Und Euch unfallfreie Touren!


----------



## Udo1 (29. April 2012)

G.T.K. schrieb:


> Ich denke, hier wirds gelesen.
> ......
> Schadenaufnahme vor Ort: Schlüsselbeinbruch, Rest nicht der Rede wert.
> Konnte die 11km noch verhalten nach Hause fahren.
> ...


Dann wünsche ich dir gute Besserung. Ich weiß was es heißt mit Schlüssselbeinbruch und Schlaufe rumzulaufen und vor allem des Nachts im Bett zu liegen.


----------



## G.T.K. (29. April 2012)

Udo1 schrieb:


> Dann wünsche ich dir gute Besserung. Ich weiß was es heißt mit Schlüssselbeinbruch und Schlaufe rumzulaufen und vor allem des Nachts im Bett zu liegen.



Vielen Dank für die Wünsche!

Ich bin jetzt Brustgurt-Nixmehr-Fahrer


----------



## Kasebi (29. April 2012)

G.T.K. schrieb:


> Ich denke, hier wirds gelesen.
> 
> Auch wenn ich mich zum Obst mache,
> heute habe ich es endlich geschafft, einen Schlagbaum erst zu spät zu sehen/*wahrzunehmen*.
> ...



Ich wünsche Dir gute Besserung. Ich hab das im letzten Jahr durchgemacht. War in seiffen beim EBM gestürzt. Dan klassischer Rucksackverband und nach 6 Wochen bereits wieder arbeiten und damit meine ich nicht einen Schreibtischplatz. Eins kannst du mir glauben. die beste Krankheit taugt nichts.
Also bis dann
Kasebi
Schau mal hier rein. Da bist du in bester Gesellschaft


----------



## Zoda (29. April 2012)

gute besserung!

diese nicht vorhandene farbe heißt nciht ohne grund schmerzstillende farbe...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trailfahrer (29. April 2012)

ja, diese blöde Schranke kenn ich, hab da auch schon anhalten müssen


----------



## cappulino (29. April 2012)

Mal im Ernst: welche Schranke, wo ist sie genau? 
Zur Gefahrenabwehr wird sich noch die eine oder ander Spraydose im Sortiment finden, dann macht Grafiti Sinn! 

Neues Motto?! Ich packe meinen Bikerucksack: Nahrung, Klamotten, Notfallausrüstung, klappbare Säge, *Markierspray*...


----------



## G.T.K. (29. April 2012)

cappulino schrieb:


> Mal im Ernst: welche Schranke, wo ist sie genau?
> Zur Gefahrenabwehr wird sich noch die eine oder ander Spraydose im Sortiment finden, dann macht Grafiti Sinn!
> 
> Neues Motto?! Ich packe meinen Bikerucksack: Nahrung, Klamotten, Notfallausrüstung, klappbare Säge, *Markierspray*...



Am Wilrodaer Forsthaus (Verbindung zwischen Erfurt-Melchendorf/Schöntal und Riechheimer Berg) gibt es einen Parkplatz und so eine Sitzgruppe mit Dach, dort steht die Schranke (Vorsicht, auf der anderen Straßenseite ist auch eine).
Schon oft dran vorbeigefahren, manchmal sind sie offen und man nimmt keine Notitz davon.
Aber wenn sie zu ist wäre etwas Signalwirkung schon angebracht.
An die Sprayer-Action habe ich auch gedacht - hinterher.
Jetzt bin ich leider nicht mobil.


Danke für die guten Wünsche!


----------



## cappulino (29. April 2012)

Ich kümmer mich drum.


----------



## G.T.K. (29. April 2012)

cappulino schrieb:


> Ich kümmer mich drum.


----------



## Trailfahrer (30. April 2012)

Gibt es Biker in Erfurt und Umgebung, mit denen ich mich mal kontaktieren kann, um gemeinsame Biketouren zu fahren? Fahre bisher meist einmal wöchentlich 40-80km quer durchs Thüringerwald-Vorland, starte fast immer  in Erfurt und komme auch dort meist wieder an. Man trifft unterwegs immer wieder zahlreiche "Einzelkämpfer", aber mal in einer kleineren Gruppe was machen wäre doch auch nicht verkehrt.


----------



## Zoda (30. April 2012)

Also, nur mal so, wir haben in Jena recht gute Erfahrungen mit nem E-Mail Verteiler gemacht, jeder gibt dort seine Adresse an und bei GMX kann man dann Verteiler einrichten. Man schreibt dann diese Adresse an und schon bekommen alle im Verteiler die Nachricht. Das funktioniert alleine schon deshalb besser, weil es nicht von einer Plattform abhängt und jeder seine Mails checkt. Wir sind inzwischen an die 30 Leute im Verteiler und da muss kaum einer noch alleine fahren, der genug Mut hat ne E-Mail zu senden. Vllt findet sich ja auch jemand in EF, der sowas verwalten und pflegen will.


----------



## Trailfahrer (30. April 2012)

Danke Zoda für den Tip; ich würde vorschlagen, wenn es Fahrer gibt, die Interesse daran haben bzw. falls jemand mitmachen möchte, schickt mir vorerst eine PN. Den praktischen Verteiler könnte man dann bei regerem Zuspruch einrichten.


----------



## Udo1 (30. April 2012)

Trailfahrer schrieb:


> Danke Zoda für den Tip; ich würde vorschlagen, wenn es Fahrer gibt, die Interesse daran haben bzw. falls jemand mitmachen möchte, schickt mir vorerst eine PN. Den praktischen Verteiler könnte man dann bei regerem Zuspruch einrichten.


Warum nutzt du nicht das LMB?
Klappt bei uns im südlichen Sachsen-Anhalt bestens. Dann müsste es doch in Thüringen auch klappen.


----------



## Trailfahrer (30. April 2012)

Hallo Udo, klär mich mal auf, was ist das LMB?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Udo1 (30. April 2012)

Trailfahrer schrieb:


> Hallo Udo, klär mich mal auf, was ist das LMB?


Das ist das "Last Minute Biking"- Verabrede dich kurzfristg zum Biken!
Schau nach oben. Das Menü befindet sich auf dieser Seite oben. Oder klicke auf dem Link Fahrgemeinschaften im Menü. 
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/


----------



## Trailfahrer (30. April 2012)

Alles klar. Da hatte ich schon einige male reingeschaut, wird wohl von den Erfurtern kaum genutzt. Dann werd ich mal dort was reinstellen, wenn ich wieder was mache.


----------



## Zoda (30. April 2012)

die erwähnte schranke ist übrigens von der anderen seite schmerzstillend markiert, is schon irgendwie komisch das ganze...


----------



## Fujisan (10. August 2012)

Servus in die Runde!

Mir wurde in der Nacht vom Montag auf den Dienstag mein 1997er Cannondale M800 "Beast of the East" in Erfurt, Schillerstraße 27 gestohlen.

Es war wie folgt ausgestattet:

(1) Rahmenset: 26" MTB Cannondale M800 Rahmen (Größe "S" = Sattelrohr: ca. 40,3cm) inkl. Cannondale Pepperoni Gabel (beides silber)
(2) Laufradsatz: Shimano XT (silber)
(3) Kurbel: Shimano SLX
(4) Kassette: SLX (9-fach)
(5) Schaltwerk: Shimano XTR
(6) Umwerfer: Shimano XT
(7) Pedale: Shimano XTR (Klick)
(8) Bremsarme: Avid SL V-Brake (silber)
(9) Bremshebel: Avid SL (silber)
(10) Vorbau: Smica
(11) Sattelstütze: Smica
(12) Lenker: KCNC SC Bone
(13) Schaltung: SRAM Attack GripShift
(14) Steuersatz: Cane Creek S2
(15) Bereifung: Continental Twister
(16) Weiteres: Contec Barends

Bitte haltet die Augen auf. Über Tipps/Hinweise zum Verbleib würde ich mich freuen.

Auch wenn es nur ein Fahrrad ist, aber ehrlich gesagt: "Mir blutet das Herz."


----------



## PripyatSoldier (10. August 2012)

Falls ihr das Rad findet, die Typen bitte zuerst sachgerecht bearbeiten. Einem Freund wurde in der gleichen Nacht ein komplett neu aufgebautes Bike gestohlen, Fotos folgen. Ort der Tat war der Bereich vorm F1-Kino.

Eventuell lohnt es sich auch mal, auf die Lauer zu legen. Auch im Bereich Sömmerda wurden mehrere Keller aufgebrochen.
Dreckspack. Wenn ich einen von denen erwische, ist die Polizei sein geringstes Problem...


----------



## Schulle (11. August 2012)

Dem Klauschwein gehören 20 Hiebe auf die blanke Eichel!
Da spart man sein letztes Geld für seinen Hobel und dann
kommt so´n Pfirsich.... zum kotzen.
Werde meine Augen offen halten.


----------



## log11 (11. August 2012)

@Fujisan, kann Deinen Frust verstehen. Das Bild Deines puristischen Bikes ist vorgemerkt. Da ich viel in EF mit dem Bike unterwegs bin werd ich auch die Augen offen halten.
Kopf hoch und trotzdem schönes We.


----------



## Zoda (11. August 2012)

Wär doch mal ne lustige Aktion, teures Rad vorn F1, A1 stellen und mit 15 Leuten warten bis einer kommt, Video aufnehmen und verhaften und Polizei dazuholn, bei 15 Zeugen kanner sich auch nimmer rausquatschen...


----------



## Fujisan (12. August 2012)

Danke Jungs für den Zuspruch! Mal schauen, vielleicht gehöre ich ja zu den Glücklichen, deren Rad doch wieder auftaucht...die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pixxelbiker (5. September 2012)

ist denn inzwischen mal wieder eine tour um erfurt oder so geplant?


----------



## _torsten_ (5. September 2012)

pixxelbiker schrieb:


> ist denn inzwischen mal wieder eine tour um erfurt oder so geplant?


Was genau ist den "... oder so ..."? 
Aber ja, es sind schon ein paar Touren geplant. Nur leider gibt´s immer wieder Terminkoordinierungsschwierigkeiten. Ich geb Bescheid wenn ich Näheres weiß.


----------



## Zoda (6. September 2012)

Soweit wie ich das bisher immer mitbekommen habe, ist es immer ne gute Sache wenn man seine Wochenendtouren oder ähnliches hier postet um Mitfahrer zu finden, selber organisieren bringt gemeinsame Touren ...


----------



## Udo1 (6. September 2012)

Zoda schrieb:


> Soweit wie ich das bisher immer mitbekommen habe, ist es immer ne gute Sache wenn man seine Wochenendtouren oder ähnliches hier postet um Mitfahrer zu finden, selber organisieren bringt gemeinsame Touren ...


Genau so ist es


----------



## 3812311 (13. September 2012)

Fujisan schrieb:


> Servus in die Runde!
> 
> Mir wurde in der Nacht vom Montag auf den Dienstag mein 1997er Cannondale M800 "Beast of the East" in Erfurt, Schillerstraße 27 gestohlen.
> 
> ...




Hallo Fujisan,

Du hast ja offensichtlich Dein Cannondale aufgrund meines Tips inzwischen wieder gefunden.

Wie sieht es denn mit dem ausgelobten Finderlohn von 200 Euro aus? In Deinem Beitrag ist davon ja seit heute um 21:03 Uhr nichts mehr zu lesen.  

Viele Grüße,

3812311


----------



## Trailfahrer (14. September 2012)

3812311 schrieb:


> Hallo Fujisan,
> 
> Du hast ja offensichtlich Dein Cannondale aufgrund meines Tips inzwischen wieder gefunden.
> 
> ...



Stimmt, davon steht plötzlich nix mehr. War von dem Cannondale nicht vorher auch ein Bild drin?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zoda (14. September 2012)

megakurzfristig,was geht denn bei euch am WE, ich roll vllt mal wieder in erfurt, ich bin nicht der schnellste bergauf und werde sicher recht traillastig fahren (soweit das in erfurt möglich ist, ich bin Jenaverwöhnt)....


----------



## Trailfahrer (14. September 2012)

Die Radscheune macht am mWE wieder die Jahresausfahrt. Kann selber nicht mit fahren, aber vielleicht gibts ja noch Interessenten, die müssten sich dann beim Klaus Derer Sonnabend früh melden. Letztes Jahr gings querbeet Trailtour um Tambach Dietharz. Sehr empfehlenswert


----------



## _torsten_ (5. Oktober 2012)

_torsten_ schrieb:


> Ich geb Bescheid wenn ich Näheres weiß.


Sonntag, 18.11.2012
Die genaue Startzeit werde ich noch bekannt geben. Ich gehe aber davon aus, dass wir gegen 10:00 Uhr starten. Ich rechne mit einer Fahrzeit von ca. 4 bis 4,5 Stunden zzgl. Pausen. Einkehr ist nicht geplant und wird unterwegs entschieden. 

Wir starten diesmal in Weimar am Hauptbahnhof. Von dort aus fahren wir dann über Vollersroda, Buchfahrt, Bad Berka, München, Hohenfelden, Naundorf, Klettbach, Rohda nach Erfurt. Am Hauptbahnhof beenden wir die Tour. Es werden wieder ein paar nette Trails eingebaut.

Gestern bin ich die Strecke [1] abgefahren. Bis auf die "Holzernte" war alles gut. Ein oder zwei kleine Änderungen werde ich aber noch einbauen. Insbesondere an Holzerntesperrgebiet habe ich etwas anderes vor. Derzeit hat diese Strecke ca. 54 km und GPSies.com sagt 1.050 hm. Mein Höhenmesser zeigte nur 940 hm. Ein Trekkingrad ist für diese Strecke ungeeignet.

[1]


----------



## pixxelbiker (5. Oktober 2012)

klasse
ich werd dann mal urlaub einreichen, wenns klappt bin ich dauf jeden fall dabei


----------



## Kasebi (5. Oktober 2012)

_torsten_ schrieb:


> Sonntag, 18.11.2012
> ........Buchfahrt, Bad Berka, ..........
> 
> [1]



Da war doch was? Rüchtüsch!! Der ThWeg mit Bärenfangsgrund bei Buchfahrt und natürlich der Paulinenturm auf dem Adelsberg und die schöne Abfahrt von dort nach Bad Berka. Kommen wir da lang? Bütte Bütte!!


----------



## _torsten_ (6. Oktober 2012)

Kasebi schrieb:


> Da war doch was? Rüchtüsch!! Der ThWeg mit Bärenfangsgrund bei Buchfahrt und natürlich der Paulinenturm auf dem Adelsberg und die schöne Abfahrt von dort nach Bad Berka. Kommen wir da lang? Bütte Bütte!!


Den ThW zwischen der Brücke in Buchfahrt und dem Paulinenturm werden wir hochkurbeln, den direkten Weg nach Bad Berka habe ich aber abgewählt. Wir werden einen kleinen Umweg fahren. Wenn du möchtest, dann warten wir unten auf dich. Aber nicht zu lange.


----------



## Kasebi (6. Oktober 2012)

_torsten_ schrieb:


> Den ThW zwischen der Brücke in Buchfahrt und dem Paulinenturm werden wir hochkurbeln, den direkten Weg nach Bad Berka habe ich aber abgewählt. Wir werden einen kleinen Umweg fahren. Wenn du möchtest, dann warten wir unten auf dich. Aber nicht zu lange.



Nee, das ist Deine Tour und du giebst die Richtung vor. Ich freue mich genauso auf neues und vor allem mit euch biken zu können. Nur eins verstehe ich jetzt nicht. Wie ist man auf einem Umweg schneller als auf direktem Weg?
Also bis dann
Kasebi


----------



## Trailfahrer (6. Oktober 2012)

Wunderbar, hab an dem WE noch nichts vor, könnte auch teilnehmen.


----------



## _torsten_ (7. Oktober 2012)

Kasebi schrieb:


> Nur eins verstehe ich jetzt nicht. Wie ist man auf einem Umweg schneller als auf direktem Weg?


Ich gehe da von mir aus: 
Den direkten Weg habe ich schon zweimal (von zweimal) herunter geschoben.  Und das würde ich wieder tun. Und beim Umweg fahre ich. Und dabei bin ich eben schneller.


----------



## log11 (9. Oktober 2012)

_torsten_ schrieb:


> Sonntag, 18.11.2012
> Die genaue Startzeit werde ich noch bekannt geben. Ich gehe aber davon aus, dass wir gegen 10:00 Uhr starten. Ich rechne mit einer Fahrzeit von ca. 4 bis 4,5 Stunden zzgl. Pausen. Einkehr ist nicht geplant und wird unterwegs entschieden.
> 
> Wir starten diesmal in Weimar am Hauptbahnhof. Von dort aus fahren wir dann über Vollersroda, Buchfahrt, Bad Berka, München, Hohenfelden, Naundorf, Klettbach, Rohda nach Erfurt. Am Hauptbahnhof beenden wir die Tour. Es werden wieder ein paar nette Trails eingebaut.
> ...




Servus Torsten,

sehr interessante Strecke. Hast Du u.U. ein gpx file von der Strecke? Würde mir die gerne mal im Detail anschaun und ggf. auch im Vorfeld mal abfahren.....um zu testen ob ich das überhaupt packe. 

Grüße log11


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _torsten_ (9. Oktober 2012)

log11 schrieb:


> Servus Torsten,
> 
> sehr interessante Strecke. Hast Du u.U. ein gpx file von der Strecke? Würde mir die gerne mal im Detail anschaun und ggf. auch im Vorfeld mal abfahren.....um zu testen ob ich das überhaupt packe.
> 
> Grüße log11


Guck bitte in dein Postfach.


----------



## log11 (9. Oktober 2012)

Danke Torsten.


----------



## _torsten_ (5. November 2012)

_torsten_ schrieb:


> Sonntag, 18.11.2012
> Die genaue Startzeit werde ich noch bekannt geben. Ich gehe aber davon aus, dass wir gegen 10:00 Uhr starten. Ich rechne mit einer Fahrzeit von ca. 4 bis 4,5 Stunden zzgl. Pausen. Einkehr ist nicht geplant und wird unterwegs entschieden.
> 
> Wir starten diesmal in Weimar am Hauptbahnhof. Von dort aus fahren wir dann über Vollersroda, Buchfahrt, Bad Berka, München, Hohenfelden, Naundorf, Klettbach, Rohda nach Erfurt. Am Hauptbahnhof beenden wir die Tour.


Nach Sichtung einiger Züge und wegen dem Sonnenuntergang um 16:24 Uhr habe ich den Treffpunkt auf 09:30 Uhr vorgezogen. Um 09:36 Uhr rollt (hoffentlich) der Zug aus Mitteldeutschland ein und dann geht´s los. 

Für die Erfurter bieten sich folgende Züge an:
RE  3655 Erfurt ab 08:50 Gleis 8 Weimar an 09:05
RB 16316 Erfurt ab 09:00 Gleis 10 Weimar an 09:14

Man kann natürlich auch mit dem Bike anreisen.


----------



## Dr4g0n (5. November 2012)

klingt gut wenns wetter nicht all zu schlecht ist bin ich auf jedenfall dabei


----------



## log11 (6. November 2012)

Servus,

wenn ich meine fette Erkältung bis dahin überstanden habe, werd ich auch mitradln.
Die Tour ist wirklich schön ausgesucht und reizt mich sehr.

Grüße log11


----------



## bike_ef (6. November 2012)

Hi,

hallo erstmal.
Nachdem ich bisher nur lesend im Forum unterwegs war, hab ich mich nun auch angemeldet, um hier zu posten.

Ich hätte auch Interesse an der Tour teilzunehmen, wenn ich das noch organisatorisch schaffe.
  @Torsten:

könntest Du bitte die GPX mal irgendwie hochladen oder mir per PN schicken.

Vielen Dank!


----------



## _torsten_ (6. November 2012)

bike_ef schrieb:


> @Torsten:
> 
> könntest Du bitte die GPX mal irgendwie hochladen oder mir per PN schicken.
> 
> Vielen Dank!


tz tz tz ... ein gpx hochladen von einer Tour, die wir erst fahren wollen? 
Zurück in die Zukunft? Oder wie?! 

Spaß beiseite! Du hast eine PN!


----------



## bike_ef (6. November 2012)

Danke Torsten. 

Hab Dir auch per PN etwas ausführlicher geantwortet.


----------



## Udo1 (11. November 2012)

Hallo Torsten,
ich bringe noch Bonsaibikerin und leffith mit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _torsten_ (12. November 2012)

Udo1 schrieb:


> Hallo Torsten,
> ich bringe noch Bonsaibikerin und leffith mit.




Was ist mit Kasebi? Fährt er alleine?

Mir hat heute ein Mitfahrer gesagt, dass ein Hoch auf uns zukommt. Deswegen haben wir schönes Wetter.


----------



## Zoda (12. November 2012)

_torsten_ schrieb:


> Mir hat heute ein Mitfahrer gesagt, dass ein Hoch auf uns zukommt. Deswegen haben wir schönes Wetter.



Im ernst jetz? bei nem hochdruckgebiet haben wir schönes wetter?!? 

mal schaun, vllt stoße ich spontan dazu, glaubs aber eher nicht, wann und wo wolltet ihr denn starten, das is hier nicht allzu übersichtlich nach 2000 posts


----------



## magic^desire (12. November 2012)

zoda soweit ich sehen kann diesen sonntag  18.11


----------



## Zoda (12. November 2012)

magic^desire schrieb:


> zoda soweit ich sehen kann diesen sonntag  18.11



das war mir auch noch klar, das is aber nen zeitraum von 24h und ne Fläche von 10kmx15km


----------



## magic^desire (12. November 2012)

_torsten_ schrieb:


> Nach Sichtung einiger Züge und wegen dem Sonnenuntergang um 16:24 Uhr habe ich den Treffpunkt auf 09:30 Uhr vorgezogen. Um 09:36 Uhr rollt (hoffentlich) der Zug aus Mitteldeutschland ein und dann geht´s los.
> 
> Für die Erfurter bieten sich folgende Züge an:
> RE  3655 Erfurt ab 08:50 Gleis 8 Weimar an 09:05
> ...


----------



## magic^desire (12. November 2012)

ist dan nicht die frage nur wo ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pixxelbiker (12. November 2012)

mal schaun...falls ich frei bekomme bin ich diesmal dabei


----------



## magic^desire (12. November 2012)

ich nicht  leider ... wäre sicher mal wieder lustig mit zoda auf tour zu gehen


----------



## _torsten_ (12. November 2012)

Der Teffpunkt steht hier:


_torsten_ schrieb:


> Wir starten diesmal in Weimar am Hauptbahnhof. Von dort aus fahren wir dann über Vollersroda, Buchfahrt, Bad Berka, München, Hohenfelden, Naundorf, Klettbach, Rohda nach Erfurt. Am Hauptbahnhof beenden wir die Tour. Es werden wieder ein paar nette Trails eingebaut.


----------



## Zoda (12. November 2012)

ich bin doch nich lustig... Siehst war gar net so einfach das zu finden, mal schaun wie sich die Woche biketechnisch entwickelt und ob ich am sonntag fit genug für so ne runde bin. wenn ich nicht pünktlich da bin braucht ihr nicht zu warten.


----------



## magic^desire (12. November 2012)

du nicht aber ich


----------



## Udo1 (13. November 2012)

_torsten_ schrieb:


> Was ist mit Kasebi? Fährt er alleine?
> 
> Mir hat heute ein Mitfahrer gesagt, dass ein Hoch auf uns zukommt. Deswegen haben wir schönes Wetter.


Na klar, kasebi kommt auch mit.


----------



## Zoda (16. November 2012)

@_torsten_ kannst du mir bitte auch mal die gpx datei zukommen lassen?


----------



## Dr4g0n (16. November 2012)

muss leider absagen


----------



## pixxelbiker (16. November 2012)

bin ebenfalls raus, am sonnabend abend steht nochmal eine nachtschicht an, viel spass wünsch ich euch... bin auf bilder gespannt


----------



## _torsten_ (17. November 2012)

Zoda schrieb:


> @_torsten_ kannst du mir bitte auch mal die gpx datei zukommen lassen?


Klar! Guck in den Postfach.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Udo1 (18. November 2012)

Hallo Torsten,
Danke es war eine super Tour heute. Alle die nicht mitgekommen sind haben echt was verpasst.





_*Aber mal schon vorab das Gruppenfoto mit Dame*_
Meine Eindrücke von der Tour folgen demnächst, jetzt brauche ich erst Bier.


----------



## Kasebi (18. November 2012)

Udo1 schrieb:


> Hallo Torsten,
> Danke es war eine super Tour heute. Alle die nicht mitgekommen sind haben echt was verpasst.
> Meine Eindrücke von der Tour folgen demnächst, jetzt brauche ich erst Bier.



Ich kann mich Udo nur anschließen. Auf jeden fall eine Tour mit Wiederholungsfaktor. Auch wenn man mich im Rittergut zu München mit seelicher Grausamkeit foltern wollte. Und zu Hause gings weiter. Meine Wurst wurde sofort Konfisziert.
Und dann wollte ich mich bei euch entschuldigen.Dafür das ich das Tempo so oft nicht halten konnte. Aber wozu eigentlich. Immerhin hat euch meine Langsamkeit mindestens drei zusätzliche WP Punkte eingebracht. Und ich konnte mich ein paar Minuten länger mit nervtötetenden Bremsquietschen rächen. Für die seeliche Grausamkeit Mensch....

Übrigens haben wir für die Truppe auf solchen Touren einen neuen Namen. Die Formel dafür: Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit + Altersquerschnitt+ Lautstärke des Bremsquietschens = *Rollatorgang*

Also bis dann
Kasebi


----------



## ohmtroll (19. November 2012)

Das "Dichterfürsten"- Bild ist sehr gut gelungen  
Ein paar Fotos habe ich während der Tour auch geknipst und mal schnell in Form gebracht.

Als da wären Schloss Belvedere (Bitte keine Disskussion über irgendwelche Verbots-Schilder!):





Nach dem Park sind wir wieder aufs Rad gestiegen  und auf dem Weg zur Autobahn.





Balsamine





Hinter Buchfart: Blick zur Felsenburg 





Notwendige verdiente Pause nach dem Anstieg zum Paulinenturm 





Abfahrt vom Paulinenturm





Vorfreude auf das Peterbachtal





War ein super MTB Sonntag, von dem viele Bilder und das dazugehörige Fahrgefühl (hoffentlich) im Kopf bleiben! Und vielen Dank an Torsten! 
Ich freue mich schon auf die nächste Tour.


----------



## pixxelbiker (19. November 2012)

das scheint ja eine klasse tour gewesen zu sein
bin gespannt wann ich`s mal schaffe mit zu kommen...


----------



## Udo1 (19. November 2012)

Hallo,
hier meine Eindrücke zu der Torsten WP-Tour am Sonntag, den 18.11.
Wir, (Bonsaibikerin, leffith, ich) starteten  um 08;34 Uhr von Merseburg aus. Es war an diesem Morgen nicht so kalt wie am Sonnabend. Der Wetterbericht hatte für die Region Weimar-Erfurt auch eigentlich ordentliches Wetter vorhergesagt. Der Zug kam schon einmal mit 5 Minuten Verspätung in Merseburg an. Wir hatten heute das ganze Radabteil mal für uns allein. In Naumburg stieg dann Kasebi dazu. In Weimar angekommen, wir sofort zum Bahnhofsvorplatz und niemand da. Kein Tourguide, keine weiteren Mitfahrer. Da sah ich in der Bahnhofshalle ein helles Bike leuchten, war das Rad von Ohmtroll. Und ja da standen 6 Biker und warteten auf uns in der Halle, wir hatten den Seitenausgang gewählt gehabt.
Torsten, der Guide, hielt noch eine kleine Ansprache und starteten dann sofort Richtung Süden abwärts zum Weimarplatz Neues Museum. 







Weiter durch die Stadt zum Goetheplatz am Russischen Hof vorbei zum Nationaltheater. Vor dem Goethe-Schiller-Denkmal ein Fotohalt, hier Gruppenfoto mit Dame. 
Torsten machte jetzt noch eine kleine Stadtbesichtigung mit uns. Es ging weiter zum Wittumspalais Theaterplatz und Schillers Wohnhaus sowie zum Frauentor. 







Wir fuhren weiter über den Markt mit seinem Rathaus, weiter über den Grünen Markt, den Burgplatz und an der Albert Schweizer Begegnungsstätte vorbei, zur Ilm. Auf dem Ilm-Radweg ging es durch den Goethepark, am Gartenhaus von Goethe vorbei 







bis Oberweimar. Die Hängematte an der Brücke über die Ilm bei Oberweimar, Zugang zu den Pferdeweiden, wollten wir nicht ausprobieren.







 Die Pferdeweiden durchquerten wir nach Süden, zur Belvederer Allee. Ab hier dann neben der Allee hoch zum Schloss Belvedere. 







Wir bewegten uns laufend und schiebend weiter durch die Schlossanlagen bis in den Schlosspark 




und gelangten in das Possenbachtal. Der Posenbach wurde über eine Holzbrücke überwunden, wo wir dann am rechten Ufer auf einem schon etwas schlammigen mit Laub bedeckten Waldweg nach Westen weiter fuhren.
Nach 589 Metern bogen wir nach Süden ab. Hier war der erste Scharfrichter, 




es ging teilweise mit 12,3 % nach oben, der Untergrund war auch noch dementsprechend. Ich entschied mich ein wenig zu schieben, so war ich etwas schneller und konnte mich noch ein wenig schonen, wer weiß was noch alles kommen würde. Oben angekommen standen wir vor der BAB 4 und sammelten uns wieder. 







Der Himmel war immer noch wolkenbedeckt. Der Guide blies zum Aufbruch, einige Meter östlich unseres Sammelplatzes gab es eine Unterführung, wo wir dann auch die BAB 4 unterquerten. Er führte uns jetzt nach Vollersroda. 




Am östlichen Ortseingang bogen wir nach Süden ab und gelangten in einer leichten Kurve nach Westen zur K505. Hier hat er sich entschieden etwas anders zu fahren, die Abfahrt von Vollersroda nach Süden bis zur Waldkante am Schellenberg wäre zu schlammig geworden. So verließen wir die K505 in Höhe der Erlenwiese und fuhren auf einen Waldweg nach Süden bis zur Balsamine weiter. 







Von hier hat man einen schönen Blick in das Ilmtal bei Buchfart. Auf dem Goetheweg ging es jetzt abwärts bis zum nächsten Aussichtspunkt oberhalb Buchfart, auch hier ein super Blick in das Ilmtal. 




Jetzt wurde es etwas steiler auf der Abfahrt, die aber von allen ohne Schaden zu nehmen gemeistert wurde. 




Rausgekommen sind wir in Buchfahrt an der überdachten Holzbrücke über die Ilm.




 Ab Buchfahrt führte uns der Guide nach Südwesten stetig aufwärts pedalierend so 3,4 km bis zum Adelsberg, aber jetzt bei Sonne. War eine schweißtreibende Angelegenheit gewesen.
















 Am Paulinenturm angekommen gönnten wir uns nach diesem Aufstieg eine kleine Pause. Die wegen des Winterpokals durch Ohmtroll auch im Kreise fahrend in Anspruch genommen wurde. 




Der Guide änderte jetzt wieder, wegen schlechter Wegstrecke, die ursprüngliche Abfahrt nach Bad Berka. Er fuhr voraus den Berg runter und wartete auf uns wegen Foto und den Abzweig, den wir nicht verpassen sollten. Einzeln mit Sicherheitsabstand fuhren wir den Hohlweg runter 




und sammelten uns wieder an der Waldkante oberhalb der K511. Alle fanden sich ohne Sturz am Sammelplatz ein. 







Auf einen Trail am Hang oberhalb der K511




 fuhren wir in südwestlicher Richtung bis zum Tannenberg, wo wir auch das Waldgebiet verließen und in Bad Berka einrollten. 







Wir rollten durch die Innenstadt über den Markt in das Bechetal. 







Das Bechetal wurde nach Westen hin bis zur Waldkante durchfahren. An der Waldkante, Westrand der Vordere Irre, dann nach Süden weiter. Wir folgten der Tiefengruber Allee




 durch die Hintere Irre bis zur Salzkopfhütte. 















Hier stießen wir auf die Harthallee. Der folgten wir weiter nach Süden bis zur ehemaligen Sophienheilstätte Emskopf.




 Auf der Straße dann runter in das Ilmtal bis nach München zum dortigen Rittergut. Der Guide informierte uns vorab, dass es dort einen Imbiss gibt. Er hatte recht, der Imbiss war zwar zu, aber der Verkauf erfolgte im dortigen Hofladen. Die kleine Maus hinter der Verkaufstheke war sicherlich nicht sofort auf den Ansturm von 10 durstigen Kehlen gewappnet. 







Aber die Kaffeemaschinen funktionierten schnell und gut. Bei Kaffee, Tee, Kuchen und Knacker wurde die Mittagspause im Freien durchgeführt.







 Der Guide erließ uns nach der Mittagspause den sofortigen 9,5% tigen Anstieg hoch in das Linkersche Holz. Er führte uns statt dessen Richtung Nordwesten an den Marstallswiesen entlang leicht im Wald







 am rechten Ufer des Tonndorfbaches auf einer Waldautobahn bis nach Tonndorf. Hier war es auch kälter, auf den Wasserpfützen bei München war eine Eisdecke vorhanden. Tonndorf durchquerten wir am Ostrand nach Norden hin unter der Begleitmusik von kasebis quetschendender Vorderradbremse. Vor uns in Sichtweite das Schloss Tonndorf, wo wir aber nicht hoch wollten, sondern wir zogen es vor, auf dem Waldweg nach Norden durch das Habichtstal stetig ansteigend, zu fahren. 







An der ersten Wegegabelung dann weiter nach Westen jetzt schon etwas heftiger der Anstieg hoch bis Stiefelburg. Man kam bei diesem Aufstieg ordentlich ins Schwitzen. Oben war dann sammeln, 




bevor wir nach Nordwest in die Mockleite eintauchten. 




Nach guten 500 Metern erspähte der Guide den Einstieg in einen Trail, der nach Norden in den Lichtenhain führte. Wir hinterher und gelangten in einem Bogen abwärts rollend nach Meckfeld. Der kleine Ort wurde nach Norden hin zum Jesuitenholz durchquert. An der Wegegabelung Höhe 457,9 dann 90° nach Westen abgebogen bis zur Waldkante.




 Weiter nach Westen auf einen Wirtschaftsweg zur L1056. 




Gegenüber tauchten wir wieder in den Wald und fuhren auf einen Trail, der sich stellenweise nur erahnen ließ 




nach Norden bis zum westlichen Ortsausgang von Hayn. Wir stießen dort auf einen Wirtschaftsweg, der und nach Westen durch das Waldgebiet zur BAB4 führte. Die BAB wurde durch den Tunnel unterquert. Am Westrand des Büßleber  Holz ging es dann zügig und rasant abwärts in das Petersbachtal. 




Auf einen schönen langen Trail führte uns der Guide bis nach Büßleben. 







Weiter nach Norden bis zur B7 und auf dem Radweg an der B7 dann weiter bis zum Hauptbahnhof nach Erfurt,















 wo dann die Tour beendet wurde nach 51 km und 756 HM. 
Danke an den Guide für die super Tour durch das Thüringer Land zwischen Weimar- Bad Berka und Erfurt und an all die Mitfahrer die an diesem Tag sicherlich etwas mehr auf die Nachzügler warten mussten. Ich freue mich schon auf die Abschlusstour des WP im Frühjahr. 
Alle Bilder zur Tour hier: http://de.sevenload.com/suche/BT20121118/bilder


----------



## _torsten_ (19. November 2012)

ohmtroll schrieb:
			
		

> (Bitte keine Disskussion über irgendwelche Verbots-Schilder!)


Verstehe ich gerade nicht!  

 



			
				Udo1 schrieb:
			
		

> Torsten machte jetzt noch eine kleine Stadtbesichtigung mit uns.


Udo, ich wusste, auf dich ist Verlass: da ich nicht so viel zur Erleuchtung über die Stadt beitragen konnte, hast du das nun per bebilderter Reisebeschreibung getan. 



			
				Udo1 schrieb:
			
		

> Danke an den Guide für die super Tour durch das Thüringer Land zwischen Weimar- Bad Berka und Erfurt und an all die Mitfahrer die an diesem Tag sicherlich etwas mehr auf die Nachzügler warten mussten.


Den Dank gebe ich ungebraucht zurück!  
Mir macht das Touren planen und fahren bei solch netten Mitfahrerinnen und Mitfahrern auch viel Freude.   



			
				Udo1 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich freue mich schon auf die Abschlusstour des WP im Frühjahr.


Was willst du damit sagen?


----------



## leffith (19. November 2012)

Hallo, ich möchte mich auch bei Tourguide und Mitfahrern für die tolle Tour bedanken. Bilder und Bericht sind auch wieder Super. War ein gelungener Sonntagsausflug.


----------



## Udo1 (19. November 2012)

_torsten_ schrieb:


> Was willst du damit sagen?


 Eben eine weiter  CC/Tour um Erfurt, die dritte in 2013 Frühjahr


----------



## pixxelbiker (19. November 2012)

vielleicht schaff ich es dann ja mal endlich mit zu fahren...die eindrücke und bilder der mitfahrenden machen jedenfalls lust auf mehr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _torsten_ (19. November 2012)

Udo1 schrieb:


> Eben eine weiter  CC/Tour um Erfurt, die dritte in 2013 Frühjahr


Da werde ich wohl über die Weihnachtsfeiertage über den Karten sitzen und planen müssen. 
Es sei denn, es findet sich hier ein anderer, der gerne möchte.


----------



## _torsten_ (19. November 2012)

pixxelbiker schrieb:


> vielleicht schaff ich es dann ja mal endlich mit zu fahren...die eindrücke und bilder der mitfahrenden machen jedenfalls lust auf mehr


Schau´n mer mal!


----------



## Teddy (19. November 2012)

@ Udo 

Super Bericht und schöne Bilder. 
Aber ein kleiner Fehler hat sich eingschlichen, welcher aber das Endresultat nicht beeinflußt hat.( Es war die Voderbremse die uns ein Lied gespielt hat)

Ach ja das Warten, das war doch gar nicht schlimm, denn wir waren ja nicht auf der Flucht sondern auf einer Genusstour.

Gruß Teddy


----------



## Bonsaibikerin (19. November 2012)

Hallo, ich muß mich dann auch mal zu Wort melden. Wie leffith schon feststellte es war ein Supersuper Sonntagsausflug.
Mein Dank an den Tourenplaner und natürlich an alle netten Mitfahrer.
Ich melde mich dann schon mal für die Tour 2013 an und wünsche Torsten viel Spaß beim planen


----------



## bike_ef (19. November 2012)

Ist ja echt schade, dass ich nicht dabei sein konnte. 

Sehr schöne Berichte und Fotos von der Tour!

Ich glaub keiner will dem Torsten den Tourplaner-Posten streitig machen.


----------



## Großmütterchen (20. November 2012)

Wirklich eine toll bebilderte Tourbeschreibung! 

...habe gar nicht gemerkt, dass so viele Fotos gemacht wurden. Aber das spricht wohl für den Fotografen. 

Sven


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Udo1 (20. November 2012)

Hallo,
noch ein kleiner Nachtrag zur Tour, Abfahrt vom Paulinenturm nach Bad Berka. Das stönen im Hintergrund bitte ich zu vernachlässigen.


----------



## Kasebi (20. November 2012)

Udo1 schrieb:


> ....... Tonndorf durchquerten wir am Ostrand nach Norden hin unter der Begleitmusik von kasebis quietschendender Vorderradbremse........



Was hab ich nicht schon alles probiert um ihr das auszutreiben. Verschiedene Beläge. Scheiben getauscht. Und immer wieder peniebel nachjustiert. Nichts half. Spätestens nach 10Km gings von neuem los. Das kann einem eine Tour ganz schön vermiesen. Aber jetzt ist Schluß. Das Dingens kommt ab vom Bike. Endgültig. Ersatzweise kommt da erst mal eine Auriga Comp drann. Hab ich noch da. Und im Frühjahr denke ich über eine Avid nach. Noch so eine Quietschtour *NEIN DANKE*
Also bis dann
Kasebi


----------



## Steffen (21. November 2012)

Das sind wirklich schöne Bilder. Udo, auf diesem schmalen Weg das Video zu drehen ist schon eine Leistung, ich war hinter Dir und musste auf die Wurzeln achten, und Du hältst in aller Ruhe die Kamera in der Hand.
Bis zum nächsten Mal

Steffen


----------



## Schulle (22. November 2012)

Schöne Tour den Bildern nach. Danke Udo, so haben die, die nicht dabei 
waren auch ein bissel von. Vielleicht kriege ich es ja auch mal auf die 
Reihe und kann das nächste Mal mit.....

  @Kasebi
Was hast Du denn für eine Bremse? Ich hab das Problem z.Zt. mit meiner 
Avid Elixir CR auch. Trotz Belagwechsel und Feinjustierung (ohne MP3-Player
nervt so das wie sau).


----------



## Kasebi (23. November 2012)

Schulle schrieb:


> @Kasebi
> Was hast Du denn für eine Bremse? Ich hab das Problem z.Zt. mit meiner
> Avid Elixir CR auch. Trotz Belagwechsel und Feinjustierung (ohne MP3-Player
> nervt so das wie sau).



Meine ist eine Formula K18
In einem Beitrag in einem anderen Forum hab ich gelesen das es auch am Öl liegen könnte. Das zieht Wasser und durch das größer werdende Volumen drückt es die Bremse immer weiter zu. Also werde ich es mal, wenn ich Zeit habe, mit nem Ölwechsel probieren. Und wenn das nichts bringt doch zu Plan A zurückkehren und die Firma wechseln. Und nach dem du mit Avid Probleme hast werde ich wohl doch den Rat von Torsten annehmen und auf Shimano umsteigen ( SLX oder doch XT ?)


----------



## leffith (23. November 2012)

SLX und XT nehmen sich wohl nicht viel, nur das die SLX Preislich sehr atraktiv ist und im Gegensatz zu meiner neuen Deore, welche einen ruhigen und guten Job verrichtet, ja auch noch Kühlrippen wie die XT besitzt.


----------



## Schulle (23. November 2012)

Danke für Eure Info´s


----------



## _torsten_ (24. November 2012)

leffith schrieb:


> SLX und XT nehmen sich wohl nicht viel, nur das die SLX Preislich sehr atraktiv ist und im Gegensatz zu meiner neuen Deore, welche einen ruhigen und guten Job verrichtet, ja auch noch Kühlrippen wie die XT besitzt.


Meine Empfehlungen an Kasebi waren noch die "alten" Ausführungen, also ohne die Kühlrippen. Und die "alten" waren sehr günstig zu bekommen. Leider gibt´s das Angebot nicht mehr. Waren wohl andere schneller ... 
Grundsätzlich bin ich mit Shimano SLX als Sorglosbremse sehr zufrieden. Mit der Aciv Juice hatte ich auch Probleme.


----------



## pixxelbiker (24. November 2012)

die slx-bremsen hab ich am fully ebenfalls dran und kann auch nach ca2800km nix zum meckern finden


----------



## Großmütterchen (3. Dezember 2012)

...hab gehört um den Riechheimer Berg liegt ordentlich Schnee!?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Udo1 (20. Dezember 2012)

*Hallo,
hier eine Info vom White Rock Team Weißenfels!!

Das  Kultrennen, also der Frühjahrsklassiker, die 12. Gosecker Mountainbike-  Trophy am 24. März 2013 findet nach 4 Jahren endlich wieder statt!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Näheres Anfang Januar 2013.
Es ist die geplant gewesene Olympiastrecke in Goseck
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.*


----------



## werk77 (6. Februar 2013)

So Jungs,möchte mich gern mal in euer Thema mit einklingken.
In anderen Themen werden ja noch Mitfahrer gesucht aus dem Bereich Erfurt.
Vielleicht sollten wir das mal auf den Punkt bringen und uns mal treffen, um dann vielleicht mal ein Touren zumachen.
Was haltet Ihr davon?


----------



## Zoda (7. Februar 2013)

dann plan doch mal was, sag wann und wo du losfahren willst und vllt schliest sich dir jemand an.


----------



## _torsten_ (7. Februar 2013)

custom88 schrieb:


> ... Vielleicht sollten wir das mal auf den Punkt bringen ...





Zoda schrieb:


> dann plan doch mal was, sag wann und wo du losfahren willst ...




Ich plane gerade etwas für den 17.3.2013.


----------



## Kasebi (7. Februar 2013)

_torsten_ schrieb:


> Ich plane gerade etwas für den 17.3.2013.



Und wie immer werden viele "Ich komme mit" schrein bzw posten. Und zum Start sind dann doch nur die üblichen Verdächdigen da.

Ob ich mitkomme kann ich allerdings Heute noch nicht sagen. Der Termin passt. Aber hinter Gesundheit und Kondition stehen noch ein paar Fragezeichen.
Also bis dann
Kasebi


----------



## werk77 (7. Februar 2013)

Da ist doch schonmal was.
Wo startet Ihr immer?


----------



## Steffen (7. Februar 2013)

Am 17.03. bin ich mit dabei, ich freu mich drauf. Danke, Torsten, dass Du so etwas immer wieder auf die Beine stellen kannst. Ich bin bei so etwas einfach der typische Mitfahrer.


----------



## _torsten_ (12. Februar 2013)

So, hier die notwenigen Infos:

Treffpunkt ist am 17.03.2013 um 09:25 Uhr in Gotha der südliche Ausgang des Bahnhofstunnels (Südstraße). Abfahrt ist 09:30 Uhr.

Wir fahren je nach Bodenbeschaffenheit über den Kleinen und Großen Seeberg, über den Kaffberg, an den Drei Gleichen vorbei - oder auch drüber - und über Molsdorf zum Hauptbahnhof Erfurt. 

Wer mitfahren will, sollte am Treffpunkt sein. Wer zu spät kommt und nicht Bescheid sagt ... na ja, wenn weg - dann weg!


----------



## Der_Torsten (16. Februar 2013)

Bin dabei. Bis jetzt steht noch nichts anderes an.

09:25 passt. Da kommt genau der Zug aus Erfurt an. 
Ich hab mir mal den 17.03. frei gehalten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hagitator (16. Februar 2013)

Der Termin ist vorgemerkt, mal sehen ob bis dahin alles gesund und heile bleibt.


----------



## Udo1 (10. März 2013)

Hallo Torsten,
muss morgen zum Doc. Habe seit zwei Wochen Schmerzen in der Lindenwirbelgegend. Wird nicht besser, mal sehen was er machen kann. Ich sage dann noch Bescheid wenn es definitiv nichts wird.


----------



## leffith (11. März 2013)

Gute Besserung Udo


----------



## ohmtroll (11. März 2013)

Angesichts seiner Jahreskilometer würde ich sagen: Übertraining.


----------



## Udo1 (12. März 2013)

Udo1 schrieb:


> Hallo Torsten,
> muss morgen zum Doc. Habe seit zwei Wochen Schmerzen in der Lindenwirbelgegend. Wird nicht besser, mal sehen was er machen kann. Ich sage dann noch Bescheid wenn es definitiv nichts wird.


Melde mich leider hiermit ab.


----------



## Bonsaibikerin (12. März 2013)

Hallo Udo, ich wünsch Dir eine gute und schnelle Genesung.
LG Bb


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _torsten_ (12. März 2013)

Udo1 schrieb:


> Melde mich leider hiermit ab.


Ich wünsche dir ebenfalls gute Besserung!


----------



## leffith (12. März 2013)

Udo, Gute Besserung auch von mir


----------



## ohmtroll (12. März 2013)

Gesundheit ist das Wichtigste.
Ich wünsche Dir schnelle Genesung!
Hoffentlich findest Du ne hübsche Physiotherapeutin, die das wieder hinbiegt.


Foto wär nicht schlecht


----------



## _torsten_ (13. März 2013)

_torsten_ schrieb:


> ...
> Treffpunkt ist am 17.03.2013
> ...


Fällt aus bzw. wird auf unbestimmte Zeit verschoben!


----------



## leffith (13. März 2013)

Na, da kann ich ja bei ner Neuauflage dann wieder mitfahren.


----------



## chaos_inc (28. September 2013)

Servus, jemand am 03.10. Lust auf eine kleine Tour ala Drei Gleichen oder so? Ab EF ca. 50km.


----------



## LaiNico (29. September 2013)

Ich wäre gerne dabei!


----------



## chaos_inc (2. Oktober 2013)

Gut, ich schlage vor, 11:00 Uhr, Treffpunkt Haltestelle Gorkistrasse, hinterm Finanzzentrum.

Wer noch möchte, nur zu!


----------



## _torsten_ (2. Oktober 2013)

chaos_inc schrieb:


> Gut, ich schlage vor, 11:00 Uhr, Treffpunkt Haltestelle Gorkistrasse, hinterm Finanzzentrum.


Viel Spaß! Das Wetter passt ja!


----------



## chaos_inc (2. Oktober 2013)

_torsten_ schrieb:


> Viel Spaß! Das Wetter passt ja!



Das hört sich nicht an, als würdest Du / Ihr mitkommen!?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _torsten_ (2. Oktober 2013)

chaos_inc schrieb:


> Das hört sich nicht an, als würdest Du / Ihr mitkommen!?


Stimmt!  Wir machen eine ganz entspannte Radtour.


----------



## chaos_inc (2. Oktober 2013)

_torsten_ schrieb:


> Stimmt!  Wir machen eine ganz entspannte Radtour.



Hmm, ich kann und werde morgen auch kein Rennen fahren. Wäre schön mal wieder gemeinsam zu fahren!


----------



## _torsten_ (18. Oktober 2013)

Ich werde morgen einen Teil des Thüringer Lutherweges erkunden. ...

*!!! ABGESAGT !!!*


----------



## Kasebi (18. Oktober 2013)

_torsten_ schrieb:


> Ich werde morgen einen Teil des Thüringer Lutherweges erkunden. Dazu will ich um 0900 vom Gleis 8 mit dem RB16178 und einem Hopperticket nach Gotha fahren. Von dort aus gilt es dann diese kleinen Schilder zu finden.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hast du es aber gut. Ich bin kurzfristig zum Arbeiten verdonnert wurden. Danach habe ich garantiert zu nichts mehr Lust. 

Also bis dann
Kasebi


----------



## chaos_inc (18. Oktober 2013)

Lust schon, muss aber Schlaf nachholen und hab ein krankes Kind zuhause rumkullern, also leider nicht.


----------



## _torsten_ (19. Oktober 2013)

_torsten_ schrieb:


> Ich werde morgen einen Teil des Thüringer Lutherweges erkunden.


Ich muss diese Tour aus persönlichen Gründen absagen!


----------



## chaos_inc (29. Dezember 2013)

Neues von meiner Stammrunde, gibt wieder eine Behelfsbrücke, aber kein Wasser im Bach. Wasser und
 Schlamm gab es auf dem Weg genug.


----------



## pixxelbiker (29. Dezember 2013)

in welcher ecke ist das denn?


----------



## T.G.K. (29. Dezember 2013)

welche Ecke????


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pixxelbiker (29. Dezember 2013)

die brücke mit dem bach ohne wasser...
im steigerwald?
oder in richtung tieftal?


----------



## chaos_inc (29. Dezember 2013)

Tiefthal, fahre immer Brühler Hohlweg - Bindersleben - Alach - Schaderode und über Tiefthal dann Geraradweg zurück.

Heute kleine Runde durch den Rodaer Grund:


----------



## Der_Torsten (10. Februar 2014)

Oh man der Weg zur Grundmühle war gestern echt schlammig. 
Wenn jemand nen Rox9.0 findet,  wäre ich extrem dankbar wenn ich den wieder bekommen könnte.  Ist mir  auf dem Rückweg von der Grundmühle leider vom Lenker gefallen.  :'(
Kotzt mich so an.


----------



## Der_Torsten (10. Februar 2014)

Runde am Sonntag gefällig?  
Ich werd wahrscheinlich wieder 40 bis 60 km fahren . Wo lang ist noch nicht klar.  Aber wenn's die Woche nicht viel regnet,  könnte der Riechheimer zum ersten Mal dieses Jahr erklommen werden.


----------



## chaos_inc (11. Februar 2014)

Der_Torsten schrieb:


> Oh man der Weg zur Grundmühle war gestern echt schlammig.
> Wenn jemand nen Rox9.0 findet,  wäre ich extrem dankbar wenn ich den wieder bekommen könnte.  Ist mir  auf dem Rückweg von der Grundmühle leider vom Lenker gefallen.  :'(
> Kotzt mich so an.



Du Rindvieh 

Hättest meine Bilder vom Samstag gesehen, dann wärst Du die Strecke nicht gefahren.

#9404

Sonntag kommt meine Family zurück, von daher ungünstig zu fahren. Samstag muss ich arbeiten und werde vermutlich so um 15:00 Uhr eine Runde drehen.


----------



## _torsten_ (11. Februar 2014)

Der_Torsten schrieb:


> ...
> Wenn jemand nen Rox9.0 findet,  wäre ich extrem dankbar wenn ich den wieder bekommen könnte.  Ist mir  auf dem Rückweg von der Grundmühle leider vom Lenker gefallen.  :'(
> Kotzt mich so an.


Kommt mir irgendwie bekannt vor: Habe auch schon mal einen blauen Sigma dort verloren und nicht wiedergefunden. Und das obwohl das Teil blau war.


Der_Torsten schrieb:


> Runde am Sonntag gefällig?
> ...


Bei mir wird´s dieses WE gar nichts. Samstag bin ich in Dresden und Sonntag in Magdeburg.

@chaos ... tz tz tz! So etwas sagt man nicht! Auch nicht mit ´nem Smily.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chaos_inc (11. Februar 2014)

Geändert 

Sorry, das kommt davon wenn man "Der_Torsten" nicht von "_torsten_" unterscheiden kann


----------



## _torsten_ (11. Februar 2014)

chaos_inc schrieb:


> Geändert
> 
> Sorry, das kommt davon wenn man "Der_Torsten" nicht von "_torsten_" unterscheiden kann


Da bist du nicht der erste! Auch bei GPSies.com hat man uns schon verwechselt. 
Warum? Verstehe ich auch nicht!


----------



## Der_Torsten (11. Februar 2014)

Wenn der Schlamm nur nicht so anhänglich gewesen wäre.  War ja fast wie Lehm.  Bis sich dann der Mudguard voll gesetzt hat und das Vorderrad einfach stehen geblieben ist.  
Ein veherzter Griff zum Messer hat die Sache vereinfacht.  Mudguard in den Rucksack und weiter gings. 
Von Schlamm lassen wir uns doch nicht aufhalten.


----------



## chaos_inc (11. Februar 2014)

Nun gut, mudguard hab ich nicht und gedreht hat sich auch noch alles, aber aus dem Zeug hätte man eine Lehmhütte bauen können. Meine "Tour" am Sonntag ging dann auch nur bis zur Waschstrasse und zurück


----------



## Der_Torsten (11. Februar 2014)

Wie es halt zur Zeit so ist.  3h gefahren und dann 2h geputzt.


----------



## Der_Torsten (16. Februar 2014)

Heute nochmal die gleiuche Tour gedreht.
Es gibt doch noch ehrliche Leute. Mein Rox wurde abgegeben und ich hab ihn huete wieder bekommen. 

Was für ein Glück gehabt.


----------



## chaos_inc (17. Februar 2014)

Ehre dem ehrlichen Finder! Wie war der Untergrund so?


----------



## Der_Torsten (17. Februar 2014)

Oh ja bin total happy. Leider weiß ich nicht wer so ehrlich war.  
Aber tausend Dank dafür. 

Der Boden war top.  Nur direkt hinter Tieftal wars noch etwas nass.  
Danach war es schon so weit angetrocknet dass nichts mehr hängen geblieben ist. Bei der Wiese war es schon wieder richtig trocken. Da war es letzte letzte Woche ja am schlimmsten.


----------



## Basti2T (18. Februar 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

würde am Samstag gerne eine Tour drehen. Ich kenne mich in Erfurt zwar ganz gut aus und wohne zur Hälfte auch da, allerdings ist es nicht meine typische Region zum Radfahren. Könnt ihr mir denn eine schöne Strecke/Tour empfehlen (Dauer ca. 3 Std.). Im Steigerwald war ich zwar schon ein paar mal unterwegs allerdings reicht das nicht um 3 Std. zu füllen. Wäre dankbar für ein paar Tipps 

Vielleicht ja auch wer Lust sich anzuschließen...


----------



## Der_Torsten (18. Februar 2014)

Wann willste denn los? Bin bis Mittag erst in We. Aber dann würde es gehen.  Vorschlag Steiger dann Egstedt danach Willrodaer Forst und wenn de willst dann bis zum Riechheimer hoch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Basti2T (18. Februar 2014)

Da bin ich recht flexibel...hatte eigentlich vor am Morgen zu fahren. Ab Mittag geht aber auch, bin nur am Nachmittag schon eingebunden so dass ich spätestens 15:30 Uhr zurück sein müsste.


----------



## Der_Torsten (18. Februar 2014)

Oh man das wird knapp.


----------



## Basti2T (18. Februar 2014)

Wenn es sich nicht einrichten lässt, bin ich auch gerne für ein paar Tour-Vorschläge offen.


----------



## Der_Torsten (18. Februar 2014)

Wir,  das sind custom88 und ich fahren mittlerweile fast jedes Wochenende.  Wenn sich wer anschließen will. Jeder ist gern willkommen.  Wir treffen uns meist am Dom und drehen dann unsere Runde.  Im Moment noch ca.  40 km in der Gegend.  Wollen aber demnächst wieder mit dem Zug gen Ilmenau bzw Oberhof hoppern und dann dort fahren. 

Kannst ja auch bei gpsies gucken.  Der Name ist der gleiche.


----------



## Basti2T (19. Februar 2014)

Das klingt gut, wenn es zeitlich passt würde ich mich gerne das ein oder andere mal anschließen. 
Ein Frage bleibt aber noch, seid ihr eher die gemütlichen Radler oder seid ihr vielmehr sportlich unterwegs?

Wegen einer passenden Tour muss ich wohl dann noch ein bissel auf "gpsies" stöbern.


----------



## Der_Torsten (19. Februar 2014)

Meist sind wir gemütlich unterwegs. Es geht doch um den Spaß.
Sportlich nur wenn ich allein fahre.  Da kann ich mich nicht zusammen reißen.


----------



## Basti2T (19. Februar 2014)

Gemütlich  hmmm, das trifft sich eher nicht mit wie ich immer unterwegs bin...
Garnicht so leicht auf "gpsies" eine passende Tour zu finden, die meisten sind nur gemütliche Strecken und/oder größtenteils auf befestigten Radwegen.


----------



## Spyerr (22. März 2014)

Ich fahre heute, hat wer Lust ? Erfurt Umfeld


----------



## Der_Torsten (22. März 2014)

Mist.  Gerade diese We geht bei mir nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Spyerr (22. März 2014)

Schade, klappt aber bestimmt mal.


----------



## titanex7 (8. Mai 2014)

Hi, wohne in Erfurt und bin mit einem Cyclocrosser vom Joggen auf´s Biken geswitcht. Habe mir mit komoot Touren zusammen gesucht, aber auf Dauer wird´s allein langweilig.
Habe meist unter der Woche Zeit, so 2-3h nach Feierabend. Meine Routen sind bis jetzt Segelflugwiese (Hohenfelden), Talsperre Hopfgarten, Alperstedter (mehr steinig), Mühle Klettbach.


----------



## Yweber (18. Juni 2014)

Hallo zusammen,
Wohne seit 3 Woche in Erfurt und suche jemand zum mtb und cyclocross fahren. Habe meist am Abend Zeit oder an Wochenende ...würde mich freuen wenn jemand Interesse hätte
Danke
Yannick


----------



## cd-surfer (18. Juni 2014)

Crosser wirst Du kaum finden,da gibt es meines Wissens nur einen,der im Winter auch den BR.Cup fährt.


----------



## titanex7 (19. Juni 2014)

Ich fahre heute (Donnerstag) ne Runde mit meinem Cyclocross. Aber nicht so spät...gg. 16/17 Uhr wollte ich los.


----------



## Yweber (19. Juni 2014)

SchAde 16/17 Uhr schaffe ich nicht....
Hat jemand Lust heute eine runde mtb ab 19 Uhr zu drehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der_Torsten (19. Juni 2014)

Klar. Alleine fahren macht auf die Dauer ja keinen Spaß. . Von wo startest du und wo solls denn lang gehen?


----------



## Yweber (19. Juni 2014)

Ich starte beim Rad art und bin relativ flexible danach...ich kenne bis jetzt nur den Steiger....wollen wir uns um 19 Uhr treffen?


----------



## Der_Torsten (19. Juni 2014)

Ja das sollte passen.  19:00 Uhr dann bei Radart. 
Von da aus ist der Steiger am günstigsten zu erreichen.  
Bis denn
Torsten


----------



## Yweber (19. Juni 2014)

Cool...bis dannn


----------



## Yweber (3. August 2014)

Hallo Zusammen,

Würde gern ein regelmäßiges Treffen organisieren
Hat jemand Interesse ?


----------



## Stefan92 (4. August 2014)

Hallo,
Gute Idee, ich hätte Interesse.


----------



## Der_Torsten (4. August 2014)

Servus Yannick. Oh ja das können wir gern machen.  
Bin dabei.


----------



## Yweber (4. August 2014)

Mir würde Mittwoch 19 Uhr immer passen
Dann spontan am WE und Freitag


----------



## Der_Torsten (4. August 2014)

Diesen Mittwoch fahren wir auf jeden Fall wieder.  Wahrscheinlich Steiger oder zur Grundmühle. 
Wer hat Lust mitzukommen?

Start wird irgendwo in Erfurt sein.  Entweder Domplatz oder Thüringenhalle


----------



## Yweber (5. August 2014)

Bin dabei
Wird sehr sehr matschig sein allerdings


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Starrbiker (6. August 2014)

Ich würde bei Euch gern mal mitfahren, wenn Ihr am We eine Tour fahrt!


----------



## Der_Torsten (6. August 2014)

Dieses We ist schlecht.  Ich bin in Anstadt und fahr den Marathon mit.  Mal sehen was geht. 
Und Yannick lässt es im Harz rocken.

Aber sonst immer gern. 

P.S. Yannick: War ne lustige Runde heute.  Das sollten wir öfter machen.


----------



## Yweber (7. August 2014)

Klar....nächste Woche Mittwoch passt mir wieder


----------



## chaos_inc (7. August 2014)

Der_Torsten schrieb:


> War ne lustige Runde heute.  Das sollten wir öfter machen.



Hey, von wo seid Ihr gestartet? 19:00 Uhr? Was seid Ihr gefahren (Strecke, Tempo)?


----------



## Der_Torsten (7. August 2014)

Wir haben uns bei Rad Art getroffen und haben nur ne kleine Runde im Steiger gedreht. 
Beim Waldcasino rein und mit einigen kleinen Haken zum Waldhaus hoch.  Dann rüber Richtung Hubertus,  aber mit dem Haken am Steigerrand. Beim Hubertus oben lang bis zum Plattenweg. Glaub das heißt Tannenwäldchen.  Bis hoch zum Hundeübungsplatz so dass wir am Herrenberg wieder raus gekommen sind. 

War echt matschig da oben.

Tempo waren 26 km mit nem knappen 18er Schnitt


----------



## Yweber (12. August 2014)

Hi Zusammen
Wer hat Lust auf mtb Morgen
Circa 19 uhr


----------



## Der_Torsten (12. August 2014)

Ich ich.  Wir müssen aber langsam machen.  Mir tun die Beine immer noch vom Sonntag weh. 
Habs total übertrieben.


----------



## werk77 (13. August 2014)

Moin,Ich wäre och mit dabei.


----------



## Heiko135 (23. Juni 2015)

hey leute was fahrt ihr so für trails


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cd-surfer (23. Juni 2015)

Schöne!!!


----------



## Heiko135 (23. Juni 2015)

ist das so cc oder AM ?


----------



## cd-surfer (23. Juni 2015)

lightdownhillhypercrosscountryschwerkraftwurzelpeter


----------



## Bikerredstar (26. Juni 2015)

Hallo,

bisschen "off topic": Mir wurden in der Nacht des 25.6.2015 Laufräder und Gabel aus meinem 29er geklaut. Falls jemand mitbekommt das irgendwo in EF eine Recon Solo Air und ein schwarzer LRS mit Black Comp Naben und WTB Bronson Reifen angeboten wird, wäre ich für eine PM sehr dankbar. Die Teile haben kleine Besonderheiten, an denen ich sie auf jeden Fall wiedererkenn könnte...

Zu erfreulicheren Sachen: Starte jemand Sa. oder So. ne Runde?


----------



## cd-surfer (26. Juni 2015)

Fahre am Samstag die klassische Riechheimer-Runde, 3 Stunden sind geplant. Starte allerdings schon um 7 Uhr.
Am Sonntag geht es auf den Rennsteig!


----------



## Bikerredstar (6. Juli 2015)

Hallo,
@ cd-sufer: Sorry, dass ich auf deine Antwort nicht reagiert habe. Vielleicht ergibt sich ja die Tage was, leider wurden mir vom 29" Hardtail vorige Woche Gabel und LRS geklaut, d.h. ich bin jetzt "nur" auf meinem Reign unterwegs...

...anderes Thema: Hat jemand hier ein Klapprad abzugeben oder zu verleihen? (Hätte Bock am Sa. das "Klappradrennen des Todes" zu bestreiten...)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cd-surfer (6. Juli 2015)

Die meisten Klappifahrer hütten das Ding wie ihren Augapfel...


----------



## Bikerredstar (7. Juli 2015)

...ja oder wollen 150€ für ein Rad mit kaputtem Glockenlager, aber man kann's ja mal versuchen


----------



## SpikePy (12. Juli 2015)

interressanter thread, bin auch aus der umgebung und noch in den nächstn wochen täglich in erfurt wegen arbeit. würde gern mal mitkommen wenn die strecken nicht so extrem sind. fahre derzeit nur ein 26" mit starrgabel.


----------



## gibberelli (8. März 2016)

Fahrrad immer gut aufgepumpt abstellen! Das Knacken von Platten Fahrrädern ist jetzt erlaubt.
http://www.thueringer-allgemeine.de...r-nimmt-gern-kaputte-Fahrraeder-mit-535014024


----------



## William Foster (8. März 2016)

gibberelli schrieb:


> Fahrrad immer gut aufgepumpt abstellen! Das Knacken von Platten Fahrrädern ist jetzt erlaubt.
> http://www.thueringer-allgemeine.de...r-nimmt-gern-kaputte-Fahrraeder-mit-535014024



Warum immer gut aufgepumpt abstellen? Er repariert sie doch sonst nicht ;-)


----------



## EL_BOB (17. März 2016)

Moin moin. Suche noch Mitstreiter für ne kleine Enduro Bande in Erfurt. Sind schon 3 Mann, manchmal 4. Ich komme ursprünglich aus Königsee, kenne mich also im Schwarzatal und Ilmenau perfekt aus. Auch die versteckten Sachen  

Bei Interesse schreibt mal ne PN


----------



## cd-surfer (17. März 2016)

Wäre bei Gelegenheit dabei!
Man kann sich ja auch hier verabreden.


----------



## EL_BOB (18. März 2016)

Werde diesen Samstag 14 Uhr ne kleine Runde im Steiger starten. Hoffe die haben etwas aufgeräumt. Treffpunkt 14 Uhr Kaffeetrichter. Roter Helm, Trek Remedy 29" schwarz.


----------



## cd-surfer (18. März 2016)

Samstag bin ich beim Possenlauf, erstes Rennen der Saison.
Im Steiger sieht es verheerend aus.
Mit dem dicken Bike bin ich erst wieder am Ostersonntag unterwegs.
Karfreitag ist auch wieder Ostertour in Arnstadt. Immer wieder schön.


----------



## Der_Torsten (18. März 2016)

wir starten morgen 10 Uhr am Anger 1. wer Lust hat.  fahren 2 Alutech  Fanes in Schwarz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## EL_BOB (19. März 2016)

Schade samstags 10 Uhr muss ich erst noch Training geben. Vll klappt es ja mal


----------



## Bikerredstar (17. April 2016)

Servus, gibt es eigentlich (noch) regelmäßige Feierabendtreffs von Rad A. und/ oder der Radscheune?


----------



## EL_BOB (18. April 2016)

Radscheune gestern und soweit ich weiß mittwochs. steht auf deren Facebook Seite


----------



## cd-surfer (18. April 2016)

Radart Do. 20.15 Uhr


----------



## Der_Torsten (18. April 2016)

Radscheune fängt jetzt wieder an.
Mittwochs 18:30

RadArt immer Donnerstags 20:15 Uhr


----------

